# A New Era!



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

This is part three of my Trouble in the Sand series. This time, it takes place 16 years after Orochimaru was killed. New ninjas were born, new villages were founded, more territories claimed. This is an all new story!

*ATTENTION*
To those of you who let me use one of your characters in Trouble in the Sand 2, PM me with what happens to then (Note that they all live in Konoha now). Take into consideration marrage (if so, children), ranking (no hokage, that's my decision), and new abilities and jutsus (please try to go off of what I used in Trouble in the Sand 2).
~I'm doing non OC's~
Trouble in The Sand! The Ultimate Ninja Hunter!
Trouble in the Sand 2! The Return of the White Snake!
New Era Characters:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Franky: Hakita Kaguya
Franky: Rima Hickary
Franky: Yuto Akuno
Franky: Tuso Deoto
Franky: Yuzu Hyuuga
Franky: Naomi
Franky: Hannah Uzumaki
Franky: Jade Uchiha
Franky: Kugai Uzumacki
Franky: Velo nara
Franky: Paru Nara
Franky: Jullie C. Kaguya
Franky: Komacki Kaguya
Franky: Kamizo Hikary
Franky: Itaru Hickary
Franky: Eeda Hunt (formerly Eeda the Blood thief)
Chihiro_Uchiha: Chihiro Uchiha
Chihiro_Uchiha: Hunter
Chihiro_Uchiha: Maika
claraofthesand: Rutsu Yoshinoto
claraofthesand: Yusake
Shibo Uirusu: Shibo Uirusu
Shibo Uirusu: Jagaimoko
Shibo Uirusu: Naderu
Shibo Uirusu: Chiisaimaru
キャンデー: Hiruma Akuno
Kisara_Momochi: Kisara Momochi
Kisara_Momochi: Sen Remo
Kisara_Momochi: Brandi Arthtic



New Era Villians:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Frakny: Zeke the 'Monstrosity'
Franky: Rai
Franky: Noir


You may PM me with a villian of yours as well, but he/she won't be listed until he/she shows up in the story

Famillies

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaguya

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimimaro Kaguya--Brothers--Komacki Kaguya--Married--Jullie C. Kaguya 
(Komacki & Jullie)Hakita Kaguya



Hickary

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamizo Hickary--Married--Itaru H. Hickary--Daughter of--Eeda
(Kamizo & Itaru)Rima Hickary



Gaara

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rutsu Yoshinoto--Engaged--Gaara



Akuno

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruma Akuno--Married--Ino Y. Akuno()
(Hiruma & Ino)Yuto Akuno



Uzumaki

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto Uzumaki--Married--Hinata B. Uzumaki
(Naruto & Hinata)Kugai Uzumaki--Twins--Hannah Uzumaki



Hyuuga

*Spoiler*: __ 



Konohamaru--Married()--Hanabi Hyuuga--Cousins--Neji Hyuuga--Married--Tenten Hyuuga
(Neji & Tenten)Yuzu Hyuuga--Cousins--(Konohamaru & Hanabi)Naomi



Lee

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lee--Adopted(mainly pupil)--Tuso Deoto



Nara

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shikamaru Nara--Married--Velo U. Nara
(Shikamaru & Velo)Paru Nara



Uchiha

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chihiro Uchiha--Sister of--Sasuke Uchiha--Married--Bonny H. Uchiha
(Sasuke & Bonny)Jade Uchiha



Momocni

*Spoiler*: __ 



(Pregnant)Kisara Momochi--Married--Haku Momochi






Ranks

*Spoiler*: __ 



Komacki: Jonin
Kimimaro: Sannin (you knew it was comin')
Jullie: Special Jonin
Hakita: Chunin
Kamizo: Anbu Captain
Itaru: Special Jonin
Rima: Gennin
Eeda: Sannin (just cause' he's bad ass)
Hiruma: Anbu Captain
Haku: Anbu Captain
Naruto: Hokage
Gaara: Kazekage
Shibo: Anbu
Shino: Jonin
Neji: Advisor (did you really think Naruto was gonna do it on his own?)
Hinata: Jonin
Shikamaru: Leader of the whole god damn anbu(smart assness prevails!)
Ino: Anbu Captain
Bonny: Jonin
Naderu: Gennin
Chiisaimaru: Chunin
Yuto: Gennin
Tuso: Chunin
Yuzu: Special Jonin
Naomi: Gennin
Hannah: Gennin
Jade: Chunin
Kugai: Chunin
Velo: Elite teacher
Paru: Chunin
Kisara: Anbu Captain
Brandi: Anbu Captain
Sen: Anbu Captain



Album, with credits to shibo

Now then, let the curtain unfold on a new generation!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

i already sent the crap and all... so .... yeah.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Just sent mine...Shibo becomes suicidal...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Now all I need is Kisara's stuff... I'll go ahead and do Hiruma's, since the guy who made him hasn't been on in a while


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Shibo:...
What's wrong?
Shibo:...
Stop doing that...
Shibo: I want to kill myself...
TSUNADE!!! SHIBO'S GOING THOUGH THAT THOUGHT AGAIN!!!!
Shibo: SHUT IT!!!


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Album

Now we can start making gaia shit again


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

you're gonna be overworked...

do you even know how to upload them? PM me if you don't...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> you're gonna be overworked...
> 
> do you even know how to upload them? PM me if you don't...



yes... but out of all of us, I'm on the most


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

hey... this is from like.. febuary.. IT'S HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> yes... but out of all of us, I'm on the most


After june 19th (my last day of school) I'll be on almost ALL day...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Make your oc's and as many non-oc's as you like
Naruto

Hinata

Hannah Uzumaki(daughter)

Kugai Uzumaki (Son)


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> After june 19th (my last day of school) I'll be on almost ALL day...



well guess what... I'll be almost none at all for most june

oh wait... could you make an album and I'll delete mine?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

nice........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> well guess what... I'll be almost none at all for most june
> 
> oh wait... could you make an album and I'll delete mine?


Sure...you don't know how to upload the pics, do you?


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Sure...you don't know how to upload the pics, do you?



...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Kamizo

Itaru

Rima


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> ...


I mean...the gaia avys directly to the album...

Here it is:

Put this in the first post, if possible...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I mean...the gaia avys directly to the album...



... nope...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Hiruma

Ino

Yuto


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Kimimaro

Komacki

Jullie

Hackita


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

I like this vid. It might be someone's theme:


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I like this vid. It might be someone's theme:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> I now this song. it's from a children's bible story; the christian one where the dude split the sea and turned water red and stuff...


It's from the Prince of Egypt...that movie? Where Moses go's against Remmesis? I've seen that movie only because the songs are good...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> It's from the Prince of Egypt...that movie? Where Moses go's against Remmesis? I've seen that movie only because the songs are good...



yup... I'm writing chapter 1 right now (The New World;part 1)
but I can't do the second half until I get Kisara's info... actually... I'll do them...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Lets begin...

~~~Chapter 1: The New World

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It had been sixteen years since Orochimaru had nearly taken the world in his hands. But his organization fell to a brave group of ninja. Naruto, Gaara, Haku, Hunter, Chihiro, Shibo, Rutsu, Komacki, Kimimaro, Kamizo, Itaru, Hiruma, Kisara, Sen, Brandi, Might Guy, Rock Lee, Neji, and Hinata. Many were sacrificed to achieve peace, and in the end, success!
This is Konoha, where most of the ninja world now lives, the great fire nation. New Sennin have been chosen, seeing as the old are now deceased. Kimimaro, Eeda, and Itachi. Itachi’s true ambitions, the protecting of his little brother, Sasuke Uchiha, have been revealed, and all of his charges removed. Naruto, now married to Hinata, with two children, Kugai and Hannah Uzumaki, is now the sixth Hokage.
Komacki got married to a kunoichi named Jullie, a red head wearing a bright red jacket with a guitar on here back. They have a child named Hackita Kaguya, a boy who wears a simple grey jacket and black pants. Kamizo and Itaru are now also married, parenting Rima, who takes greatly after both of them.
Rutsu often goes back and forth between Suna and Konoha, visiting Gaara and an orphan named Yusake. The two ninja, Rutsu and Gaara, are engaged. Hiruma is now an Anbu Captain, and is married to Ino, and the have a child named Yuto, a black-haired boy with a katana at his waist.
Kisara, Brandi, and Sen all work as Anbu Captains, and are some of the strongest ninja in Konoha. Kisara is married to Haku, but they haven’t bore any children… yet… fore Kisara is pregnant at the moment. Hanabi Hyuuga, Hinata’s younger sister, married the third hokage’s grandson, Konohamaru. She bore him one child: Naomi. Neji is married to Tenten, and there child’s name is Yuzu Hyuuga.
Rock Lee is the adopted father of Tuso Deoto, his star pupil. Tuso, unlike Lee, CAN use jutsus, but he just doesn’t have any talent in the matter really. Shikamaru met a woman named Velo, who helped him when he was grieving over the death of Temari. The couple got married and gave birth to Paru.
Sasuke Uchiha, while searching for Chihiro, met a girl named Bonny; the two are now married. Chihiro, the healing master of Konoha, has recently gone missing, and all she left was her necklace in the hands of Sasuke.
Now, the new ninja of Konoha, the children of the village saviors, are taking life to its fullest! This is the story of the life of those new children, their friends, their family, and their enemies…





maybe a little boring, but it's mainly made to introduce the new families.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

...
Shibo: Where...
Jagaimoko and Naderu: MOMMY!!!*hugs Shibo*
Chiisaimaru: I'm bored...I'm gonna go talk to Sasuke-san...*walks off*
Shibo: I'm happy getting all the love ^_____^<3


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> ...
> Shibo: Where...
> Jagaimoko and Naderu: MOMMY!!!*hugs Shibo*
> Chiisaimaru: I'm bored...I'm gonna go talk to Sasuke-san...*walks off*
> Shibo: I'm happy getting all the love ^_____^<3



It will all play out... the beggining of the new world is here!
*is really getting into this*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Shibo: I use invisibility jutsu?
Chiisaimaru: No mom, I don't think you did...
Shibo: I'll go try to kill myself now...*walks away*
Chiisaimaru: This is why I like ya, mom. You don't care if you die...but still...little sis would be upset if you died...so I need to stop you...again...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I use invisibility jutsu?
> Chiisaimaru: No mom, I don't think you did...
> Shibo: I'll go try to kill myself now...*walks away*
> Chiisaimaru: This is why I like ya, mom. You don't care if you die...but still...little sis would be upset if you died...so I need to stop you...again...



it's as if you continueing the story on your own O.o


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

No...it's called ADD...I get si-LOOK!! A SNAKE'S OUTSIDE!!!*tries to go through window, but it's closed* shoot...that hurt a hell of alot...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

Chihiro: *sits backstage and straightens her hair* hiya!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

My nose is bleeding for once, isn't it?
Ghost: Uh-huh...
dammit...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

by the way Shibo: that song fits Chihiro well during when somethings bad in Konoha because of the Sound Village and shes the Bloody Fang


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Oh, yeaaaaaaaaaaahhh...it fits in my first fanfic when shibo go's against her brother to free the vamps...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Konohamaru

Hanabi

Naomi

Neji

Tenten

Yuzu


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

yep yep ^^ thats officially her theme song when shes in war


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

T__T I'm being overworked...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> T__T I'm being overworked...



I'm doing it by families. nearing the end now


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

ok then ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm doing it by families. nearing the end now


You are?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

well duh...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

I'm kinda happy...I'll be able to make more just for my albums...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

I'll put up my other avis later


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

he changed when guy died
Lee

Tuso


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

they're all on the album, un...







 Pwease?? more chappys???


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

you spelled 'Neji' wrong in the album...

Shikamaru

Velo

Paru


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Crap...now I have to fix that...


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> I now this song. it's from a children's bible story; the christian one where the dude split the sea and turned water red and stuff...




Has anyone seen the Naruto stuff with the Benny Hill Song on YouTube?


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Chihiro, you can do chihiro (obviously)
Sasuke

Bonny

Jade

Jade "The Lunar Hunter"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Updated...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Based on Kisara's drawings; she can change them if she wants.
Kisara

Brandi

Sen


Haku


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Well, at least you're on...I wish clara was on...I'm dead bored...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

I'm boring eh?

Shino

Kiba


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

NO!!!! It's just that...Clara makes everyone pissed sometimes...it's funny...whene's the next chapter gonna be up?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

Bloody Fang


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Eeda

Itachi


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> (Bloody Fang)



you just opened the shittiest wound in the whole story. DELETE THE MESSAGE!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

wtf?...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> wtf?...



it's a plot spoiler no jutsu! RUN FOR IT!!! SHEILD YOUR EYES!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

..........
Shibo: STOP IT!!*getting noose off of her neck by Chiisaimaru*
Chiisaimaru: I hate it when you really do try....
Shibo: But....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

They are the same avis...
Oh well...Hunter


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Wait...I'm confused...the avy poster is confused...which is it? Hunter, or Chihiro?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

I edited it both of them...calm down Franky! Jez -_-


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> They are the same avis...
> Oh well...Hunter



... o.O

Can just just keep it they way I did it? it looked a lot less like indiana jones


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

WHICH ONE?!?!?!?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

Franky: whatever

Shibo: the first one if the Bloody Fang the second one is Hunter (whom I edited because I accidently posted the Bloody Fang)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Thank you...I was about to give someone a curse seal...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Franky: whatever
> 
> Shibo: the first one if the Bloody Fang the second one is Hunter (whom I edited because I accidently posted the Bloody Fang)



I'm sorry... that's just nothing like how he was described in tits2... did you know that trouble in the sand = tits?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

-_-...you guys just got my mad -_-


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Thank you...I was about to give someone a curse seal...



I'm made of metal


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> She already has one, I'm made of metal


 there's a way to give you one...with...THIS!!!*holds up 'machine curse seal applier'*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

before Shibos post, you guys got me mad -_-


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!!! I just wanted to know was who...I'm the one who was overworked all day and put 3 pages and an album  up...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

...mainly to Franky them ='(


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Franky, you made Chihiro-san cry...
Shibo: And meeeee....
You ALWAYS cry
Shibo:No...I don't...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

Bloody Fang:...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 25, 2008)

Shibo: I'm so lonely...
NO, YOU'RE NOT!! GO ON A MISSION OR SOMETHING!!
Shibo: But...
Don't tell me that you have off
Shibo: I do...
You're getting lazy...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> there's a way to give you one...with...THIS!!!*holds up 'machine curse seal applier'*





Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> ...mainly to Franky them ='(





Shibo Uirusu said:


> Franky, you made Chihiro-san cry...
> Shibo: And meeeee....
> You ALWAYS cry
> Shibo:No...I don't...





Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I'm so lonely...
> NO, YOU'RE NOT!! GO ON A MISSION OR SOMETHING!!
> Shibo: But...
> Don't tell me that you have off
> ...



and to think... I'm writing chapters for you people


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

you just got me mad thats all -_-


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

does this make up for it?
~~~Chapter 2: The Hokage

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hackita, a boy dressed in a grey jacket, a white shirt, and black pants, sat at the Ichiraku Ramen shop, stuffing himself silly. A yellow haired man walked in and sat on the chair next to him. Being a regular, he was served instantly. He was dressed in orange pants and shirt, with a green garb. He turned towards Hackita with a mouthful of ramen.
?Hey, you?re Komacki?s kid, aren?t you?? He asked, after a big ?gulp?.
?Who?re you?? asked Hackita with an annoyed look.
?Why, don?t you know? I?m Naruto Uzumaki!?
?The 6th?!? said Hackita, ?Oh my god! You?re the hokage!?
?Stupid! You can?t talk to the hokage like that!? yelled a purple haired boy with orange clothing, hitting Hackita on the head, ?Humph!?
Naderu sat down and crossed his arms, looking quite cross with Hackita. Hackita glared at him with murderous intent.
?I thought I?d find you here, 6th,? said a man dressed in a brown garment and black pants, with a cloak flowing with the wind, ?sir, you still have paper work to do!?
?Konohamaru? why can?t I do it here,? Naruto whined.
?Because you?re the hokage!? he yelled, ?Now please come along!?
Konohamaru pulled on Naruto?s clothes, desperately trying to drag him back to the hokage mansion.

Five men sat at a conference table in the hokage mansion. Neji, dressed in a hakuun kosode decorated with white clouds; he had a cloak held around his neck by a sun charm. Shikamaru was dressed in a belted shirt with olive jeans. Eeda was dressed in the same kind of belted shirt, but with belted pants as well. Kimimaro was dressed in his dead sexy white vest and light blue jeans, not really a Sennin tradition, but hey, nobody was complaining. Itachi?s neck was wrapped in a black scarf and he wore general black clothing with a katana at his side.
?Where is that fool of a leader!?? yelled Neji, Naruto?s top advisor, and also the leader of the Hyuuga clan.
?How troublesome,? muttered a laid back Shikamaru, the leader of all things Anbu, and also the village genius.
?Eeda? tell us again how you became a Sennin,? requested Kimimaro suddenly.
?Well, as you all know, I tried to become part of Orochimaru?s group, but I ran when he tried to rape me!? he said, beginning to laugh.
Everyone laughed, except for Neji that is.
?This is no time to be laughing, where is Naruto!??
?Ichiraku Ramen shop, I think,? said Hinata, Naruto?s wife, standing at the huge wooden door, slightly cracked open.
She was dressed in a light blue button up shirt with a blue skirt and white hair clips.
?Oh, hello Hinata,? said Kimimaro politely.
?Hi everyone,? she said, smiling and slightly cocking her head.
?Hey mom, what?s going on?? asked a girl wearing a black long-sleeve shirt and light blue jeans.
?Please go back to bed, Hannah,? said Hinata, it already being late.
?But we want to know what?s going on,? whined a boy wearing a white vest and white jeans.
?Kugai? Hannah? both of you? BACK TO BED!? Hinata yelled, directing them down the hall.
The two young siblings dashed back to their rooms in utter fear.
?So, what were we talking about?? Hinata asked the wide-eyed group of shinobi, cocking her head again?


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

the ten-ten pic  is best


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh dear god he's back....

oh... i didn't get this up sooner! I  was 'invited' to spend a day with my.. 'friends' at the movies... little did i know they just wanted someone to pay for food... here's rutsu:



nice first two chapters. AND JESUS YOU WENT THROUGH FIVE PAGES ALREADY?? IN ONE DAY??


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

feel free to remake to remake Hiruma


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

hiruma, to me, looks fine.


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh yes he's back....
> 
> oh... i didn't get this up sooner! I  was 'invited' to spend a day with my.. 'friends' at the movies... little did i know they just wanted someone to pay for food... here's rutsu:
> 
> ...



yes i am back and glad to be back and i brought a freind here he is!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

you dick! i said you're back, im not happy about it at all... you're acting just like dreamlife from the Gaara fanclub.... it makes me wonder.....


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> yes i am back and glad to be back and i brought a freind here he is!



baka... you don't want her angry
I'll be hiding in my shed...


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> baka... you don't want her angry
> I'll be hiding in my shed...



whats the worst that could happen


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

*cracks knuckles* be ready to be killed.... *takes out hockey mask and bloody chain saw, whistles* JASON!! FREDDY!! GET YOUR ASSES OUT HERE!! TIME FOR AN OVERHAUL!! AHAHAHAHHAA!!!!


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

i eat jason and freedy and garra for breakfast


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *cracks knuckles* be ready to be killed.... *takes out hockey mask and bloody chain saw, whistles* JASON!! FREDDY!! GET YOUR ASSES OUT HERE!! TIME FOR AN OVERHAUL!! AHAHAHAHHAA!!!!



Yay!
*join in with weapons left (a cannon and foru guns in my left arm)*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

yea!! Franky join!!
and.. what you ate for breakfast was disguised gernades... which would be about... fifty each.. so you ate one hundred fifty gernades... whick should go off in five four three.
TAKE COVER!!! *ducks behind bunker* GET YOU ASES OVER HERE!! *grabs freddy, jason, and franky*


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

i ate franky for lunch...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

yea.. im not defending that.. that is for franky alone...


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> screw you up urs



report you no jutsu


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

thats mean you make up stuff to get me in trouble


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

キャンデー said:


> thats mean you make up stuff to get me in trouble



but I'm not the one flaming


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh this is going to be entertaining! *eats popcorn* MM! MY POPCORN!! GET YOUR OWN JASON!!


----------



## Candy (May 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> but I'm the one flaming


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

oh.. worng writing of the quote, nice one.


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

キャンデー said:


>


Re-writing quotes is just annoying spam


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

oh, yeah, you realize your distracting me from writing, right?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

WRITE DAMMIT!!


----------



## UB3R (May 25, 2008)

write or else....................... ill dance again!


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

~~~Chapter 3: The Bloody Fang

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto walked through the halls of the hokage mansion, yawning loudly.
?You!?
?*yawn* Huh? Who?s there??
?Where have you been!?? asked Neji, pouting.
?Ichiraku, why??
?We had a meeting!?
?Heheheh? oh yeah,? replied Naruto, rubbing the back of his head.
?*sigh* Oh well, just get some rest, sir.?
Naruto slowly turned the door knob and opened the door, and he smiled when he saw his wife, Hinata, sleeping peacefully. He kissed her the forehead and crept into his bed.
?Good night??

Jade Uchiha. Son of Sasuke Uchiha. He was out searching for the murderer, Bloody Fang. He was dressed as the ?Lunar Hunter? hunter again, a cloak attached by a crescent moon jewel and belted clothing all over him. He gripped his blue dual-sided scythe, the Lunar Executioner in both hands, watching from the top a building. Suddenly, a scream came from below! He flung himself off the roof and landed in front of a girl with a black skirt, a red shirt, and a blue devil mask. The Bloody Fang.
A body so covered in blood that its identity was unknown; the Bloody Fang always did this: she would use her spear and fire jutsu to rip her targets to shreds.
?Tonight, I?m gonna catch you and find out who you really are!? yelled Jade, gripping his scythe tightly.
?Really? How many times have I escaped you now?? she asked, ?You know, one of these days, I might just decide to kill you!?
?As if you could!?
The fight commenced. The two shinobi clashed, going in and out of the shadows, spear against scythe. But, somehow, Chihiro seemed to have the advantage. She had already had stabbed Jade four or five times, once on each of his limbs.
Jade fell on the floor, grasping his wounds as his blood fell to the floor. He fainted?

The next morning, Jade shot up in bed, spinning around.
?Wait? what, what happened?? he said to himself, grasping his pounding head, ?That?s right! The Bloody Fang!?
He looked at the spots where she had stabbed him, but there wasn?t any sign of an injury.
?Bloody Fang? who are you??
?Jade-kun! Breakfast!? his mom, Bonny Uchiha, yelled.
?Coming,? he replied?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

dude.. chihiro? what the fuck happened to her?


----------



## Franky (May 25, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> dude.. chihiro? what the fuck happened to her?



It will be revealed when the time comes
as for now...
~~~Chapter 4: Neji doesn’t approve

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tuso and Lee were doing hand stands through the streets of Konoha. Lee was dressed in green clothing, with his green jacket falling off, and his green shades hanging on his neck. Tuso was dressed in a neon green shirt and black pants with a green star on it, and wearing his blue and black gloves. A man with white hair, a red vest, black shirt, and jeans, walked up to them and stared.
“What are you two doing?” asked Komacki.
“Training, want to join us in our youth-fullness?” Lee replied with an upside down smile.
“No thanks…”
“Your loss, Tuso! Let’s go at double speed!”
Tuso nodded and the two sped off. Komacki stared and sighed.
“Hey! Komacki!” screamed a man in a grey vest and a star tattoo on his chest, “Want to get lunch with Itaru and me?”
“Sure thing, Kamizo, but you’re paying!”
“Fine with us,” said a girl with a mechanical suit for a shirt and a blue skirt.
“Oh hey, Itaru!”
“C’mon, let’s go!” demanded Kamizo.
The three of them ran into a shop and ordered ramen and rice.
“Cheers!” yelled the trio, banging their glasses of sake together and laughing.

Kugai, with his large silver mallet, and Paru, dressed in belted pants, a yellow shirt, and a red vest, with his dual fencing swords, clashed back and fourth.
“That’s enough!” said a pink haired women wearing baggy camouflage pants and a black tang top, “That’s enough training.”
Velo, Shikamaru’s wife and Paru’s mom, was an elite teacher; the three of them, Kugai, Paru, and herself, trained like this regularly.
“You’ve both worked hard today; how about this? I’ll treat you two to barbeque pork for dinner!” Velo suggested, smiling sweetly.
“That’d be great! Thanks Velo-sensei!” replied Kugai happily.

Rima, a girl with blue hair and a mechanical top, like her mom’s, Itaru, walked down the streets of Konoha next Yuzu Hyuuga, a boy dressed in a white shirt, orange vest, and black jeans. Two decorative swords were mounted on his back.
“Hey, um, I was thinking,” Yuzu said, blushing, “do you want to go see a movie or something tonight?”
“I’d love to,” answered Rima, blushing as well.
She kissed him on the cheek and ran off, waving to him. He rubbed his cheek, thinking about how lucky he was. But, little did the two now, Neji sat on the roof of a nearby building, using his byakugan to watch them. His eyes narrowed when Yuzu asked for a date.
“I do not approve!”


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

~~~Chapter 5: Sasuke sucks with children

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruma banged a hammer on steaming hot metal, shaping it into a high quality katana. Next to him sat a wooden rectangular pack, with a shoulder strap for carrying purposes; it was filled with unsheathed katanas.
?Dad, can I go meet Naomi at the flower shop?? Yuto asked.
?Sure!?

Yuto walked out of the sword shop, where his dad, the famous ?Five Sword Swordsman?, worked on swords for customers. Yuto was dressed in a blue jacket and black jeans with a katana at his side. He trained ambitiously  every day, hoping to someday become just like his dad.
He ran to the flower shop as quickly as he could and adjusted his ruffled clothes before calmly walking in. A girl with two buns in her black hair, wearing a brown shirt and tan camouflage pants, stood, sniffing the flowers.
?Yuto, come here!? said Ino, dressed in a dull pink tang top and bright pink jeans.
?What??
?Give her this,? she whispered in his ear, slipping him a beautiful pink rose.
He nodded and walked over to Naomi and hugged her; she shrieked in surprise.
?Yuto-kun, please don?t sneak up on me like that!? she requesting, pouting.
?I got you this,? Yuto said, handing her the flower.
?Oh! It?s lovely! Thank you!? she replied, kissing him on the cheek.
?Let?s go for a walk in the park,? he suggested.
?Sounds great! See ya Ino!?
The two walked out of the shop, and Ino leaned on her elbow, smiling.

Jagaimoko, a little girl, not even old enough to be a ninja, dressed in a checkered skirt and light blue cloak, and Naderu danced around Shibo as they walked around the park in Konoha. Shibo, a mentally unstable Anbu member, dressed in a black dress with a snake on her shoulders, had adopted three orphans, Chiisaimaru, Jagaimoko, and Naderu.
?Mommy, mommy! Let?s get some ice cream!? requested Jagaimoko, tugging on her dress and pointing at an ice cream cart.
?Sure,? replied Shibo, following her adopted daughter.

Tenten, a girl dress in purple and violet, with two buns in her hair, Hanabi Hyuuga, dressed in purple and black with a red cape, and Hannah sat on the flooring ?oohing? and ?awing? at the story of the heroic exploits of the shinobi that defeated Orochimaru sixteen years ago.
?And Gaara defeated Orochimaru in final battle, ending his reign of terror!? said Sasuke Uchiha, dressed in scarlet red and a black vest with a sheathed katana on his back.
?Amazing... and my dad was there too?? asked Hannah delightedly.
?Yes, but he really didn?t do much if I remember correctly,? answered Sasuke, putting his finger to his chin.
Suddenly, Hannah was hugging her knees in a corner and moping.
?But your dads really, really strong!? exclaimed Sasuke, a drop of sweat falling to the floor.
Hannah stood up and walked.
?Wow Sasuke? you really suck with kids,? remarked Tenten, both her and Hanabi snickering.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

dude... I made a gaia avy of myself


oh Clara~~~
Gaara


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Dont mean to be mean but you somewhat messed up the Bloody Fang in your chapter:

She wears the clothes of a samurai (the bottom is called a Hakama and the top is called a Kosode). She even has a naginata not a spear (it just put it in my avi since it was the closest I could find). Also she wears a hunters mask (closest I could find and it made it look good). Sorry ='(

but anyways...nice chappys ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Shibo: I'm here!
Chiisaimaru: I'm gonna go to the graveyard...
Shibo: Stay...
Naderu: But...I want to go to...uhh....*blushes; slight nosebleed*
Shibo: God...you're not going to be a pervert, you got me?!
Naderu: But...Naruto-sama's hokage...and a pervert...why didn't you marry him?
Shibo: I'm gonna die single, that's why...
Jagaimoko: I WANT ICE CREAM!!!!
Shibo: god... help me....
Chiisaimaru: Yo..listen to this vid...Kimimaro and Lee and Gaara in it...
Shibo: What happened to me?~ Fre@k $show roxs...Abingdon Boys school roxs...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

wow... really good. GAARA!! *steals gaara pic* mine!! MINE!!! 
nice vid!! GAARA!! HOT HOT HOT!! and poor kimmimaro!!! it is because of orochimaru... sorry shibo...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Shibo: UNCLE!!!!*sobs*
Jagaimoko: WAHHHHH!!!!
Chiisaimaru: QUIT IT, RUNT!!!
Jagaimoko: WAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Abingdon boys school


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

oh.. looks like someone else is in love with a japanese band.. me Nightmare and Maximum the Hormone.
Shibo Abingdon Boys School.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Not...true...* bites thumb; reveals snake summoning seal*ok, then...BANNANA PHONE!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

what the fuck?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Ring ring ring ring, banana phone~
Now...WITCH DOCTOR!!XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

now seriously.. WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

give in to the Witch doctor...

Shibo: In Hikarian, what the witch doctor said is something a guy has, and not a girl....I hate that vid...
I LUV IT!!!!*replays it*
Shibo: NOO!! TURN THAT HORRID THING OFF!!!


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

I got a paintball in my mouth, someone shot when they weren't supposed to


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

FRANKY!!! whene's da next chapter gonna be up?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

a paintball? ouch. those hurt!!!


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> FRANKY!!! whene's da next chapter gonna be up?



Whenever Kisara gives me info on Haku and Kisara's newborn.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

I've been on LITERALLY all day...waiting...waiting...for at least one fanfic update...I  DIED HERE A FEW TIMES!!


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I've been on LITERALLY all day...waiting...waiting...for at least one fanfic update...I  DIED HERE A FEW TIMES!!



did you notice that I started another one?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Yeah..I read dem ALL this morning...


----------



## Candy (May 26, 2008)

Franky said:


> I got a paintball in my mouth, someone shot when they weren't supposed to



you moth got painted lol. ill bet that hurt. o yea while you were doing paintball i waz whatchin indiana jones the crytl skull. great movie 5 stars


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

And I was here all day on the forums...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

indiana jones is corny. the new is anyway. the older ones a better.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Where were you, Clara?


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

i was kicked off,.... now im sneakin on.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Ahhhhh...I wonder...did you know that true potion of immortality has been upgrated a chapter today?*going insane*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

yes... oh and did you know you're an elite teacher now? 
i ran away from the village...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

Dammit...I WANT TO RUN AWAY FROM THE VILLAGE!!!TT^TT


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

sorry... get 2100 posts.. you can join me... MUAHAHA!! now.. what should i do?
oh.. since im of higher power (dictator ship!!) I DEMAND NEW CHAPPY!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 26, 2008)

PWEASE???? I've been on here all day suffering...


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sorry... get 2100 posts.. you can join me... MUAHAHA!! now.. what should i do?
> oh.. since im of higher power (dictator ship!!) I DEMAND NEW CHAPPY!!



Higher power MY ASS

not in here, sit you dog

I'm only waiting for Kisara!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

oh go suck a brick!! i WANT SOMETHING TO READ!!!


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

Then get kisara on here with super duper magical dictator powers


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 26, 2008)

oh.. that's harsh.


----------



## Franky (May 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh.. that's harsh.



no... just a friendly request

I'm just as pissed as you are that I can't write just becasue she's not on (I've done the tiny intros for all the characters except ofr Kisara's)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 27, 2008)

good point


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

someone tell me when she's online. I've sent like 3 pm's already


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

KISARA!! DAMMIT!! SEND FRANKY THE CRAP FOR THE NEW PEEPS AND OLDER PEEPS!!! DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> KISARA!! DAMMIT!! SEND FRANKY THE CRAP FOR THE NEW PEEPS AND OLDER PEEPS!!! DAMMIT!!!!



I sent one on the 25th, that was the earliest.

when was the last time she was on?

Edit~ *OMFG!!! SHE WAS ON THIS MORNING AND DIDN'T SEND ME ANYTHING!!!!
i CHECKED MY SENT ITEMS, AND YES, I DID SEND THE MESSAGE!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

SEND ANOTHER ONE!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> SEND ANOTHER ONE!!!!



*ALREADY DID!!!!!!!
WHERE DA FU** IS SHE!!!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

i dunno... SOMEONE WHO LIVES BY HER ON HERE GET HER!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Anybody know if she has AIM?


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

MUWAHAHAHAHA!!!!
I caught her on myspace
we know one thing: she's on the internet


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 27, 2008)

guys...calm down -_-


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> guys...calm down -_-



well... I got what I needed


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 27, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

YAY!! MORE CHAPPYS!!


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

correct!

~~~Chapter 6: Tsukuyomi

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kisara lie on a bed in a room filled with medical ninjas dressed in full white body suits. Haku stood next to her, holding her hand. Haku was wearing his blue vest and white jeans, his Anbu mask sitting on a nearby table. Kisara was dressed in a medical gown, moaning and shrieking in agony, giving birth.
?Push!? the med ninja commended.
?It?s here,? said another, as small head became visible, ?it?s a little girl!?
The girl was cleaned and wrapped in a towel and was handed to Kisara.
?Haku, what will we name her?? she asked, out of breathe.
?Hmm? how about you decide,? he suggested, smiling sweetly.
?Um? I?ve got it!? she said, her face brightening with excitement, ?Kimikoko, but let?s call her Kimi for short.?
?It?s a wonderful name,? replied Haku.

Of course, with the birth of a newborn child, comes a fantastic party! Everyone was there; it almost turned into a reunion of the ninja that had defeated Orochimaru. Rutsu had even dragged Gaara to the event. Rutsu was dressed in black, with a black scarf around her neck. Gaara, who was reluctant to leave his village, was dressed in a red button-up shirt and dark red jeans. He had a bottle of sake on his waste, and his usually ruffled red hair had been forced down by Rutsu.
?Congrats!? said Sen and Brandi.
?Thank you, in fact, thank you everyone!? Kisara replied.
But one thing bothered her: where was Chihiro? She was sure that even she couldn?t and wouldn?t miss this? but then why?
The night went along quite smoothly; everyone had fun. Some of the kids hadn?t shown up though, I mean, their only like teenagers. But Sasuke was worried about his son and that ?habit? of his.
And he was right to be worried.

That night, Jade had once again gone out into the night, dressed as the ?Lunar Hunter?. This time, he knew he was going to catch the Bloody Fang; fore he was going to use ?that?.
?Out for a late night stroll again are we?? asked the masked woman, walking out of the shadows.
?I?m going to beat you tonight!? he said confidently, ?I have a trick up my sleeve tonight!?
With that, Jade?s eye?s turned red and two small dots appeared on them. Small blue sparks emitted from him, he was at the peak of his power.
?Sharingan!? he said, smiling victoriously.
?That little trick? Heh, want to see a true Sharingan?? she asked, snickering, ?Mangekyo Sharingan!?
Her eyes turned red as well, but a shuriken-like pattern appeared instead of the black dots.
?Let me show you? the true power of an Uchiha!?
She disappeared, and even Jade?s Sharingan couldn?t read her moves. Suddenly, the sky turned a dark yellow, and the world turned black and white. Jade was instantly some how on a slab of stone, tightly tied to it. The Bloody Fang reappeared, but only with a hoard of clones of herself.
?This? is the Tsukuyomi? in here, I control all. Time, space, mass, everything. You will now be stabbed for twenty four hours. Have fun.?
All of the Bloody Fangs pulled out a naginata, and began to stab Jade.

In the Tsukuyomi, twenty four hours was but a minute in the real world, and Jade soon fell to the floor.
?Pathetic,? said the Bloody Fang, removing her mask to reveal the face of Chihiro Uchiha.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

DUN DUN DUNN!!!!:3 make more chappys, pwease- IT'S RAINIGN NOW!!! AN LIGHTNING< TOO!X3


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Once I'm done e-mailing the stories to the people who want them for the summer


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

huh? What do you mean?


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> huh? What do you mean?



You're not the only people who read these stories


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

oh that's great.. NOW MAKE MORE CHAPTERS!!


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

~~~Chapter 7: A Woman?s Return; A Sadistic Child

*Spoiler*: __ 



The next day, Naruto was peacefully sleeping in bed; Hinata had already gotten up.
?Naruto!? yelled Sasuke, bursting into the room.
?What!??
?Jade. My son, he was kidnapped last night!?
?What!? replied Naruto, now fully awake.
Sasuke explained that when he went to drag him out of bed, nothing was there, except for a note that read: ?Sasuke Uchiha, I have your son. I?ll be waiting in  the caves just outside of the village, come and get me if you can!~ Chihiro Uchiha?.
The note seemed more of a joke than a threat?
Naruto stared at Sasuke, then at the note, and then back again.
?Your son is with your sister? problem solved,? he said, slumping lazily back into bed.

And, sure enough, Jade was back the next day, sleeping in bed, with another note. ?I had a good time with him? I?ve given him permission to visit me whenever. He knows where I live? Oh, by the way, I?m back in town!~ Chihiro Uchiha.
Sasuke smiled. He relieved that there was nothing wrong with his son, but, just as much, he was glad that his sister was returning to Konoha.

It turned out, that, unknown to Jade, Chihiro had disguised herself as the Bloody Fang to catch and kill s-rank criminals, protecting the village from the side lines. It did explain why he had been fully healed when he woke up in the morning.
The news spread like the hokage?s name; everyone knew that Chihiro was back within the hour. The streets of Konoha were filled with people jumping and dancing for the healing master?s return.
This went on for a few days, and eventually, everything settled down and went back to normal.

Kimimaro had been sent on a mission to find a lost boy; a young boy, only seven or eight. Kimimaro jumped through the trees, wondering about what awaited him, but, what he found, was horrible.
A small boy, THE boy, stood over the body of a jonin, a kunai in his hand. The boy?s face and clothes were covered in blood, and he smiled sadistically with his eyes closed.
When the boy saw Kimimaro, he said, ?Aw? but the fun was only just beginning??
The pale skinned leapt into the trees, fleeing from Kimimaro. Kimimaro had no choice, he had to report to the parents and put the boy in the bingo book as an s-class criminal. Even if he was only eight, killing a jonin is nearly impossible. He was obviously going to become some thing? and that ?something?, is what Orochimaru was? a cruel and evil man who conducted experiments and ruined the lives of countless innocent people.

After reporting to Naruto, Naruto decided that this was worth sending a team of Ninja after. Not wanting another Orochimaru, Naruto decided to send Hackita, Jade, and Yuto, with Itachi as their leader.
No matter how young, this sadistic killer had to be stopped. 




*Spoiler*: _@ Chihiro_ 



I decided not to keep the bloody fang, sorry.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

Shibo: I'm dead right now....I'm watching YOUTUBE XD


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

... youtube!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 27, 2008)

oh god lord! hey.. are you ever going to metion the little dude rutsu has taken kindly to? he's like little and a dude and he's still a ninja dude.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 27, 2008)

YOUTUBE!!XD


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 27, 2008)

nice chappys ^^


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh god lord! hey.. are you ever going to metion the little dude rutsu has taken kindly to? he's like little and a dude and he's still a ninja dude.


refer to the first chapter, I mentioned his name and that Rutsu went back and fourth between Suna and Konoha and often visited him


Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> nice chappys ^^



Why thank you

More chappies later, I'm practicing for a band tryout


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 27, 2008)

cool, break a leg ^^


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> cool, break a leg ^^



I'm done (actually been practicing for a while now)
sooooo... who wants chappies?


----------



## Franky (May 27, 2008)

oh, come onnnnnnn!
I write a chappy and your all logged off...

oh well

~~~Chapter 8: Monstrosity

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hackita, Jade, and Yuto jumped through the forest with Itachi leading them. Their clothes ruffled in the wind.
?Our mission and only objective is to kill this boy; he has committed murder and has shown symptoms of insanity,? explained Itachi, completely focused.
The sun had almost set, and the sky was a soft orange color. Suddenly, Yuto saw a blood covered boy that fit the description in the distance using his Byakugan.
?I see him!? he blurted out.
The boy heard them. The chase began. They jumped over the trees and through the branches, trying to catch the sadistic child. When Itachi saw that the victim was alive, he was thankful that Chihiro had returned to the village and took the man back. He told the three younger ninja to catch or kill the boy, no matter what.

Being small, the boy couldn?t go as far or fast as the ninja. Jade, Hackita, and Yuto caught him easily.
?I kill you! I kill you!? the boy chanted in a disturbing voice.
?Who are you?? Hackita asked cautiously.
?Zeke! Zeke! I kill you!? he said, his voice getting deeper and louder.
The boys back began to enlarge in a random way, his shirt was ripped apart. Instantly, the boy was a huge mutant. He had a giant hunchback and  his limbs weren?t within in the proportion of a regular human at all.
?Kill, kill, KILL! Blood, blood, BLOOD!? the mutant screamed joyously with a booming voice.
?Holy freaking sh*t!? yelled Yuto, forgetting his manners.
?I think I peed myself!? said Jade.
Zeke thrust a massive fist into the ground, upturning the earth. The three young shinobi dodged it easily, but they had some doubts in their minds about being able to beat this? this? thing!
?Hackita, what do you think we should do?? asked Jade.
?Try to stop it somehow and go back for help!? Hackita replied.
But Zeke wasn?t about to let that happen. He curled into a ball and rolled at high speeds towards Hackita. Hackita got crushed by Zeke, but his bones protected him from taking any real damage.
?Oh? so you want to fight, huh?? said Hackita, a little ticked off at this point.
Hackita pulled his spinal scythe out of his back and let his bone armor show. He lunged at Zeke with his scythe twirling in his hand behind him. But, before he even began to slash, Zeke caught him and threw him on the ground.
?How do we beat a giant?? asked Yuto, helping Hackita to his feet.
?I don?t know how, but this monstrosity?s going down!? Hackita replied with confidence.





*Spoiler*: _@ Shibo_ 



Zeke

Zeke (Monstrosity)


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

ZOMBIE BOY!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 28, 2008)

*sneaks back in..* hiya..hows it going......please don't be mad at me...i wuvs you guys.....


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

*glares*...


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2008)

claraofthesand you like garra right well you sell all he has is a jar of dirt but hes very proud of it!
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=50nWgSF8D2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

Clara's not gonna be on until saturday or so...


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

I don't have time for chappies... maybe

if I do, it won't be decided for like 20 minutes


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

Ahhh...I might not be on in half an hour...I'm at my grandma's house...I'm waiting for my mom to drop my dad off here (he lives w/ his mom; he's 54~ yrs. old)and take us home (5 min. away)


----------



## Candy (May 28, 2008)

dang it !!!!1


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

... fine, I'll go write it quickly... just try your best to stay on


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

I will......


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 28, 2008)

I wrote a chapter in the memoryless child...Komacki's in it!!!^_____^~<3


----------



## Franky (May 28, 2008)

~~~Chapter 9: The Storm

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuto pulled out his swords, each with a brown ribbon on the end of a brown hilt. He lunged at Zeke, with Hackita not far behind. The two glanced at each other and smirked, disappearing just before getting hit by hit. They both reappeared in random places, slicing Zeke with sword or scythe.
The giant roared in pain, swinging his arms around, slamming Hackita and Yuto in to the ground. Jade was ready though. He jumped up behind the monster and sliced his back several times in the shape of a crescent moon.
?Pain! Pain!? yelled Zeke, ?Destroy! Destroy!?
He grabbed Jade by the feet and slammed him like a baseball bat into Hackita, who caught Jade using his bones.
?I don?t think we can beat him,? said Yuto, still examining his massive chakra, ?let?s retreat!?
Yuto jumped up behind him and jabbed his fingers into Zeke?s chakra point, immobilizing him. Zeke shook in agony, scratching and rubbing the point on his neck. In the instance, the three boys were gone.

Zeke finally calmed down, shrinking back into the form of a little boy.
?Fun! Fun!? he said gleefully, ?Back to boss! Back to boss!?
He jumped into the trees in the opposite direction of Konoha.

Hackita offered to report back to Naruto, letting the others go home to rest. Naruto wasn?t surprised much by his report; he had known that this day would come. Fore evil could never be truly purged from the world, and he knew that a new villain would rise to follow in Orochimaru?s footsteps.

Atop the great walls of Konoha, a man with lightning yellow hair, spiked upwards, and a black jacket stood.
?So? this is Konoha? I?m to find ?that?? he said.
He jumped into the city, blending in like a native.

There wasn?t a sunrise the next morning, just dark clouds of a thunderstorm. But this wasn?t a natural one. on top of the highest tower in Konoha, yellow lightning was soaring into the sky.

Naruto had summoned three ninja to his mansion: Hackita, Jullie, and Brandi. Brandi leading, since she had her rubber abilities and it was obviously a lightning ninja causing this. A team wasn?t exactly needed, since it was in Konoha, so, in accordance to Brandi?s blatant rudeness, Naruto dismissed Hackita and his mom.
?Go to the tower, and bring down whoever is causing this!? demanded Naruto.
?Yes sir!? replied Brandi with a little respect for once.

Brandi jumped up on top of the tower, looking around for anyone of suspicion. But she didn?t see anyone, that is, until the lightning haired man walked out from behind the lighting rod causing the storm.
?I?m Rai? and you are?? he asked, smiling evilly.
?Brandi, and I?m here to stop you!?
?Stop me? Girl? I?m almost ready to launch the biggest lightning bolt this city has ever seen!? he yelled, going into a fit of laughter.




*Spoiler*: _@ Shibo... you know why!_ 



Rai


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 29, 2008)

nice chappy and avi ^^


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

thx

I gotz a doctors appointment today! Buh-bai school!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2008)

Rai sounds like 'Rah', the sun god of Ancient Egypt...


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

...
I know who rah is!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2008)

>___< He's cool...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 29, 2008)

oooohhhh...my favorite Egyptian Goddess is Iris ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2008)

I like...
*Osiris*


----------



## Franky (May 29, 2008)

I like... *Anubis*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (May 29, 2008)

I love Egyptian stuff! Even other ancient stuff! I saw the big King Tut exhibit two years ago, it was so cool! I went to it twice! Ones with my class...another with my aunt! I loved it!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2008)

u so lucky...I saw a REAL mummy before...Remmesis (i don't think i spelled his name right)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2008)

When is there going to be more chappys, Franky?


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

*sigh*
when I get home today, maybe...

btw, I'm counting on you guys to keep this place alive during the summer, because the time I have to write will dwindle down to almost nothing


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 30, 2008)

kk.........
Shibo: I'm sleeepy...it's daytime...*yawns*
Chiisaimaru: Don't act like a vampire, mom...
Shibo: How do you act when you're not allowed to act what you are?


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

I'ma thinking about writing the chappy... what does you think?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 30, 2008)

PLEASE!!


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

OMG, I got caught up in something... sorry
let me eat, then I'll write one or two


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 30, 2008)

YAY!!!:WOW


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> u so lucky...I saw a REAL mummy before...Remmesis (i don't think i spelled his name right)



these people saw a mummy to  [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gZrqkUYWH6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Franky (May 30, 2008)

I'ma dropping this off

~~~Chapter 10:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rai continued to laugh, as Brandi went into action; she jumped into the air, flinging rubber bands, lit on fire, at Rai. Rai, however, was stronger than the last thunder enemies Brandi had fought; he destroyed the rubber bands.
?Even Rubber? all will bow down to lightning!?
?Heh, what about a whole lot of rubber?? Brandi asked, weaving a few hand signs
Brandi body became rubber, but was still able to support itself. Her arms grabbed onto the railing on the other side of the roof. Brandi flung herself at Rai, body slamming him in stomach.
?Surprising? but can you take this??
Rai held both of his hands on either side of Brandi?s head. Suddenly, streams of lightning, connecting each of his fingertips, flowed. Brandi?s hair went crazy, her eyes turned white, and smoke began to bellow from her mouth. When Rai finished, she fell to the floor, her body twitching violently.
?What was that?? she asked, coughing up tons of smoke and steam.
?Just a taste? ready for the rest?!?
He kicked her into the air, straight up into the dark thunder clouds. He jumped after her and the clouds began to gather at his feet, accumulating into small masses of sparking cloud.
?Thunder foot.?
He slammed both of his feet into each side of Brandi?s head, before going into a frenzy of fast blows into her stomach. Each hit stung with electricity, paralyzing her.
?What?s this? I thought you were gonna stop me?? asked Rai, smirking sadistically.
With that, he whipped a sword from behind his back, and cut open Brandi?s arm.
?Thunder charge!? he screamed, laughing.
He grabbed her arm, right on the cut, and forced thousands of volts of electricity straight into her.

Somewhere, in an abandoned church on a peninsula far to the north, Zeke charged in through the heavy doors.
?Boss! Boss!? he yelled, ?I loose! I loose!?
A man in a dark cloak sat with black hair down his back.
?Oh well? time for step two,? he said with a maniacal and sadistic voice.
The bell of the church shook and rumbled, sending its low note trough the land. A man walked out of its entrance with a large sheath, filled fully with about fifty or so katana.
?It seems he wants me to go now,? the man muttered, walking off towards Konoha.

?Ready to give up?!? asked Rai rudely.
?Hardly!? yelled Brandi; although, she had to admit, she was very weak at this point.
?Then now you die!? Rai yelled, holding his sword high?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

CHAPPY, TIS AWESOME IT IS

And, did you finish that BB book?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

L is Edward Cullen, un...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

eh? when did that pop up.. L is edward cullen? wtf..
IM BACK!! MAKE ME AN ULTIMATE PARTY AND ERASE MEMORY OF MY TRIP CAUSE IM SURROUNDED BY VIOLENT RACISTS!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

CLARA!!! did u get that PM i sent ya? Gaara has a jar of dirt?  PARTEY!!!:WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

ive got a jar of dirt!! ive got a jar of dirt!! and guess what's inside it!!!! YEAH!!! a line from my fav actor and my lover acting it all out!! by dancing!!!!!! AHH! im pretending that gourd is me.... hehe!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

i knew you would luv it!!^___^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

it's pwetty!
CHAPPY DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Franky no on at the moment...


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2008)

Who's not on

I'm having a friend over, so no chappy until after he leaves


----------



## Franky (May 31, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> CHAPPY, TIS AWESOME IT IS
> 
> And, did you finish that BB book?



Yes I did, ending made me shit myself


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

OK...
Shibo: OK...
Coppy cat...
Shibo: Copy cat...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

franky... come on!! what a time for a friend to be over.... i ignore you... either that or annoy you so much you snap and write the FREAKIN CHAPPY!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

can you update Rutsu's story, Clara? I updated m.c like, three times...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

mk... im bored.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

Yay!!!:WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

yeah.. so franky. is he gone yet?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 31, 2008)

it might be until 8:00...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 31, 2008)

OMG!!!!! *kisara and sen whips there head around* oh snap...brandis hurt!!!!!!!! *together they run off in a random direction..intent on saving brandi...even though they ran off in the wroung direction*


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2008)

... I'm busy this weekend, so maybe no chappies, or maybe I'll surprise you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm PMing my friend right now...you have aIM??


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

god... dammit.. FRANKY!! I KILL YOU!! *pounces on franky, choking him* AHHH!! I KILL YOU!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 1, 2008)

hi guys ^^. Sorry I wasn't on I was on vacation and I saw a Space Shuttle launch XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

Good for yu!! franky is being a jackass...


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2008)

No I'm not... I REALLY am busy...

but if it'll make you stfu, than I'm off to write


----------



## Franky (Jun 1, 2008)

well that was a bit stress relieving...

~~~Chapter 11: Hunting

*Spoiler*: __ 



Suddenly, just as Rai brought his sword down, a steel plated shoe kicked it off the roof. Standing next to Brandi stood Hunter, dressed in his brown coat and jeans, his ball and chains attached to both feet already.
?Hey now, don?t go swinging something like that around, someone could get hurt,? Hunter remarked, smirking.
?Who are you?? Rai asked, jumping back instantly.
?Hunter. Now then, I?m going to have to defeat you for attacking this village and this woman,? Hunter replied.
Rai?s feet began to spark with small thunder clouds again, charging up power, ready to fight. Hunter was the first to move. He swung his at Rai?s head, who swiftly dodged. But Hunter?s ball and chain came down in a circular motion and smacked him in the side of the face. One could hear his cheek bone break in half.
?Not bad?? Rai said, coughing up blood, ?but what about this?!?
Rai slammed each of his feet into opposite sides of Hunter?s waste, sending a huge electric current through his body; but Rai still had more. Just as he had done to Brandi, he put one of his hands on either side of Hunters head, letting a current go in there, too.
When the onslaught ended, Hunter simply stood, unaffected by the brutal amount of lightning.
?That was nothing,? he said, breathing heavy, ?watch this??
He brought his knee up to his chest and a miniature cloud of mist seemed to envelope his legs. Suddenly, both his lower legs and ball and chains froze of with blocks of ice, the mist still there because of the cold.
?I?m bringing the blizzard??
He disappeared, leaving Rai utterly lost, before he reappeared behind him and kicked him in the back of his head.
?So? cold,? muttered Rai, shivering; a patch of ice had appeared on the back of his neck.
?Ice? anything my feet or ball and chains touch will now freeze over,? said Hunter coolly.
Hunter jumped up and began plummet down onto Rai, landing right on his face, pushing him through every floor of the building, right into the earth under it.

Hunter rushed Brandi to Chihiro, who had already gone to her home for the night. He banged on the door, and Chihiro simply opening the door, stole Brandi, and threw sticks at Hunter, who ran off, very confused.

The next day, Sen, Kisara, and Brandi were walking around Konoha, talking about things? just random things. Brandi had been surprised that she had been healed so quickly, and a little ashamed that she hadn?t been able to thank Hunter.
They all froze, scared out their minds, when they saw Eeda walk by, remembering the disgusting thing he had done when he was a lonely man living in the dessert?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

Why did Chihiro throw sticks at Hunter?


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

I was just bored...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 2, 2008)

ok ok....i know i shouldn't be one to talk...really i shouldn't, but this is just too funny...ok..here goes.



> Rai slammed each of his feet into opposite sides of Hunter’s waste,



ok i know you were trying to type waist...atleast i hope aso...but think about it...rai slammed his feet into hunters waste.....rai stepped into hunters poooo......:roftl....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

THANK YOU!! and.... what sort of disgusting things?? like... gross things or... 'GROSS' things..?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Shibo: I'm bored...I'll try to commit seppuku...
Chiisaimaru: Gawd...stop that...
Shibo: If i die, I'll die with honor!!
Chiisaimaru: Cut the crap...GIVE ME THAT SWORD!!*pumbles Shibo for sword*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

what??????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Chiisaimaru: MOM'S TRYING TO KILL HERSELF!!!
Shibo: No, I'm not...
Chiisaimaru: ...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

shibo.... pudding.. *holds out pudding*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Shibo: No...
chiisaimaru: Mom says it reminds her too much of grand uncl-
Shibo: WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!*runs off*
Chiisaimaru: gawd...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

ok........... sake.


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> ok ok....i know i shouldn't be one to talk...really i shouldn't, but this is just too funny...ok..here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ok i know you were trying to type waist...atleast i hope aso...but think about it...rai slammed his feet into hunters waste.....rai stepped into hunters poooo......:roftl....



... whoops...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! IRONY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Shibo: No sake either...
Chiisaimaru: PERFECT EXAMPLE OF NOT DRINKING RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

.............................................................................. sasuke.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

bu bu!  i think you are on naruto hangout..


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not writing today, so don't ask


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

bu bu!  i think you are on naruto hangout..


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

I am B there


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

AH HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW!! I KNEW IT! i didn't say cause i wasn't 100% sure.. only about 5-7%....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

L: Stop acting like me...
Shibo: I LIKE THIS JOB!!*holding laptop and wires*
L: She makes security systems;
Shibo: That's how conaico can keep the holes in the grounds :3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

L.... you  mouth off.... no fun time after dark!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 2, 2008)

Shibo: Do you care a little that I have to work?!
L: She's a nice cook; she makes nice strawberry shortcake...
Shibo: I do?
L: You don't cook sweets that often, do you?
Shibo: ...we're dirk broke...
L:...
Shibo: I know what you're thinking...I'm using Ketsueki Me...
L: Are you a shinigami?
Shibo:  No...
L: Oh...
Shibo: It's uhhhh...ailment?


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

... why?


----------



## Franky (Jun 2, 2008)

~~~Chapter 12: Insanity

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eeda walked into his home, darkness already engulfing the sky. His mind was going crazy. He stumbled over to a chair, grasping his head, trying to quell the insanity. He lit a cigarette and began to smoke slowly.
?Wha? what is this? I need? BLOOD!? he said, finally snapping.
Eeda burst through his door, out onto the streets, laughing sadistically. He jumped off into the night, a thin trail of cigarette smoke following him.

The next morning, there was a huge commotion at Ichiraku Ramen. Haku, Shibo, and Kamizo stood over the body of an old man.
?He?s dead,? said Haku quietly, checking the ramen shop owner.
His body lay in a pool of blood, but it looked as if the blood had been hurriedly collected, leaving only a bit behind.
?Who would do this?? muttered Kamizo.
?All we can do is sending out an investigation team and wait for results,? replied Haku.

That night was the same. Eeda crept through the streets, hunched over and stumbling over himself. His sword was stained with the blood of the old man. A woman walked out to bring in a little kitten, greeting Eeda. But Eeda looked at her with a wide smile and a sadistic glare. He killed them both.
?Blood! BLOOD!? he screamed, laughing evilly.
His old personality had finally taken him down. He was back to stealing the blood of innocent people.

The next day, it was decided. A ninja team was to be sent after Eeda. Eeda hadn?t been seen for the last two days, and his house was wrecked. The only reasonable conclusion was that he had gone mad. Lee and Hiruma were sent by Naruto personally.

Night came around, and Lee and Hiruma were roaming the streets, keeping watch for Eeda.
Suddenly, Eeda jumped from the darkness, slashing at Lee, who swiftly disappeared. Hiruma threw his sheath of katana into the air, letting them all fly down. He picked up two of them and charged in at Eeda.
Hiruma picked up sword after, as he Eeda danced wildly around each other, slashing over and over again.
?Severe Leaf Hurricane!? yelled Lee, spinning with his foot outstretched into Eeda?s back. Eeda flew forward towards Hiruma. Hiruma quickly spun his sword around and slammed Eeda into the ground with the back of his blade.
But, this did nearly nothing. Eeda simply stood and laughed sadistically at their futile attempts to harm him?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2008)

O.O...cool!


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you! I'll be writing more later today


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

<-- the smiley says it all.^/^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

wow.......... he's gone INSANE!! yeah!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2008)

yay! ^^...but no rush


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2008)

I'ma go watch the soul eater ep and than check some things before I write.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

OK...I'm on gaia right now, too...TABS ARE WIN!!!  d^.^b


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

... AGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

Clara, you would like gaia online...YOU CAN SEE PEOPLE WHO LOOK LIKE GAARA-UN!!! XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2008)

iam on it. it's just too much for my computer so i rarely get on.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2008)

What's your name on there? I'll send a friend request...my good account is Ikuji Shi (guess where the name came from XP) because my first account got hacked and banned


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

my account is ChihiroUchiha


----------



## Franky (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't write.... I got caught up in something on another forum


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

.. franky.. was it in the forum that you are B? then ok, i forgive you! ...
i think my name is Claraofthesand as well. i haven't been on for a while.


----------



## Franky (Jun 4, 2008)

No, it was on RC forums


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

oohhh.. how many forums are you on anyways???


----------



## Franky (Jun 4, 2008)

uncountable amount

I'm going o vacation. I've already organized to be able to write there, but I won't be able to start for 2-3 days. Just be happy that I'm able to write. Keep this thread alive while I'm gone


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2008)

And now, for a bit of painfull ADD:

I GOT HIT IN THE ARM WITH THE BALL WHILE PLAYING SPEEDBALL!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

.... shibo.... yeah... ive got more hurt.. i got hit in the ankle with a softball when someone hit it, almost point blank range. I was pitcher. then at my little karate lessons, i twisted the same ankle and snapped my wrist in the fall. Yeah, that's the hurting.

franky!! vacation??? where tooo!!???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2008)

I also got pegged in the leg...


CLARA NEEDS SOME ICE!!!*has buckets of ice behind; arm in a sling*


----------



## Franky (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm just visiting my dad, my parents are divorced


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 4, 2008)

poor franky!! 

shibo.. im fine... that  was an old injury.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm just visiting my dad, my parents are divorced


 My cousin's parents got divorced about...4 years ago...and my aunt died this year from brain cancer...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

.... *pats shibo on back* there there.....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

And now my dad might start getting paralyzed from his legs down...wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

...................... there ....there.. ?
a little help here people?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

wahhhhhhhh...and i gotz a bruise on my right leg and arm from yesterday...thay HURT...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

... you know whaat.. im just going to leave you here with tsunade and let her heal you.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

But...she hurteded conaico...*sobs*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

you know what... ill just leave you right here... in this locked.. windowless room with sasuke.. k? *shuts door*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!! GET ME OUT OF HERE!! PUT ME WITH SNAKES!! SNAKES!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry!!!
sa: .. LET ME OUT!!! LET ME OUT OF HERE!!! *cowering against the wall*
oh this is osoooooo good!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 6, 2008)

hey guys...todays by birthday!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2008)

really?? HAPPY B DAY!!! *hug* chihiro... heres your present! *hands chihiro sasuke's personal jorunal* don't ask....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2008)

...Shibo, no...
Shibo: I GOTZ YOU THIS!!!XD*sasuke's underwear*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2008)

oh dear god... 
FRANKY!! WHERE CHAPPY??? ONE FOR CHIHIRO'S BIRTHDAY!! COME ON!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2008)

...Shibo...put that thing away...*creeps away from Shibo*
Shibo: But...brother said not to give it back to Sasuke...YOU KEEP IT!!
HELL NO, YOU PERVERT!!!!


----------



## Franky (Jun 6, 2008)

ok, I just need to catch myself up on where I was, and then I'll write this next chapter


----------



## Franky (Jun 6, 2008)

~~~Chapter 12: Hammer to the Head

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eeda danced around Lee and Hiruma, slicing them up severely. Hiruma, however, was also a skilled swordsman. His abilities were known throughout the world. He picked up two swords and cut Eeda across the chest. Eeda held his chest up, but instead of yelping in pain, he started to laugh evilly, sipping his own blood from the palm of his hand.
?Even my own blood... will not go to waste!? he said in a maniacal voice.
?This guy?s sick!? exclaimed Lee, jumping back next to Hiruma.
?Well then, let?s give him a wake up call!? responded Hiruma.
He picked up another two swords. twirling them both in each hand before grasping them and charging at Eeda. Eeda let his hand go down, the blood flowing from his chest splattering to the ground. He picked up his own sword and charged at Hiruma as well. The clash of their swords could be heard throughout Konoha, waking up the city.
Eeda and Hiruma smiled as they both got caught up in the excitement of their battle.

Meanwhile, somewhere in the Hokage?s mansion...
?Stop it!? whined Hannah as Kugai chased her through the mansion.
?No!? he yelled back.
Suddenly, Hannah bumped into a tall man with white hair to his shoulders and a black trench coat, a sheath full of katana at his side.
?Who?re you? And what are you doing in our dads mansion?? asked Hannah.
?Oh, so you?re the Hokage?s children?? he replied, ?well, I, Don Hano, will be the one to assinate you and your family!?
?Not on our watch!? said Kugai and Hannah, suddenly jumping back and pulled out their weapons.
Kugai grasped his white mallet tightly, and Hannah held a dagger in her right hand. Don quickly scattered his katana around the room, just as Hiruma had with Eeda. He picked up two swords and glared at Kugai and Hannah before charging at the young ninja.
The children of the Hokage disappeared and reappeared behind him, ready to attack. Looking back in surprise, the children took Kugai mallet and hit him in the head, knokcing him out.
?Well... that was easy,?remarked Kugai.
?Want to take him to Dad?? asked Hannah.
Kugai simply nodding; and the two began to drag him to their father?s office.

The battle between Eeda and Hiruma waged on as Lee simply sat back and watched in awe at their sword skills. Hiruma was the first to make a strike. He sword came up from below Eeda, scarring him on the face. The insane Eeda would?ve laughed it off, but this one simply fell to the floor, and stopped breathing. With that, Hiruma and Lee carried Eeda off to the hospital for treatment.

Eeda woke up the next day with Itaru, Rima, and Kamizo at his bedside. He couldn?t recall what had happened to him throughout the period of the last two days, but he did know that his chest and face were in minor pain, stinging a bit when he moved.
?Dad! You?re alright!? Itaru exclaimed, hugging him.
?Ye-yeah... I guess so...?

So... that idiot was captured?? asked the man sitting in the chair in the abandoned chapel.
?Yes, my lord, but I will still make you god!? said a tall man dressed in a white cloak that had a red cross going down it?s front.
?I know, you are my most faithful.?
?Thank you, my lord!?


----------



## Franky (Jun 6, 2008)

Chapters may take longer for now, since I'm now using a mac and the keyboard is really funky


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't mind; as long as it is at least once a week...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2008)

..... you haven't metioned rutsu or gaara yet you know..... i think you're picking on me...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 7, 2008)

Chiisaimaru: And me, too...
Shibo: Oh, quit complaining...I'll take you to the morgue so you can help me with some autopsies~
Chiisaimaru: DEAL!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 8, 2008)

Can I make a character who can be Chihiro's child. The child will be taken in by Chihiro.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

FRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

He said that we need to keep up the fanfic...but how r we supposed to do that? We can write it if he gives us the main things of the story...right?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

WHERE HAS FRANKy BEEN?? DAMMIT!! IVE BEEN ON HERE AND ON ONE OTHER FF HES ON, HE HASNT EVEN BEEN ON THAT!! GOD DAMN HIM!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe he's on vacation...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

............ that vacation of his is pissing me off... maybe this'll lure him out..

FRANKY IS A PUSSY!! *hides*
is he here?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

FRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

where is he?!?!?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 11, 2008)

I...am a freaking genius... The characters I made in tektek take you each to a different story! I'M A FREAKING GENIUS!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

clara clara clara CLARA!!!!!!!!!!! is got you a picture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *fangirl scream* GAARA!! gaara... *hugs gaara in picture* you're so cute!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 12, 2008)

yep yep.....i found it on photobucke and thought..omg clara would love this...i found a nice pic of kisame for my friend rin


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

aww! so sweet!

shibo... im sorry but what is tektek? it's sounds like a genius idea really, i just need to know what it is! ahehe....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 12, 2008)

Franky said he was on vacation! If you yell about it one more time! I swear I'll go ballistic!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

.... im going to make her go ballistic. *clears throat*

FRANKY!! GET BACK FROM YOUR VACATION AND WRITE THE FREAKIN CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> shibo... im sorry but what is tektek? it's sounds like a genius idea really, i just need to know what it is! ahehe....


 Remember that website that you made the gaia avys for character descriptions? That's tektek...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

OOOHHHHH... that's what it's called? cooll.....


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 12, 2008)

-_-...not funny


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 14, 2008)

RANDOMNESS!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

where is franky. he's been gone wayyyy to long!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh-My-Gosh! Can you stop being impatient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2008)

I just finished cleaning the dishes...it took me about an hour cause they haven't been washed in two days...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

im naturally impatient.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 15, 2008)

I can see that -_-


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 15, 2008)

FRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 18, 2008)

ello...........


----------



## Franky (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll be back it my home most likely on the 29... just a little under 2 weeks


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

FRANKY!!!!!!! YOU FINALLY SAID SOMETHING!! 29th? NOOO!!! NO FAIR!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 19, 2008)

LOVE FRANKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2008)

*bangs on computer* you are getting me angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 19, 2008)

franky.... if you make me kill you.... it's not my fault. And if i somehow influence you to do suicide and you mention me in the suicide note, ill send you family a $20 gift certificate to Carrabeas. I'm serious! I'm not advocating it! I'm not!! Just if you decide to commit suicide and you mention me in the note i will send your family a gift certificate to Carrabeas. On the whole, its a win win situation here.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 19, 2008)

... 29?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 22, 2008)

ok you guys are soooooooooooooooooo annoying its not even funny! Can you please be patient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????????? *is standing in a fire like in hell*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2008)

What day is today? I might not be on here as often again...so I'll take my anger out on other crap...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

hi shibo!!! you have a cute little avatar!
i read it all franky... get your ass.. back here.................. NOW........ NOW!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 22, 2008)

i'm not trying to be annoying...just randomly shouting......FRANKY!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2008)

Hallo impatient peeps

I can't write where I am, but I can get on more during the next 2 days

My birthdays on the 28th!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

oh well then happy birthday franky! MAKE THE CHAPPY!!  
i know who you are.. B.


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2008)

Yay! I demand birthday reps!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

just make the frickin chapter, or i draw on mikoto uchiha *coughtried to steal my gaaracough*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll summon conaico from the dead...*gets evil look in eyes; takes out scroll*


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2008)

You people are as crazy as ever


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2008)

Clara was B& from the fanfic forums...I'm just pissed off...


----------



## Franky (Jun 22, 2008)

...whut???


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not crazy! I'm just angry because they won't stop shouting! *starts watching Hellsing*


----------



## Franky (Jun 23, 2008)

... you have no idea Chihiro


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 23, 2008)

wait....what happened to clara and why....?!?!?! and i just wanna say............crap what did i want to say.....


----------



## Franky (Jun 23, 2008)

you wanted to say "crap what did I want to say"?

That's stupid


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

clara got banned from the naruto FANFIC section of the entire forums. So... she's completly bored, pissed... and pissed. I'm her friend. I'm CLAIRE. thank you.... 
FRANKY!! CHAPTER!!


----------



## Franky (Jun 23, 2008)

Not until I get home


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 23, 2008)

.........for some unknown reason.....i have a weird suspicion the clara and claire......could possbily .....be the same person....i know somewhere on here i have......an ......alter.............EGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

.... im more french. in fact, from what ive heard from my friend clara, she's really mostly german. Im mostly french. so deep down, and deep in the past, we hate each other! We already admitted it to each other too!


----------



## Franky (Jun 23, 2008)

...whut???


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

you know.. french and germans hate each other! that's the sterotype anyway. so... we admit it and get along quite nicely! NOW GET YOUR ASS HOME AND TYPE DAMMIT!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 23, 2008)

i don't know...WAIT WTF CLARA IS GERMAN....DAMN she invaded me...i ish polish....fucking A


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

HA!! HAHAHAAA!!! I LAUGH!!! HA!!!! 
hey, we're both irish, so... she was drunk. HA!!


----------



## Franky (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm getting home on the 29th, so shut yer traps


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

MM!! >.< darn you!!!! 
i cant wait six days!!! Why didn't you type a chapter today? you were on..


----------



## Franky (Jun 23, 2008)

I didn't have time to write a chapter since me and my brother were sharing the computer.
I'm off to bed, good night


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

damn you frankys brother!! ASSHOLE!! GOD!!! night...


----------



## Franky (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with you completely


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

HA!! wow you agree!! HA!!!
that's' an odd occasion...


----------



## Franky (Jun 24, 2008)

You would believe me if yiou met him


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

maybe....... depends on how he acts. if he acts like one of my little sisters (so fucking nice to adults, almost kills her siblings) then.... depends.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 24, 2008)

.......i wuv my sisters....brandi and sen...they're awesome...it's funny as hell though because see there twins and the hate each other to death.....but they both love me....it's funny


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

well aren't you just lucky.. when i have to babysit the little devils at home... im almost killed... ALL THE TIME!! I HAVE TO TAKE A FRICKIN SHOT GUN AND HOLD IT TO THEIR HEADS TO MAKE THEM STOP!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm an only child!!^_^

and so lonely...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

you want my siblings? TAKE THEM!! PLEASE!! TAKE THEM!!! Id rather be an only child..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

One pwease that way you don't get lonely and go insane like I did...


----------



## -18 (Jun 24, 2008)

good story


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

oh trust me.. shibo.. im already insane.... im in a fucking mad house. TAKE THEM ALL!! TAKE ALL SIX OF EM!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

WTF?1 I CAN ONLY HANDLE THREE! do they hav A.D.D.?:3


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

i think they do... seeing as how they never stop hitting each other... god... GET OFF THE TABLE!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

Are they always random?CX


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

.. if random trying to kill me and always suddenly turning good in front of parents and adults and always teaming up with each other to annoy the hell out of me, then yes.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2008)

I mean, does one thing one second, then do something completely off topic another second? My three youngest cousins hav ADD...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 24, 2008)

......... two of them do. the other four are just.. in my words... reatrded.... I HATE THEM!!


----------



## Franky (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm home!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 29, 2008)

FRANKY!!!*glomps and takes out laptop* start writing, and I'll be VERY happy...guess what happened to clara...


----------



## Franky (Jun 29, 2008)

what??????


----------



## Franky (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm having a mind block and I'm a bit tired, I'm gonna sleep on it and try to write tommorow, night


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2008)

clara got permb& from the ff forums... she was so-called 'spamming'


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think clara was spamming at all. She just got caught up in the mess. That is all!!

Franky..  *hug* WHY ARE YOU SO DAMN LATE?!?!?  dammit!!  it's all lonely... WRITE YOUR FRICKIN CHaPPY! TODAY!!! WAHH!!


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

... you are overemotional, I have an unnexpected guest... whom woke me up in the morning


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

I am not overemotional!! ITS JUST GREAT TO KNOW YOURE GOING TO CONTINUE THE FRICKIN STORY!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2008)

And also Kamacki Kaguya, too ._. I want to read more...


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

I sort of think I abandoned that one shibo


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

awww.... you're not fun.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 30, 2008)

YOU'RE JOKING!!! Oh, well...I'll (kinda) Continue it in my fanfic


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

Fine by me


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

~~~Chapter 13: Red Cross

*Spoiler*: __ 



The man with the red cross on the front of his robe stood balanced on a tower at the edge of Konoha, the wind whispering silently in the night. Two feathered wings spread behind him as he lifts his arms. He thrust them up and a ray of red light burst into the sky.
Hundreds of thinner rays hit the village, destroying homes and buildings. Yuzu and Rima were walking along the road as the beams began to rain down upon them. Yuzu, quick to protect Rima, spun around at high speeds, creating a barrier of sorts around them, barely stopping the beams.
?What was that?? asked Rima, trembling of fear.
?I don?t know, but it did a number to the village,? responded Yuzu.

The angel examined his work, staring delighted at the fires that illuminated his face. He grinned devilishly at his accomplishment, before he jumped into the air and disappeared.

The next day, the village held a short and sweet ceremony for those who were lost. The rest of the day was filled with the task of finding a place for the survivors who had lost their belongings to the red rays.

Later, in Naruto?s Office, Rima and Yuzu, being the ones that had actually been awake (without permission) to be fully involved were being given the mission of finding the one who did this.
?Yuzu, Rima, this is obviously a person with the utmost highest abilities,? explained Naruto, ?so I want the two of you to go and investigate.?
?Yuzu and I understand, but what are we supposed to go off of? We don?t know anything about this!?
?Rima, that?s where you?re wrong, A small group of civilians saw a man jump into the air, heading to the north, and people have reported a suspicious man that sleeps standing in front of a cross alter in a graveyard just a few hours to the north. I think that he might be the one. Go and ask him some questions, but if you can, bring him in alive.?
Rima and Yuzu both nodded with respect and walked quickly out of the room, accidentally bumping into a tall man with red hair accompanied by a girl with light brown hair with red ends.
Gaara and Rutsu walked in after the two children ran out, and were greeted by just two words. Follow them.

The man with the red cross stood in front of an alter, smiling.
?Lord, soon to be god, I will show you that am worthy of your side. I will crush those who oppose you!?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

oh well that's nice..  barely mention them... great..


----------



## Franky (Jun 30, 2008)

... just you wait...


why do you sound so much like clara


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 1, 2008)

did you get my other character Franky?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

i sound like clara cause I"M HER BEST FRIEND IN THE REAL WORLD.

you still didn't hardly mention them.... hehhe.... i'm tellin... she'll be piiisssseeddd


----------



## Franky (Jul 1, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> did you get my other character Franky?



yeah, I have plans for that


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 1, 2008)

Shibo: Graveyard? CHIISAIMARUUUU!
Chi: What?
Shibo: You're not aloud to go to the graveyeard when the village is in danger...
Chi: I don't give a snake's crap....
Shibo: Good one-I-I-I-I mean....
Chi: Kukuku...


----------



## Franky (Jul 1, 2008)

Unnamed angel character:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

whoa.. you used the yokais treasure thing.. sweetness...


----------



## Franky (Jul 1, 2008)

What saddens me is that I could not find a red cross


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

aww!! they need to add a hellsing type of clothing in that site. Then there'd be A LOT of crosses there!


----------



## Franky (Jul 2, 2008)

new chappy maybe later tonight or in the morning. probably before tommorow night, tops.


----------



## Franky (Jul 2, 2008)

~~~Chapter 14: Hachibi; The Eight Tailed Beast!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara and Rutsu easily caught up with Yuzu and Rima; quickly explaining, Gaara and Rutsu dashed through the trees with them. Their current destination was Okad Graveyard, and they were now nearing it.

Yuzu, Rima, Gaara, and Rutsu landed in front of a large rusted gate, with a cross in the middle, imprinted into the metal.
?This is it,? said Gaara, ?that man is here.?
Sand from the gourd on Gaara?s back pushed opened the gates, and the group walked in, a little to off guard.
?Welcome,? said a large voice, ?to your death!?
The huge gate slammed shut, and the same red rays that had torn through Konoha began to rain down on the shinobi. But Yuzu was quick to protect his companions, Rima in particular.
?Rotation!? he cried out, spinning as he creating a barrier around them.
?So? you?re the one that stopped that one, are you?? the voice asked, now curious.
Out of nowhere, the angel appeared, white wings spread behind him.
?I am Noir,? he said, introducing himself, ?your village has defied the desires of my god, and you will now be destroyed!?
A red aura emitted from Noir and spread swiftly through the area, engulfing Yuzu, Rima, Gaara, and Rutsu. When the glow disappeared, Yuzu and Rima were down, but Gaara and Rutsu stood, simply dusting themselves off.
?It?ll take more than that to defeat us!? declared Rutsu.
?Humph,? snorted Noir, ?that wasn?t meant to take you to down, it was meant to remove that nuisance boy. He seems to be that only one that deflects my attacks!?
?We?ll entertain you,? said Gaara.
Rutsu cracked her knuckles in intimidation, and the earth cracked under her. Sand rose up from the ground all around Gaara. Noir simply examined his opponents.
But before the battle could commence?
?Hey!?
A girl with black hair and clothed in red, a sword in her hand, slammed down in front of Gaara and Rutsu. She stumbled a little before she could get her balance and lift her seemingly extremely heavy sword, trembling as she lifted it.
?Who are you?? asked Rutsu.
?Oh, I?m Maika, the Hachibi Jinchuriki!? Maika said smiling shyly.
?The eight tailed beast?? muttered Gaara in surprise.
?I know you!? Maika said suddenly, startling Gaara, ?You?re Gaara, the kazekage; and that must mean that you?re Rutsu, the Kazekage?s lover? by the way, why aren?t you two married yet??
Both Rutsu and Gaara nearly fainted.
?Oh yeah,? said Maika, ?you?re the angel? Noir right? I know that you?re the one killed people with those red beams, and I?m here to stop you!?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maika:


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 2, 2008)

yay! Go Maika ^^


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: ^._.^ I'm lonely...
Chi: It's alright...it's alright...
Shibo: Time to go to conaico's grave... ^._.^
Chi: Yeah, you go now...
Shibo ^._.^


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

oh that was harsh!! HAHAA!!
wait... that's a good point... rutsu.. why aren't you married yet?
ru: .... uh... no reason...
then get married.
ru: I DONT KNOW!!!!!
WELL THINK AND MOVE... you freakin idiot..
ru: GGRR!!! *eyes glowing red*
oh fuck... Zangto-za... ahehehe..
ru: that's not him..
O_O oh shit.. 
ru: DONT JUST STAND THERE!! CALL THE HOSPITAL!! I POPPED MY EYE BLOOD VESSELS!!
you.. what? you.. hehehe!! hahaha!! AHHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!
ru: SHUT UP!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: You acheived the first level of the Ketsueki Me, then 
Yes, you have! D:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

......... you're related to orochimaru?
ru: WHA?!?!?! NO IM NOt!!!
then why do you have the...
ru: OW OW OW!!!! DAMIT!! THiS HURTS!! OOAAOAOAAWWWW!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: I luv the Ketsueki Me...*has lever 3 activates; getting cookies from the cookie jar via MIND CONTROL*
Oro: Shibo-sama needs cookies


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

hahaha! Nice one!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: You just have to put your hand over your eyes and focus chakura into your eyes...simple as that, but I don't need to do that...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

ru: I DONT HAVE IT!!! IM CRYING BLOOD HERE!!
why don't you just heal it?
ru: ....... smartass....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: That's what I said before... ._.
Oro: PREETY LITTLE PRINCESS!!! 
Shibo: CONAICO!!!*hugs*XD
Oro: Time to go on a mission! BD
Shibo: ...D: NO FAIR!!!
Oro: 8l
Shibo: What the hell? O_0
Oro: HUGZ!!! XD
Shibo: HUGZ!!!X3
Oro and Shibo: :3


----------



## Franky (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh that was harsh!! HAHAA!!
> wait... that's a good point... rutsu.. why aren't you married yet?
> ru: .... uh... no reason...
> then get married.
> ...



Their not cause clara told me not to ._.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: Conaico never had a wife
Oro: That's cause your dad stole the love of my life...you're like him, too...
Shibo: What would I look like if I was your kid, I wonder...
Oro: Very.similar.to.your.matep.but.have.black.hair.
Shibo: How do you know this? ?
Oro: Well, Karin-chan, your sister has black hair and-oh crap...
Shibo: *goes pale* Coanico...you...


----------



## Franky (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: Conaico never had a wife
> Oro: That's cause your dad stole the love of my life...you're like him, too...
> Shibo: What would I look like if I was your kid, I wonder...
> Oro: Very.similar.to.your.matep.but.have.black.hair.
> ...



Oh shit


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

....... umo... wtf?
clara told you not to?!?! WTF?!?!? i am soooo kicking her ass...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 2, 2008)

Shibo: Am I your daughter, too?0-0
Oro: No...idk...
Shibo: YOU FREAKY MAN!!! How come you don't know?
Oro: ...You don't want to know...
Shibo: You...you...MY GOD!!!o///o


----------



## Franky (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ....... umo... wtf?
> clara told you not to?!?! WTF?!?!? i am soooo kicking her ass...



I wanted to make tham married, but Clara didn't want me to


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm writing right now, so be ready


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

~~~Chapter 14: The Sand and The Earth

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maika dashed towards Noir and jumped into the air, startling him. Nonetheless, Noir flew out of the way as Maika try to slice him in half. He stared as Maika spun around a few times from the momentum in her sword.
?Do you honestly think you can beat me?? asked Noir.
?I said I would, so I will!? replied Maika confidently.
But Noir wasn?t in the mood to play with this girl. He launched a beam from the tip of his finger that pierced Maika through the chest, and blood poured out of her as she fell to the ground.
By now, Yuzu and Rima were staggering to their feet.
?Take that girl to Chihiro, now!? demanded Gaara.
With that, Rima and Yuzu quickly lifted her onto their shoulders and dashed off towards Konoha, a trail of blood behind them.
?How could you?? asked Rutsu.
?The weak die and the strong survive,? answered Noir, ?that is the word of my lord, and I will go by it!?
?Fine?? muttered Gaara, ?we?ll play by your rules, we will show that we are stronger!?
Sand rose into the sky, lashing out at Noir. Noir easily dodged several attempts to grab him, but the sand eventually caught him by his right wing. It pulled him swiftly towards the ground, plunging him into a fissure created by Rutsu.
?Ready?? asked Gaara, reached for Rutsu?s hand.
?Yeah, let?s do it!? replied Rutsu, holding his.
Their chakra sparked around them, mixing. They both made a hand sign with their free hand.
?SAND AND EARTH STYLE: SAND FILLED ABYSS!? they yelled out.
More and more sand began to pour into the fissure, pushing Noir further and further down as he struggled to free himself. The fissure slammed shut, burying Noir underground.
?Is he dead??
?No,? replied Gaara.
Gaara and Rutsu were almost out of chakra; they had used most of their?s to use that jutsu. But Noir didn?t die. Suddenly, a huge beam burst out of the ground where Noir was buried, splitting into thousands of smaller rays that rained down upon Gaara and Rutsu.
The two shinobi embraced each other, ready to die together.
?Rotation!?
A barrier, similar to Yuzu?s, but much stronger, appeared around to two of them.
?Humph, to think that you almost died,? remarked Neji, now standing in his fighting pose in front of them.
?Neji! Don?t be rude!? demanded Hinata as she walked up behind them, ?They are obviously exhausted!?
Neji grunted and looked away from the fact that his cousin was correcting him.
?You two rest, we?ll handle this,? said Hinata, smiling at Rutsu and Gaara.
?Nah, we?re here to fight, too!? replied Gaara, helping Rutsu get her balance, ?We?re not backing out yet.?
?Well then, let me at least do this,? said Hinata, as her she put her palms on their chests.
Gaara and Rutsu both felt fully restored instantly, and were ready to continue their offense. as the biggest beam began to fade away, Noir finally came into visibility, flying in the middle of the ray.
?Ha!? he laughed, ?No matter how many people you call upon, I will kill you! Even if they do have the same ability as that boy!?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Maika ='(


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

yes... but how do you think she meets Chihiro?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

0.0 wow.... that's weird... angel dude sort of sounds like.... hidan........... -.- HIDAN!!!!!
hi: WHAT THE FUCK DO YOu FUCKING WANT?!?!?
DO YOU HAVE A COUSIN??
hi: YES!!!
IS HIS NAME NOIR??
hi: .................. SHUT UP!!!
oh.... hes... wow....


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> 0.0 wow.... that's weird... angel dude sort of sounds like.... hidan........... -.- HIDAN!!!!!
> hi: WHAT THE FUCK DO YOu FUCKING WANT?!?!?
> DO YOU HAVE A COUSIN??
> hi: YES!!!
> ...



NO!!!
I dislike hidan... a LOT!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

eh... i do cause he broke the shirkers heart... but hey! He's a good cussing guy once you get to know him! Isn't that right hidan?
hi: Go fuck yourself.
that's right!


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

I just ate a bow of apple sauce... *Burp*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

-.- applesauce? That stuff...... is the perfect thing, to throw at people. if it dries, it's hard to get out!! ITS FUN!!

chappy.....

oh, you made clara pissed. shes just ranting on and on on how she didn't say 'don't get them married'. She's tellin me on the phone that she said 'they aren't married YET'... 
wait hold on....
ok. she just said she's kickin your ass and you'd better marry them. And I don't want to get in teh cross fire so... eh?


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

... how's she's gonna kick my ass if I don't?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

you know... I have no idea... she'll probably bribe me into doing so... of course she doesn't have to bribe me... 
im serious.


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

Why?
I'ts not like you can find mind me and kick my ass!

...can you?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 3, 2008)

...... she has ways.. that i don't even know of. i heard one of her relatives is an fbi agent...


----------



## Franky (Jul 3, 2008)

Good for her relative. An FBI agent won't help you kill someone, espicially if it's because you don't like their story so far.

btw, I said: "How's she gonna kick my ass *IF* I don't?"

*hint* *hint*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

franky. just type the damn CHAPTER!! I DONT KNOW WHAT SHE'LL DO!! BUT I KNOW WHAT ILL DO IF YOU DONT AT LEAST MAKE A CHAPTER!!!
and I quote from Red Froman from 'That 70's Show':


> Your ass has a vacant sign hanging on it, and my foot's lookin for a room!!
> I am going to shove my foot so far up your ass, you'll see my shoe in your mouth!



oh oh oh!!! FRANKY!! I haves an OC i wants to gives you!! He can be good or evil, or in between, your decision on it, do you need one?


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

I can always use more... if you'll give me more time till I write... cause I haven't slept for 39 hours

... I can use it, but I'm going to take a LONG rest before writing, just PM it to me

What's funny is that I completely plan out the destiny of each character when I get them, I just need time to find out how they all intertwine


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 4, 2008)

Franky said:


> yes... but how do you think she meets Chihiro?



I figured that out already I feel sorry for her thats all

Great uptate Btw!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

dude!!! 39 HOURS??? HOLY FREAKING CRAP!! LUCKY BASTARD!!! the longest for me is only about... oh wait I've stayed up longer than that!!! HAHAHA!! 52 BEATS 39!!! HAHAH!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> dude!!! 39 HOURS??? HOLY FREAKING CRAP!! LUCKY BASTARD!!! the longest for me is only about... oh wait I've stayed up longer than that!!! HAHAHA!! 52 BEATS 39!!! HAHAH!!



Oh? Should I present my longest record?
beat a week and you beat me...
it was a horrible week filled with monster energy drinks and puking


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

WHA!! A WEEK?? NO WAY!! YOU LUCKY BASTARD!! DAMN YOU!! I have too much crap this summer I have to sleep for!!  and my mom's a bitch..


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

HAHA!!!
hahah
heheh
*falls asleep*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

.. franky........ franky....... *poke* .......... franky....... *poke*


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

Poke me again and I blow your head off


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 4, 2008)

-.- i don't die.... seriously...
 *poke*


----------



## Franky (Jul 4, 2008)

no death = endless pain

I'd rather die than have endless pain


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2008)

*~WARNING~*
Men, please, if you have a weak ressolve, than DO NOT read this chapter! You will feel pain... It hurt just to write/imagine a part of this chapter... also, you might feel a brief moment of hate for Hinata before realizing she's hot and began fapping, that is, if the pain isn' too great...

~~~Chapter 16: Fallen Angel... and Neji

*Spoiler*: __ 



Neji and Hinata dashed towards Noir, who had lowered himself to their level. But their Hyuuga style taijutsu wasn’t strong enough. Noir easily blocked, since, being an angel, he had no need for chakra.
“It seems that you can block my attacks, but you are unable to harm me,” remarked Noir.
“You forget,” remarked Neji back, “we’re not the only ones here!”
Neji hit Noir, and Noir did block it, but it knocked him back a little. Suddenly, Gaara flew out from behind Neji on a wave of sand. Neji quickly disappeared as the torrid of sand crashed into Noir.
But Noir created a red barrier around himself. Once the, sand settled, Noir dropped his shield, but it was a mistake. Rutsu instantly flew out of the sand and began to mercilessly attack Noir, but Noir’s defensive skills were far too great.
“Who are you fighting for?” asked Rutsu, as she continued her barrage.
“My lord!” Noir replied.
Rutsu, Neji, Gaara, and Hinata were taken back; they all jumped back away from Noir.
“Your lord?” asked Neji, “Humph, there is no lord, only destiny!”
“Tell us, this ‘lord’, how did he become your lord?” asked Hinata, as she kicked Neji in his… special chakra point.
“If that is your dying wish, I will tell you,” started Noir, “I indeed once served over that old man in the heavens, but one day, he sent me to earth… I was cold and alone, and then my new lord took me in, he showed me how to care for myself, and he showed me his power.”
“Wait, this ‘power’ was anything like this?” asking Rutsu, performing a simple clone jutsu.
Noir was taken back, “Ye-yes… but how?”
“He is no god, only a ninja like us!” explained Rutsu, “He’s evil Noir!”
“N-no!” Noir yelled.
Noir fell to the ground on his knees, trembling. He grasped the sides of his head as sweat slowly dripped from him.
“Noir…” sighed Hinata, “Come to Konoha! We can help you! And you can help defeat this man that calls himself a ‘god’!”
“Huh?”
“People in Konoha can help you!”
Noir trembled as he stood and whipped the sweat off of his forehead and said, “Yes… I believe that that should be my new path… there can be only one god, and if one man who can only do what any of you ‘ninja’ can do calls himself a god, than he should be eliminated!”

As Gaara and Noir went ahead, Hinata and Rutsu got Neji up, who continually moaned all the way back to Konoha.
“Will he be alright?” asked Rutsu.
“He just won’t be able to go to the restroom for a few days,” replied Hinata, smiling.
Rutsu grimaced and got as far from Hinata as Neji’s arms would stretch… which only made Neji moan more…



Guys... I warned you


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 5, 2008)

LMAO! Hinata kicked Neji in the nuts ha ha ha!


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2008)

It's because he STILL hasn't given up on destiny


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2008)

I changed the chapter title


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

im like Alucard, I LOVE PAIN!! HAHAHA!!! *cuts arm* Ta da!! oh...  *lick blood*

AHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!! NEJI GOT KICKED IN THE DI-
inner: HEY!!
oh sorry... BALLS!! HAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! GO HINATA!!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 5, 2008)

O.o...ooooooooooooooook


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2008)

Blood does taste good, by why hurt yourself when you can hurt others


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

Wait...diddnt Neji stop talking bout' destiny after he fought Naruto?


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

Not here he didn't
Neji: yes I did... you just wrote that...
SHHHHHH!!!! Shut-up! *knocks out Neji*
...you heard NOTHING


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

*cracks knuckles* You hurt my Neji-Kun!


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

Try to hurt, go ahead and break your fists, I'm a freaking cyborg!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

Just kidding ^^

Neji: Hey!


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

...
I feel like blowing all your heads off now


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

....dont you dare


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

I said I feel like, not that I'm going to


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

...yeah but still


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

...
...
...
^^


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

So...whens the next uptate?


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

probably within the next... I dunno, 2 hours, tops?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

okie dokie ^^


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

ur welcome.. I'll get bored and do it soon though


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

okie dokie artohokie ^^


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

artohokie???


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

artochokie ...just a funky saying...sorry XD


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been waiting for the chance to nullify this sick romance~~~
pull the cord to detonate~~~
so sick of you, don't speak of me~~~
a reverand saint of missery~~~
the holy saviour, a masochist~~~

*yes, I'm singing


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

....O.O...................


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

Speak of the Devil by Sum 41

Trying to find a way
Getting better every day
And I got you now I'm not alone
All I need in this life is one
One thing to believe in 

I've seen many a face
From young and too old
I've stolen their faith and I have broken their souls
Was here before Christ had forgave you your sins 
And paid your price and sealed your fate within
Days have come to an end
Today's the day that we meet again
The self inflicted inebriation guilt never lies

I've been waiting for the chance 
To reunite this sick romance
Poison never hurt so good
So nice of you to speak of me
Your closest friend and enemy
An only savior of masochists
Well it's the dead end slave
From the alter to the grave
It's the last days of our life
The faith of men

Time, its been so long
And now there's nothing to say
I'm trying so hard to find the words to say
I'm tired of being, now I'm something I'm not
I can't believe and I never thought
Days would come to an end
Well maybe someday we'll meet again
If ever that day never comes
It would be too soon
My love

I've been waiting for the chance 
To nullify this sick romance
Pull the cord to detonate
So sick of you don't speak of me
No represent of misery
An only savior of masochists
Well it's the dead end slave
From the alter to the grave
It's the last days of our life
Well it's the dead end slave
From the alter to the grave
It's the last days of our life
The faith of men

Now I've found a way
Getting better every day
And I got you now I'm not alone
All I need in this life is one
One thing to believe in 

Trying to find a way
Getting better every day
And I got you now I'm not alone
All I need in this life is one
One thing to believe in


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

... what???


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

its just random that your posting songs...


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

... ok, sorry


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 6, 2008)

I've read the latest chappys...
shibo: GO, HINATA!!! ^o^

Shibo: I kick sasuke in the ba-
SHHHHH! We're in dangerous territory here...


----------



## Franky (Jul 6, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I've read the latest chappys...
> shibo: GO, HINATA!!! ^o^
> 
> Shibo: I kick sasuke in the ba-
> SHHHHH! We're in dangerous territory here...



yes.... give in to the need to make sure that Sasuke never makes more Uchiha scum >:3


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm writing as I type


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

~~~Chapter 17: Love in the Sand

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noir, Rutsu, Hinata, Gaara, and Neji walked into the lobby of the hospital; Chihiro was there to greet them.
?Well, we?d love to stay, but I need Rutsu for something,? muttered Gaara.
With that, the couple left, leaving everyone guessing about what they were up to.

Gaara was blushing as he dragged Rutsu behind the building and concealed them in a room of sand. Both there hearts raced as Gaara got down on his knees. A ring boxed slowly emerged from a small pillar of sand that rose to Rutsu?s waist. A hand of sand opened it and fell back into the sand.
?Rutsu Yoshinoto, will you have me?? asked Gaara, his head held up and hesitating between words.
Rutsu paused and tears of joy began to slowly drip from her face, and she replied, ?Yes!?

Back inside the hospital, Neji was put in a bed next to the one Maiko was asleep in.
?Jeez, Hinata, what did you do to him?? asked Chihiro, peeking under Neji?s blankets.
?I think you know,? replied Hinata.
?Wow,? sighed Noir, looking at the scar on Maika?s stomach, since her covered had been tossed around and her limbs were sprawled out all over the bed, ?you healed that wound so quickly, but not completely? here, let me.?
Noir waved his hand slowly over her stomach, a red light coming from his palm. The scar disappeared.
Chihiro looked up at Noir in amazement. Noir turned and smiled at her and she quickly turned away, her face glowing red. Just then, Maika sprang out of her bed screaming and falling onto the floor.
?You! You! It?s you!? she yelled, pointing a trembling finger at Noir.
Noir quickly backed away as Chihiro calmed her down and explained the situation.
?O-oh?? stammered Maika, ?so, Chihiro-san and you healed me??
?Oh, don?t say ?san?,? demanded Chihiro, ?I?m taking you in, you don?t have to address me like that!?
Neji was instantly up by some miracle. He began to tear the idea to shreds, but Hinata repeated her actions.
?Now he?s got two weeks,? she said.
?Holy shit! Hinata, he?s my top advisor!? screamed Naruto, skidding into the room, ?Oh, and I trust you are Noir? Rutsu and Gaara stopped by to tell me what happened before they headed back for the sand village? that reminds, those are apparently getting married.?
?MARRIED!?? they all screamed, all in cheer, surprise, and fear.
?Yup, and we?re all invited to the wedding in the sand village next week,? Naruto finished.
?So? um, Noir, do you have a place to stay?? asked Naruto.
?No? Naruto, was it??
?Yeah? well then, Chihiro! You are to let him stay with you!?
Chihiro shrieked with fanatic glee before falling over, out cold.
?Umm? ok? Noir, would you carry her to her home? It?s the large house next door.?
?Yes, I would be glad to,? replied Noir, picking up Maika and Chihiro with ease.



Some one find Clara and tell her to be happy


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

good uptate ^^


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you, being bored, I'll probably write one in the near future


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

ok ^^. Take your time


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

my computer just suddenly turned itself off while I was writing... I'm not in the mood any more, sadly


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe later...
Shibo: Am I the only one who's still single? 
Chi: Yes...
Shibo: Then, I'll be one of single mothers! 
Chi: But, still single....>.>
Shibo: I wish I had a boyfriend but no one wants to go out with me...I wonder why...;3
Chi: Even though you...ummmmm...yeah.....your family is a big problem...>.> *not wanting to say his mom has big boobz*
Shibo: Oh, yeah...some of the villagers say i'm going to be like him when I get older- OH! I stand Alone by Godsmack!!
Chi: YAY!!!
NOTE: If you want to know what the song is, it's in my siggy :3 under 'I stand alone'


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ='(


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 7, 2008)

Shibo: LOOK! I FIT IN THIS KIMONO!*has black kimono on* I had this when...
Chi: Oh...
Shibo: I want to know how people can tell me and conaico are related...
Chi: Your personalitys...likes...dislikes-
Shibo: I DON'T WANT TO LIVE HERE!! Even though we live in conaico's mansion...;3


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 7, 2008)

franky, me tells her, I won't be on nor clara for about three weeks cause.... we're both in some stupid organization thing and we have to go to Indiana for three weeks, actually two, but MY parents want to stay there and see the sights of a FUCKING FORESTS?!?!?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in a foresty part of NJ...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 7, 2008)

that's new jersey... something to look out for there... only thing in that forest is a fucking bear... and they are WUSSES!! IVE BEEN THERE!! THOSE BEARS ARE LIZARDS! they hate meat!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 7, 2008)

Huh...I once saw a wild bear...I shot my cap gun and it ran away...and, it was rapid, too...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah.. bears these days are wusses.... god....


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

I once poked a bear with a stick, and then it tried to kill me


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2008)

what?...You guys are wierd


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 7, 2008)

CONGRATS RUTSU!!!!!....oh crap...kisara and the sand don't mix....no water, so kisara usually gets sick....man oh well...hopes she doesn't puke on the cake.....speaking of which...you might want to keep her away from shibo.....

i have finally been updated on the events of the story....nice chappiesd....


----------



## Franky (Jul 7, 2008)

welcome home, Kisara


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

~~~Chapter 18: The New Ones

*Spoiler*: __ 



A man with black hair and red eyes sat against a wall of ground, under the cemetery where Noir and the others had fought. His white fangs glinted from the dancing fire of a single black candle. A tall man with purple hair down his back and sagging jeans with a rose in his hand sat on the other side of the cave.
?So? that strange dude is gone, huh?? asked the one with fangs.
?But of course!? answered the other, ?Moi, Asears, have checked over ten times now.?
?Cut the accent, Asears.?
?But, Yokaigen, it?s a natural accent!?
?Retard??
?UNFORGIVABLE! YOU DARE TO CALL MOI A ?RETARD??!?
?Shut-up already. You?re lucky, you?re the only demon I haven?t slain so far, so consider your self lucky!?
?Lucky!? I am more than capable of destroying you and banishing you to the pits of the netherworld!?
With that, Asears disappeared, a few small glowing balls of energy floating where he had stood. Yokaigen got up and kicked a bone aside. He jumped out of the hole created by Noir?s merciless rampage; Asears was already there.
?Stop jumping through dimensions,? remarked Yokaigen.
?No, it is just simply too easy.?
?Humph??
?So, where are we going now??
?If I told you then you would just take passage in another dimension.?
?Yup.?
Yokaigen looked extremely irritated as they walked into the forest, heading south.

The next morning in Konoha, Naruto was awoken by a guard rushing into his room? Hinata was already and getting dressed. She shrieked and kicked him the balls, throwing him into the wall in the hall.
Naruto paused, a scared look on his face, forcing a fake smile to try to hide the fear.
Once Naruto was ready, he walked out of the room and started poking the pile of guards outside their room. By now more guards had come. Just then, another guard came, and, without noticing Naruto, tried to go in their room.
?If you value your manhood, I would just tell me what you have to say,? remark Naruto, ?but sadly, these are never gonna have kids.
?Naruto-sama,? said the guard, backing away from the door, ?it seems that two men have infiltrated the village? well, actually, they didn?t have an I.D. and held a gun to the guards head to get in.?
Suddenly, Asears appeared in the hall next to the guard, ?Do you know wher- Oh, there you are!?
?That?s one of them!? yelled the guard, already making a run for it.
?Do not worry, Yokaigen and moi only wish to speak to you.?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aspears


Other guy is Luv's... whatever her name is


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 8, 2008)

nice uptate


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

I editted Asears


btw, where's Shibo?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

i dunno.......hmmm....


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

Why Hallo Thar!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 8, 2008)

when the next uptate?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jul 8, 2008)

hello........


----------



## Franky (Jul 8, 2008)

When I'm finished watching Disgaea


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

And now I'm finished with Disgaea. I liked the ended, it made me lol.
And now I'll begin writing the next chapter


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

~~~Chapter 19: Descendent of Hell

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soon enough, Yokaigen, Asears, Naruto, and Hinata were gathered in Naruto?s office.
?Where is this Neji I?ve heard of?? asked Yokaigen.
?You probably don?t want to know,? answered Naruto, ?besides, my wife, Hinata Hyuuga, is subbing for him.?
?What a beautiful woman,? said Asears, suddenly on his knee in front of Hinata, grabbing her hand, ?may I ask for your name, mademoiselle??
Hinata, in surprise, went for all men?s weak spot, but Asears was suddenly only half a body.
?Ho ho ho! You are well prepared I see! But those tactics will not work on me!?
Hinata shrieked.
?But I?ll pay you to do to Yokaigen,? Asears whispered in her ear before reappearing on the other side of the room, waving at Hinata.
??? Naruto was already pretty mad at this guy, ?Whatever, just tell me what you came here for.?
?We have information about the man who has been behind the recent attacks,? started Yokaigen, ?Geraunt, a man from the very pits of hell.?
?You see,? interrupted Asears, ?Geraunt conquered the netherworld, but his lust for power led him to this world, and now he wants it, too.?
?Apparently, he lives in the church to the north,? said Yokaigen, ?there is a dimensional rift underneath the church.?
?How did that get there?? asked Naruto.
?Well? actually,? started Asears, ?he convinced me to do it. But now I wish to atone for my sins by helping to defeat him.?
?Wait, you said he wants to take over this whole world? Doesn?t that mean that he is planning on attacking more than just us??
?Yes, in fact, we?ve found out just recently that he is planning on attacking the sand soon enough. He?s already destroyed the sound, grass, and waterfall, or at least what?s left of those puny civilizations.?
?Wait, the sound??
?Yes? Orochimaru?s back.? Said Yokaigen, ?Apparently, he revived from Sasuke?s curse mark before he returned to the village and killed off all of Sasuke?s followers, also, we?ve heard that after he was defeated, he and Kabuto, whom he also revived, are rogues, traveling trying to find to find refuge.?
?Refuge? Orochimaru??
?Yes, he has changed. I think that you may be able to use him to your advantage. We heard that he is heading for the sand to warn of Geraunt?s attack as we speak.?
?Heh? well, now we have another reason for going to the sand?? muttered Naruto, ?Asears, I understand that you can travel through dimensions, is it possible for you to transport a large group of people??
?Yes, but I?ll need a few scrolls,? answered Asears.?
?We?ll provide those, just get us to the sand by tomorrow.?
?Fine.?
The rest of the day was filled with preparation. Asears?s scrolls were made, and ninja were selected to go to the sand. Naruto, Kamizo, Kimimaro, Itachi, Sasuke, whom had already been punished for not telling of Orochimaru?s return, Chihiro, and Noir. Everyone else was to stay and protect the village. Of course, Asears and Yokaigen were going as well.

The next morning, the ninja that were going to the sand were gathered inside of a circle surrounded by scrolls. Asears focused all of his chakra, and two huge devil?s wings wrapped around everyone, and they disappeared, leaving the village to the ninjas that were left behind.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

cool uptate! I can't wait till my other character comes in ^^


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

Soon... soon my friend...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

so soon that it might accure WITH when a certain someone that returns in the next chapter *hint* *hint*


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

O.O...kidnapping time! Ha ha...you don't have to make whoever that guy is do that. Just something that would be cool to see (in my opinion)


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

no, no, I'm going to...
guess who she comes in with... I mean, who's the only *RETURNING* character?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

Ummmmm...I dont know *brain explodes* O.o


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

A man who was dead til recently!!!
I'm going to give you a BIG hint!
*SNAKES*
Does that tell you?


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

I knew it but when she corrected me I thought it was someone else...sorry XD


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

ok then, thank you very much
for answering that question correctly, I will write sooner.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

YAY! *hugs*


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

O_O...sorry


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

why? Madamoiselle.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

I diddnt get that thing at all...


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

ok then...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry bout that XD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2008)

Shibo: WHY ME NO GO?! ME WANT TO SEE CONAICO AGAIN!!!*pissed off into hell*
Chi: He seems scary...
Shibo: He's nice to family...
Chi: So, abandoning you was 'nice'?
Shibo: So that i could get stronger on my own! YOU'RE GROUNDED! NO MISSIONS, MORGUE, OR CEMETERY FOR YOU FOR A 2 MONTHS!!
Chi: What?!
Shibo: DON'T MAKE ME MAKE IT 3!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

Shibo!!!
Now go put Asears on photobucket!

~~~Chapter 20: Bad news

*Spoiler*: __ 



The group found themselves inside another dimension. Asears stood nearby, holding a door.
?Ladies first,? he said, motioning for the others to go first.

The group found themselves in front of the kazekage mansion. Gaara was staring out a window, wondering how they had suddenly all appeared.
?Well, well,? hissed a familiar voice, ?you all got here before me. Long time no see, Asears, Yokaigen.?
There stood Orochimaru and Kabuto. But there was a new face as well. A girl in a blue kimono with two katanas sheathed on her back. A wolf stood by her.
?This is Nami Kaguya, and her wolf, and Ronto,? said Kabuto.
?Wha-what?!? stuttered Kimimaro when he heard the name.
?Onee-san?? asked Nami.
Kimimaro was hugging her instantly.
?Kimimaro?? started Kamizo, ?you have a little sister??
?I thought she was dead, but I guess not!?
After Kimimaro and Nami were caught up, Nami requested that Asears bring Komacki, since she had met him when Orochimaru had. In only a moment, the entire cycle that Kimimaro had gone through was gone through by Komacki.
When they finally got inside the kazekage mansion, Gaara and Rutsu were waiting for them.
?Gaara,? said Orochimaru, trying to hide a hateful tone, ?Geraunt, the demon behind the attacks on Konoha is coming here. He?ll probably be here tomorrow night.?
?Thanks,? replied Gaara.
?So, Orochimaru,? started Kimimaro, ?are you on our side now??
?But of course,? Orochimaru replied, ?I don?t have anything left; do you really expect me not to be on your side now??
Asears was already on his knees at Rutsu?s feet.
?Mademoiselle,? he said, as he tried to grab her hand.
Gaara crushed his hand.
?We?re here to help, and we have a score to settle with Geraunt,? said Naruto, staring at Asears broken hand as Chihiro and Noir worked to heal it.
?As long as this ?Asears? stays away from Rutsu.?
?Yes sir, you can trust moi!?
?Yeah right!? yelled Naruto.

Later that night, Noir and Chihiro sat on a bench outside.
?Noir??
?Yes??
?What?s heaven like??
?It?s a wonderful place, covered in beautiful flowers and temples.?
?Huh??
?Yes??
Suddenly, Chihiro embraced Noir, and the rest of the night went off of that?

The next morning, Asears had some distilling news.
?I checked last night, Geraunt is going to be by noon.?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2008)

Shibo: You...you forgot about me...? Do you think..I'm dead? I...I'm family...*starts tearing up*
Oro: Shibo-chan? Whoa, you've grown...but still shorter than me...
Shibo: YOU REMEMBERED ME!
Oro: It's hard to recognize someone after over 2 decades...
Shibo: I was lonely...
the 3 musketeers: You had us, matep!
Oro: You...you had kids?!
Shibo: I adopted! ;D


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay! Good job!


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

thank you very much... I'm currently in the mood to write... but I'm also very hungry... yet I'm anxious to bring in Geraunt


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2008)

Shibo: And, I'm anxious to kick ass for conaico! ;D
Chiisaimaru: Now I can really see the relationships...


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

who's Conaico again?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2008)

Look in my siggy to know what it means ;D

Is it alright if I send you another character? Shibo-chan seems lonely, and the kids are all  sleeping right now...


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

seeing as you already did...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2008)

you were slow to respond


----------



## Franky (Jul 9, 2008)

maybe I use, it, maybe I don't. might be a while unless you want her to be evil, therefore would be coming in with Geraunt. I'm still thinking of people to join in his attack


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you also have two people come meet up afer such a long time? Yo7u know who I'm talkin' bout, right?


----------



## Franky (Jul 10, 2008)

*MEGA BADASS MONSTER FIGHT OF UTTER EVIL AND DOOM OF ARMAGEDON DESTROY THE NINJA WORLD IN A FIERY IMPLOSION OF AMAZINGLY BAD ASS FIGHTING!*
will happen next chapter
got you exited, didn't I?

~~~Chapter 21: Geraunt’s army

*Spoiler*: __ 



Clouds shrouded the sun, but the sun shone through onto the sands of the dessert. A man in an olive trench coat with black hair down his back and black jeans; a devils tail behind him. His eyes glared red, and his right arm was a dark red, a glowing white line went up his arm, starting at a circle on the back of his hand
“Today, we take the sand village!” Geraunt yelled, holding his hands above his head and facing his army.
The warriors were all devils, generally wearing black jeans, no shirt, and pitchforks, axes, and swords in hand. Their eyes all gleamed deep red, and their hair ranged from deep black all the way to dark red. Zeke stood next to Geraunt, smiling sadistically.
“Boss! Boss! We Destroy!” Zeke chanted in his childish voice.
A demon with a large sword, covered in red markings, and a red over coat and white hair stood next to Geraunt as well.
“Remas,” Geraunt said to  the demon, “are we ready?”
“Yeah, I guess,” he replied, “Pascus, you ready?”
Pascus, a demon wearing fancy black clothes and black hair that went back much like Sasuke’s and red tipped at the end.
“Yeah, let’s go,” he grunted.
With that, Geraunt lifted his hand so that his palm was facing the sand. Suddenly a black beam lashed out, hitting the southern entrance to the village, opening their path.
“Well then… attack!” Geraunt yelled, pointing his finger directly at the kazekage mansion.

The impact shook the village.
“Their here!” yelled Asears, suddenly appearing.
“Asears,” Naruto started, “take Noir, Gaara, and I to the back of their lines, we’ll take care of their leaders. Kimimaro, you and Komacki are in charge of defending the village from that massive army. Let’s go!”
Asears wrapped his wings around the four of them, and they instantly disappeared, leaving Chihiro, Nami, Komacki, Kimimaro, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Yokaigen, Itachi, Rutsu, and Sasuke to defend against the army.
The group left behind dashed towards the destroyed entrance, where the demons were already flooding in. The Kaguya sibling all brought out there bones, ready to fight. Itachi, Chihiro, and Sasuke activated their strongest sharingans. Kabuto prepared his chakra scalpels, and Yokaigen loaded his guns full of massive rounds. Rutsu and Orochimaru began charging their chakra as they ran.

Zeke, Pascus, Remas, and Geraunt stood back behind their army, when Asears suddenly appeared with Gaara, Naruto, and Noir.
“Ahh, Noir, and Asears,” Geraunt started, “I’ve been expecting you two. Oh, and the kages of the two most powerful villages? That’s a nice perk. Are you four ready to die? Pascus, you fight the kazekage, Remas, you get that betraying angel, Zeke, destroy Asears, and I will kill the hokage myself!”




Prepare to shit bricks

~~~Chapter 22: The Legends

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pascus charged at Gaara, but stopped and flew above him, revealing his demon wings. He put his hands on top of each other, his palms facing down on Gaara.
“Demon fire!” Pascus yelled, as dark blue flames spewed from his palms towards Gaara.
Gaara melted into the sand, dodging the blast, but the heat of the flames turned the sand into glass, which is useless to Gaara, so he had to get above ground as soon as possible.
“Haha!” laughed Pascus, “It seems that you have a weakness to flames!”
Gaara was angry now. He lifted giant hands of sand out of the ground all around Pascus, lashing and grabbing for him, but Pascus’s demonic wings easily lifted him far out of the sand’s reach.
“Molten hands!” yelled Pascus, as his hands seemed to melt into lava like substance, “Now all your sand will be melted into glass!”
But, it seemed that his were more than just mere lava weapon; his hands deformed into his wrists and lava began to spew out at Gaara, chasing him as he rode his sand around Pascus.
“Sand tsunami!”
The sand behind Gaara lifted into the air and crashed down onto Pascus. But, sadly, Pascus was to prepared to even be touched by the sand. With a blast of lava, he turned the entire wall of sand into glass.
“Kukukuku…” hissed a pale man walking from the village, “Gaara-kun, I thought you were better than this? Oh well, I brought someone who can help, go back to the village, the people need you, I’ll take over here.”
“Hiii~~~!!” chirped Shibo, popping out from behind Orochimaru, “Conaico summoned me and asked for my help!”
“Shall we, Shibo?”
“Let’s go, Conaico!”
Shibo began to throw up her stomach acid at Pascus, who simply countered it with lava. When the two blasts settled down, he wasn’t ready to find Orochimaru in front of him, his grass blade sword at the ready.
“Say hello to that damned Jiraiya for me,” Orochimaru hissed, before slashing Pascus’s body in half.
“Heheheh…” Pascus chuckled as his body fell to the ground, “Molten… full body…”
Suddenly, Pascus’s body melted into a pool of lava, spanning wide on the sand. His upped body sprouted from a pillar of lava, molten liquid dripping from every part of him.
“Kukukuku…” Orochimaru hissed, “As expected of a demon… My turn to show off… Reanimation Jutsu!”
Orochimaru slammed his palm into the sand and two coffins burst from the ground. The lids fell and banged onto the ground. Out of the first, an old man with olive and red colored sage’s clothing and long white hair, out of the second, a female with a blue pants and a tan top with blonde hair in a pony tail and a small black diamond on her forehead…
“Prepare to die…” hissed Orochimaru with a sadistic smile on his face.




Would you people be mad if I left for a week again?
actually, I would be at my granny and grampa's for 3 days, where I can use a computer, and then I'd be at my dad's from wedensday to sunday, at least sunday, might be until the weekend after.
Then, I'd be here for a week and then I'm going to a program where we make a videogame for two weeks, but I will be going there and then coming home, so I will still be writing, but then I MIGHT go on another vacation after that program, but I'm getting a laptop from the program, so... yeah, it won't matter after that

Btw, I'm waiting for comments, right now I am currently holding back two chapters


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I'm holding back three chapters right now! Comment already!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Great job.. Your pretty good..
I want more!!!.. Pleasse..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

did you read the trouble in the sand ones too? those ones come before this story


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmm.. No but i will!! +rep for you!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

their links are in the first post.
now that I have comments:

~~~Chapter 22: Toad, Snake, and Slug

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Hahaha!!? heartedly laughed Jiraiya, ?We?re alive!?
?Orochimaru?? Tsunade said, glancing behind them in surprise.
?He?s on our side now!? yelled Gaara, as he headed back to his village.
With that, Orochimaru launched snakes out of his sleeves. They bit the revealed part of Pascus?s body and flung him into the ground.
?Heaven kick of pain!? Tsunade yelled as she brought her foot down onto Pascus?s head, making him rebound into the air.
?Rasengan!? Jiraiya yelled, thrusting the swirling ball of chakra into Pascus.
Pascus spiraled in a mound of sand, but he still wasn?t done. A hole went straight through his heart, and lava was dripping out of it.
?You think I?m done?!? Pascus yelled in rage, ?Let me show my true power!?
Pascus slammed his palm into the sand, and a fissure cracked open. Sand flowed into lava from the center of the earth.
?Now! Come forth! Lava Golem! Lend me your power!?
Suddenly the lava gushed from the pit, forming arms that slammed into the ground beside it. The monster grabbed Pascus and swallowed him whole.
?Hahaha!! This is my true power!? yelled Pascus from within the golem.
?Hmhm? you ready, Orochimaru, Tsunade??
?SUMMONING!? the three yelled at once.
?Gamabunta!?
?Katsuya!?
?Manda!?
The three beasts came forth. Orochimaru on the giant snake, Manda; Jiraiya on the giant toad, Gamabunta; Tsunade on the giant slug, Katsuya.
?Here we go!? Jiraiya yelled with confidence.
Gamabunta shot a huge bullet of water from his mouth, turning the lava golem into molten rock; steam filled the air. Manda slithered in and bit the rock, scattering it into small black shards. Katsuya spit acid, melting every last piece of Pascus. He wasn?t coming back this time.
The three legends and Shibo retreated back to the village to help with the seemingly endless hoard of demons.

Zeke transformed into his monstrous form, his shirt ripping and his eyes going white. He tried to slam his fist onto Asears, his fist suddenly disappeared and reappeared next to his head, which is when he punched himself in the head.
?Brute force won?t work on moi,? Asears said confidently, ?let me show you my ability!?
Asears started to disappear and reappear every where around Zeke, punching and kicking him constantly. But Zeke suddenly grabbed his leg before he could jump back into another dimension. Zeke pulled him back out and slammed him into the sand.
?I see that you are better than you look,? Asears said, standing up and dusting himself off, ?but? I?m sorry; your moves still aren?t enough to beat moi!?




~~~Chapter 23: Dimensional Demon

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zeke wasn?t harmed by the punches and kicks of Asears, whom was mainly a hit and run type of fighter. It was easy for Zeke to eventually grab Asears again and begin to mercilessly pound him into the ground, but he did get away eventually.
?Hmhm,? chuckled Asears confidently, ?you have not seen my true abilities yet!?
Asears appeared under Zeke, tossing him into the air, where Asears quickly appeared as well. Asears began to kick and punch Zeke in different directions through the air, appeared just where Zeke was heading to send him flying the other way.
When Zeke fell into the sand, Asears appeared next to him and held up his palm. A ring appeared and expanded, a dimensional portal in the middle. Suddenly, flames burst from the hole and onto Zeke.
?These are the flames of hell.?
?Burn! Burn! Stop! Stop!?
Zeke stood up, some of him still lit, and he slammed his fists into Asears, slamming him into the ground. He then began to rapidly beat him into the ground with his fists, making Asears?s body bounce off the sand and into the air before Zeke pounded it back down again.
Asears disappeared, and rested inside another dimension. Once he caught his breathe, he appeared before Zeke, a confident smile on his face.
?Are you ready!? yelled Asears, flying into the sky.
A giant ring of symbols opened into a giant portal. On the other side, stars could be seen; space. Suddenly, meteors began to rain down onto Zeke.
?Puny stones? Not a chance! Not a chance!? he chanted.
Zeke simply charged in head first, pounding each meteor into pebbles. Zeke was soon above Asears. Zeke fell on top of Asears, sending them both plummeting into the sand. When they hit, Zeke bounced onto his feet as Asears?s body rebounded off the sand, surrounded by his own blood.
?Ugh!? Asears grunted as he stumbled to his feet, ?It?s time for me to show you my big finale!?
Asears charged both of his fists into Zeke?s gut, launching him into the air. Asears was suddenly ahead of him, floating next to a circle bigger than all the others.
Suddenly, a huge flaming meteor came out of the dimensional gate, ramming into Zeke, sending him flying into the ground, with the boulder on top of him.
?Humph!? said Asears ?Get out of that!?




~~~Chapter 24: Angel slayer

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zeke?s huge body lay lifeless under the meteor for only a moment, before he lifted the comet off of himself. He roared at the top of his lungs before jumping into the air and grabbing Asears; he then threw him down into the sand, sending sand flying into the air.
?Hm?? Asears said, ?I don?t think moi will be enough to beat him??
Suddenly, a wolf with a man wearing a brown coat, an olive shirt, and tan pants; with ball and chains attached to his feet. The wolf flew through the air at Zeke, and the man suddenly jumped off and slammed the ball and chain on his right foot into Zeke, along with a downwards kick that sent Zeke flying into the ground.
The man slammed into the ground, squatting to brace himself before standing and dusting off his clothes.
?I was getting bored,? he said, ?so I came to help!?
Hunter jumped over Zeke and came down, rapidly stomping his face into his own body, mangling it and sending blood everywhere. Zeke grabbed one of the ball and chains, but it suddenly froze over, freezing his entire arm. Hunter slammed his other ball and chain into his chilled arm, smashing the ice to pieces.
?AAARRRGH!!!!? Zeke yelled, as blood spewed from his missing limb.
Hunter then kicked straight up into Zeke?s gut, lifting him onto his foot. He slammed Zeke into the ground and slammed his frozen ball and chain into Zeke?s stomach, freezing his entire body.
?Now then, break to pieces!?
Hunter brought his foot down onto Zeke?s frozen body, making it shatter into tiny shards of ice. The shards sparkled in the sun light as the heat of the dessert melted the last traces of Zeke away.
?Huh?? Asears said in awe, ?you are obviously stronger than moi! Thank you for your help, Hunter.?
?No problem, I was getting bored in Konoha anyway,? he replied with a smug smile on his face.

Remas swung his sword vertically, sending two shockwaves at Noir, but Noir wasn?t one to be taken lightly. He simply blasted the shockwaves with his red rays he was known for.
?You were always behind me on the ladder, Remas, just give up!?
?No! I won?t, you angelic bastard! I won?t come in second to an angel!?
Remas suddenly appeared before Noir, catching him by surprise. Remas slashed Noir across the chest, sending him into the sand.
?I?m an angel, mere wounds won?t hurt me!? Noir yelled, trying to heal his own wound instantly.
?Not this time, Noir, this sword is an angel slayer!? Remas yelled, ?Even with your amazing healing abilities, you?ll still bleed endlessly!?
A sadistic smile found refuge on Remas?s face as he dashed towards Noir.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Oooo.. damn your good..
Can't wait to see more..
How often do you post chapters??

I like you.. You should be my E-Bro.. Please..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

E-sis O_o? Try E-bro... sure, why not
I generally update whenever I can


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG!!.. Ahaha.. So sorry.. Thanks! 
That's great.. I'll stay in touch..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

My family is small, but... yeah... it's in my sig now


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

I stay ontopic so i don't get in trouble:
Do you have any other FF's??

Yeaah a small family is good.. sometimes..
Mines huge.. But i love 'em all..
So if you don't mind me asking..
How old are you??.. 
Are you an older or little bro??


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

but I don't have any others that I haven't discontinued. there was one other that I just stopped doing. I was thinking of starting a One Piece fanfic


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

If you write it, i'll read it..
Awwpp. Lil Bro..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

If I pm you the first chapter will you tell me what you think?


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Of course!.. No problem.


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

ok, I sent it


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

It twas great


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you. I wanna write just like one or two more chapters before I post it


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Well of course.. it's always nice to post a new FF with a few chapters..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm working on the second chapter right now, then I'll post it.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet.. I can't wait..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

ok, I'm going to go post it now, I hope it goes well


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I posted it
Monkey in the Middle


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

I liked it Bro..
Do continue..
It's pretty good..


----------



## Franky (Jul 11, 2008)

I will... wow, I already have that amny comments off of 2 chapters... wow


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahaha that's great..
told you it was good..


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

Thx! I'll write a chapter for both later when my friend leaves


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

nvm, I'm going on another vacation. I'll try to find a way to maybe get two or three out while I'm gone.


----------



## mobalglaple (Jul 12, 2008)

hey guys ^_^


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Vacation?? Sounds fun. To where??

Hey Bro


----------



## mobalglaple (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey sis when are u gunna have the next chapters to your fic? It was soo good...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Really? Thanks for the compliment..
I'm almost done editing, cuz i'm doing all the chapters...
Either today or tomorrow..


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

just going to my dad's house. My parents are divorced.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

ok, i start slowly.........

um.... coolness/.... BLOOD AND GUTS! MUAHAHAHA!!!!
oh yeah... i found a computer with internet at an airport... sooo... yeah.. im on for... like... i don't know..

BLOOD!! AHAHAHAHA!! yeah!!! you added yokaigen!! yeah!! yeah!! dance dance dance!!
inner: ................. are you high?!?!
I don't know!! Dance dance dance!!
inner: .............
charlie!!! We're going on an adventure!! An adventure charlie!!
inner:.............   uh...... it was a good.... something number of chapters... blood input was excellent... zeke sounded like-
Charlie!!! We're on a bridge!! Charlie!!! A maaagical bridge!
inner: ..... like her right noww.....


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm going to do my best to get chapters up this time


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

good! And i probably won't be able to read them... for a while... dammit..


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

But there will be less chapters because I'm also doing a One Piece fanfic now


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeaah, completely understandable Bro..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 12, 2008)

you have one piece fanfic???  TELL ME!!! or did you put up some sort of link?


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

I actually am running out of ideas for this one...
I mean, really! 11+52+24!
the whole series is 87 chapters long so far!
My pool of ideas is running low...



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> you have one piece fanfic???  TELL ME!!! or did you put up some sort of link?



in my sig, titled "Dream Cruise"
only three chapters... for now!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm here if ya need help..


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks sis


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeaah no problem..


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

you seem tired/in a bad mood/bored
or any of those three ^^


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeaah i am pretty tired. 
I work two jobs.. So, yeaah..

I'm in a pretty fair mood though


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

oh, ok!
I'm leaving in thirty minutes... about


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright 
Don't stay gone too long..


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

two weeks tops


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

TWO WEEKS!?! You serious?


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

I barely ever see my dad though...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh, That's understandable then.
I shall talk to you when you get back


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll be on a little while I'm there...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 12, 2008)

That's great. Do send me a PM whenever you get on again.
I'll most likely not be on, cuz of work, but i might.


----------



## Franky (Jul 12, 2008)

ok, will do.


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2008)

When my sister e-mails me my files I'll try to write a chapter or two


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't wait..


----------



## Franky (Jul 13, 2008)

I got them, but I have to go to bed... night


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 13, 2008)

Alright.. Can't wait till ya post 'em, Tomorrow?


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2008)

whenever I have time


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2008)

sup  yahall


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 14, 2008)

omg.... that guy is here... wtf.......


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 14, 2008)

Franky:: Alright Bro, Take your time.


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup [insert random symbol name here]


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> omg.... that guy is here... wtf.......



who r u


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2008)

another one of the many who hate you


----------



## Candy (Jul 14, 2008)

eaty crap haters


----------



## Franky (Jul 14, 2008)

wtf you just say?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 16, 2008)

he said eat crap haters.... well go fuck yourself you retard!! I HEARD WHAT YOU DO FROM CLARA!! I KNOW!! I KNOW!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 16, 2008)

What? What did he do to my Sis?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 16, 2008)

YO!!!*poofs out of nowhere, on laptop*
Shibo:  ME KICK ASS!!! >:3 ME SMART!;D ME-
Oro: Not that far...>.>
Shibo:...D:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 17, 2008)

he's just an ass. C| 
i know what you did.....


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Ick! I hate assholes..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 17, 2008)

that was funny!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmm.. I try to be..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 17, 2008)

i try not to be and it just happens..... like sasuke being *coughgaycough* Ok.


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 17, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah. I don't like him either..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 17, 2008)

Shibo: I'm willing to go to extreams to protect conaico...^*vv*^ *has katana*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 20, 2008)

.................. you have got to be kidding me... 
inner: ........ wanna kick sasuke?
already did...
inner: ........ wanna screw with kabutos mind while he's asleep.
Ok!!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm still developing the next chapter... ok, in all honesty, I haven't given any thought to the next chapter


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

It's all good, take your time..


----------



## Franky (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks... I think it's because I've been too focused on Dream Cruise lately, I'm not giving enough time to this


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 21, 2008)

Well spend half and half with both..
If one day you need to work on Dream Cruise, Do it..
& Another day, work on this one.. 1/2 ya know..


----------



## Franky (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not good when it comes to managing time...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm.. You should work on it then..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

If I could... I would be an A+ student...
I'm in all the highest classes, and according to tests, I could be at the top... if I did my homework
and I'd be even better if I actually practiced my troumboune more. I was known for not practicing at all for a year and still being at the top of my class, I just have a natural talent, but my teacher says I could be even better if I practice


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> If I could... I would be an A+ student...
> I'm in all the highest classes, and according to tests, I could be at the top... if I did my homework
> and I'd be even better if I actually practiced my troumboune more. I was known for not practicing at all for a year and still being at the top of my class, I just have a natural talent, but my teacher says I could be even better if I practice



Well what's stopping you?
Learn how to manage time..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Well what's stopping you?
> Learn how to manage time..



School is too simple... it bores me


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> School is too simple... it bores me



Yeah true but still..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Yeah true but still..



I was offered to move up a grade once... but my mom wouldn't let me


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> I was offered to move up a grade once... but my mom wouldn't let me



That's bullshit..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> That's bullshit..



if your saying it's a lie, than I don't agree
If your saying my mom's decision is bullshit, than yes, I agree


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> if your saying it's a lie, than I don't agree
> If your saying my mom's decision is bullshit, than yes, I agree



I'm talking about you're mom's decision...


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I'm talking about you're mom's decision...



she said: "I would rather you be the smartest in your class than the dumbest"
BULL MOTHER FUCKING SHIT


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

God that's stupid..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

Exactly... if only


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeaah seriously..

So when is yor next chappy coming out?


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

for this?
...
...
...
dunno?
I still haven't gotten any ideas...
I'm totally serious...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh.. Well i'm here if you need help..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

... I need help...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Well i'm here.. Hmm.. send me your latest chappy..
& I'll look at it and give you ideas for the next one.. pek


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sending it now


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Alright i'll look at it..


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

Update after all this time...

~~~Chapter 25: Wings; White & Black

*Spoiler*: __ 



Noir launched a ray of pure red at Remas, but Remas slashed through it and was instantly in front of Noir. He brought his sword across Noir?s chest, cutting open a huge gash, and sending blood flying everywhere. Noir stumbled back but easily got back on his feet as he flipped over Remas and slammed his foot into his back, sending him into the sand.
?I?m better than the last time we fought!? Remas yelled crazily as he spun around before hitting the sand and slashed Noir across his leg.
Noir wasn?t used to having to dodge attacks; he was used to having to heal himself constantly, and therefore making himself seem half-immortal. Of course, most weapons weren?t strong enough to hold any power against an angel, but this one did. And he couldn?t heal himself. He would have to adapt if he wanted to survive this time.
?As an angel, I can?t lose to a demon, on my pride, I will purge evil!? Noir announced proudly.
Noir flew into the air, but something surprised him. To blackened wings spread behind Remas, but not like a demon?s? they were feathered.
?You?re an angel?!? Noir yelled, stunned by the sudden secret revealed.
?Yes!? he started angrily, ?God dumped me on this earth, and then I fell to hell! My wings were burnt black, and my heart hardened? YOU DON?T KNOW WHAT IT?S LIKE TO LOSE EVERYTHING!?
Now Remas was in a merciless rage, and he was going to destroy everything. He lunged for Noir, flapping his wings furiously as he slung his sword and sent a black shock wave flying at Noir, flailing wildly through the air. But, this time, Noir was ready. He caught the beam and threw it aside.
?Blind rage isn?t enough, it will only quicken your death!? he yelled, grabbing Remas?s face, ?Die!?
Noir fired a ray, straight through Remas?s head, sending Remas into the sand once again. Remas flailed around, yelping in pain and holding his hand over the left side of his face. When he moved his hand, the image was horrific. The left side of his face had pieces of it torn of and blood was streaming down and onto his shoulder.
?YOU BASTARD! I?m going to kill you!?



Damn... I feel like shit...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Ooo.. great job!!

Blood and Gorge!! Love it!! pek


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

great... thanks sis!


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeaah no problem..
Anytime bro.. pek


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm finally back on track


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG MORE ANGELS
Shibo: People call me evil...^._.^


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

...... ok o_O


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 23, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm finally back on track



That's great to hear! pek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 23, 2008)

Shibo: I'm back in my bikini!!
Sasuke: haaaaaah...
Shibo:  you know...the only reson I'm wearing this is so that I can go swiming and not trying to get a new boyfriend, right?*tying to push Sasuke away*
Sasuke: It's my birthday...gimmie gimmie...*trying to grope Shibo*
Shibo: YOU WANT MY DEAD BOYFRIEND TO KICK YOU IN YOUR BALLS WHEN HE COMES BACK, HUH?!
Sasuke: *shakes head* nooooo...I want kids in the future...
Shibo: Precisely...


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I'm back in my bikini!!
> Sasuke: haaaaaah...
> Shibo:  you know...the only reson I'm wearing this is so that I can go swiming and not trying to get a new boyfriend, right?*tying to push Sasuke away*
> Sasuke: It's my birthday...gimmie gimmie...*trying to grope Shibo*
> ...



Uhh...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 23, 2008)

Guess who's b-day's today?D:
Sasuke: I won't kill you if you guess right...
Shibo:
Sasuke: I WANT MORE COVERAGE!!!
Shibo: I want to kick ass more ^._.^


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 23, 2008)

................. ok.... sasuke.. you must have gotten brain damage one of the times i... kicked that place to see you be in pain....... You don't have balls anymore! i kind of... killed them...

WHOOO!!! FALLEN ANGEL!! He is my friend! I DEAM MYSELF THE FALLEN ANGELS FRIEND!! MUAHAHAH!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i saw the funniest vid ever, it had a part where the there were 'akatsuki tryouts' and it showed Deidara. This is it..
pein: NEXT!
*Deidara comes in*
Pein: Well?
deidara: I am a freak of nature in two ways. One is that i have mouths on my hands that tell me to burn everything in sight. *holds up right hand*
Handmouth: BURN BURN BURN!!! What are you standing around for?? BURN IT ALLL!!!! MUAHAHAHA!!!!!!
Pein: .... ok... what's the second thing?
deidara: The second thing is..... *scary music* ........ I'm a guy..
pein: *WTF face* OK OK!! You're in!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 23, 2008)

Shibo: Thank you for saving me the extra effort, friend* still in bikini*
Sasuke: MUST SEE!!!*runs after Shibo*
Shibo: GAH!!RAPIST!! RAPISSST!!!
Oro: NO ONE SHALL HURT SHIBO-CHAN!!*summons Manda from the dead*
Manda: I hate you...
Oro: Remeber Shibo-chan? Think of this for her...so CRUSH HIM!!! *points at Sasuke*
Manda: The sqirtett?! But*looks at Sasuke*...HE'S THE ONE WHO CAUSED ME TO DIE! COME HERE, RUNT!!
Sasuke: CRAPCRAPCRAPCRAPCRAP!!!*runs off w/ Manda right behind*
Oro: No one shall threaten Shibo-cha- *looks at Shibo* guhgah guh...
Shibo:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 23, 2008)

oro... shes your daughter!!!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 23, 2008)

neice... I thought conaico meant uncle?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 24, 2008)

WhoawhoaWHOA!! That was the...original idea for my fanfic WHICH NO ONE READS ANYMORE!!!:wcry *ever since Clara-chan was banned*
Oro: Shibo-chan isn't in her bikini anymore...
Shibo: That's becaise I'm too sexy for one 
Oro: Yes you are...
Shibo: And...THAT'S WHY I'M IN A ONE PIECE!! 
Oro: You're just too hot for any bathing suit *ahemahem*
Shibo: But...but...*gets tears in eyes*
Oro: Do you want some guy trying to ask you ou-
Fanboys *from otogakure*: SHIBO-CHAN!!
Shibo: Crap...GOTTA RUN!!*summons vulture; flys away*
I don't like bathing suits... people make too much of an effort to look hot, when looks are only skin deep...
Oro: When you speek like this, it means that you're envious of your sub-counsious...
Yep...but of couse, I don't have much friends. Either that, or they aren't popular enough to hook me up with someone 
Oro:


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Whut???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 25, 2008)

Twas on topic

I'm the head of a slightly popular fc...it's in mah siggy...

And, I'm a member of icanhavecheezburger.com , my name is Shibo_Uirusu


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

??????? franky... chappy?? Please?? THAT WEBSITE IS HAUNTING ME!! MAKE ME HAPPIER!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

... meybe later... I've been busy all week and I'm tired


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

-.- go to fuckin band camp for a week when it's 96 outside, humidity almost 50% and carry a fifty pound instrument on your left shoulder for six hours a day, in that weather.
then only get one days worth of rest, go to Capital university for volleyball camp for four days and then tell me 'I'm tired'. Excuse my language here but.... YOU ARE SUCH A WIMP!!!!! OW!!! DAMN SHOULDER!!! OOOOWWWW!!!!!!! knees..... ow...


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> -.- go to fuckin band camp for a week when it's 96 outside, humidity almost 50% and carry a fifty pound instrument on your left shoulder for six hours a day, in that weather.
> then only get one days worth of rest, go to Capital university for volleyball camp for four days and then tell me 'I'm tired'. Excuse my language here but.... YOU ARE SUCH A WIMP!!!!! OW!!! DAMN SHOULDER!!! OOOOWWWW!!!!!!! knees..... ow...



I never even said why I was busy...
Ever consider that?
And what makes you think that being rude is going to make me write a chapter?
If you have the time to insult someone, than you should go get a life.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry! Im in a bad mood!!  ill just go over in my little emo corner..... *sits in dark corner with razor blade*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> I never even said why I was busy...
> Ever consider that?
> And what makes you think that being rude is going to make me write a chapter?
> If you have the time to insult someone, than you should go get a life.



Oooo..Shit, Bro's mad..



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> im sorry! Im in a bad mood!!  ill just go over in my little emo corner..... *sits in dark corner with razor blade*



*smacks claire and takes razorblade*
Not gonna let my sis do that STUPID shit..
Get in a better mood..


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> im sorry! Im in a bad mood!!  ill just go over in my little emo corner..... *sits in dark corner with razor blade*


You do that


sophie-surenei said:


> Oooo..Shit, Bro's mad..


Gee, Thx for noticing
btw... nice new set...
Meybe I write later...
btw, fyi, I just helped my sister carry a fridge downstairs... a big fridge... that leaked...
We've been remodeling our house and I've been having to carry all the heavy shit down our stairs...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

.... im sorry franky....

*pulls out other razor blade* hmmhmhmhmmmm...


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

...don't have to go THAT far


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmm.. Nock it off claire or i will remove you from my e-family.

Franky: Damn that sucks..
Take your time bro..


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I'm going to try to sleep a little... cya


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

sophie mean.... wahhh.... *sulk*


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Franky said:


> Well, I'm going to try to sleep a little... cya



Alright lil bro!! Talk to you later!! 



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> sophie mean.... wahhh.... *sulk*



Well you need to stop.
Okay? For me??


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

*Still sulk* ok....


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *Still sulk* ok....



Alright.. thanks


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

You people confuse me sometimes...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

oh well sorry if we confuse you... im a little confused right now but that means that everything in the world with me is alright and in line.


----------



## Franky (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm sorry, there will be no chappy today... because we were carrying a bookshelf up to my sister's room and it fell over and my right hand got crushed between the shelf and the rail... it fucking hurts...


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 25, 2008)

It's alright.. I can wait another day..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwww!!!!! Poor franky!!! *hands franky ice and bottle of pills*
inner: Wtf??? Pills???
what?? I want him to get better!
inner: THOSE ARENT THE RIGHT THING TO DO!!
ITS ONLY IBEPROPHEN!!! OR HOWEVER YOU SPELL IT!! damn i can't spell today!


----------



## Franky (Jul 26, 2008)

My hand isn't as numb as it was!!!
MeYbe I wrrTe AnntheR Chhppy 2NiGhT!
WEEEEEEEEEE~~~!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

.......... ok..... if its... never mind.... did you take penicilln or something?? god! numb?? No righting til your hand is fine!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 26, 2008)

oh ok... it's still numb


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

can you type okish with it? If so.... take ice... wrap it around your hand... your story is cool so i likes chappies...


----------



## Franky (Jul 26, 2008)

My cousins are almost here anyway, I wouldn't be able to finish the chappy in time


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 26, 2008)

aww.. that sucky...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 26, 2008)

Save it in a document, then...that's what I do when i can't finish something


----------



## Franky (Jul 26, 2008)

Their gone... I'll type later...
also, my hand is totally un-numbed now


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

is it un-numbed and not in pain?


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

I typed part of the chappy, but ended up chatting with Mikoto... and then falling asleep


----------



## S?phi? (Jul 27, 2008)

That's alright, finish when you can..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

franky.... you fell asleep?? WHILE Chatting or right after??


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

after... I love Mikoto...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

......... i get it...  i know you do... you talked to her about it on NH...


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

.........
^^


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

|3 

*Spoiler*: __ 



i kind of logged on when you two just finished talkin on chatbox...


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

do you have msn?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

email or that chat thingy?


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

i guess...
...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

... i have email...


----------



## Franky (Jul 27, 2008)

... okey nvm


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 28, 2008)

*singing Bring me to Life by Evanescence* I ave to start cleaning my room again...but I"m in my PJ's...and it's starting to creep up to the 80's in my AC-less house...

Oh, and in...2 months and...I believe 29 days until Oro-kun's/ my cousin's b-day...my cousin will be freaking 18...wahhhhhh...*looks at news* FIYA!!!

Oh, and I'm planning to move my bed today to the other side of my room  If I can, that is...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

....... shibo.... this isn't reallly a journal... you're moving your bed... that's.. great..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm waiting for chappys, tis all ._. I'm bored, tis all...don't blame meh D: don't make meh cry...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



why do you say 'tis all'? it's like- oh my god... Orochimaru's oldness has affected you!!! DAMN YOU 200 YEAR OLD SNAKE MAN!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shibo: ...HOW OLD IS HE?!
But...I like saying 'tis all'...it's, like, built into my vocab along with 'un'...*wahhhhh*
Shibo: Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh....


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ooohhh.. ok.




franky!! Chappy??


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 28, 2008)

My cat went after my jugular today  

More chappys, Franky? Or tomorow? Or whenever comes best for you?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 28, 2008)

you have a pleasent cat shibo....

is franky hand better? I wish i knew what it was like for my hand to be numb...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 28, 2008)

He said it was better earlier...


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2008)

whut??????


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 29, 2008)

FRANKY!!!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2008)

Clara's online... been awhile


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 29, 2008)

she is? cooolll.... she's going to take the one piece place.... beware.


----------



## Franky (Jul 29, 2008)

Not while I'm here she won't


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 30, 2008)

hehehe...
chappy?


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2008)

sigh...
Me forgot about this fanfic


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 31, 2008)

You start to talk like meh :3


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 31, 2008)

Franky!! You're not suppose to forget!!


----------



## Franky (Jul 31, 2008)

why not?
I've been making a videogame at the guildhall program


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 1, 2008)

So?? You can still make chapters!! And it's just gettin to a good point too!! Come on franky!! Make more chapters!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2008)

...
Never miss a note
I'll write musically tonight
the rythem uncanny
the beat non-stop
tonight a chapter I will write
beautifully with this playlist
called my mind
...
"Musical Writing"
...
By me
...
Just doing this cause I feel poetic


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 1, 2008)

-.- what the hell kind of new one piece episode came out now?


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2008)

new chapter in One Piece actually


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 1, 2008)

Franky, chapter. NOW. 
I've seen no chapter. 

that's right.... [size=+4]I'M BACK!!!!![/size]


----------



## Franky (Aug 1, 2008)

AND WE'RE ALL FUCKING SCREWED!
Beautifully,
Musically,
This dance we call life,
Is soon to end,
Cause Clara's back,
AND WE'RE ALL GONNA FUCKING DIE!

you can use that if you want... I'm bored right now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

-.- franky... shut up and type... if you can chat on here... you can make the god damn chapter. So move your ass and TYPE THE DAMN THING!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

Why do you always tend to think that these sour notes of yours are gonna make me write?
Plus, something happened last night that I don't want to talk about...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

oh well i'm sorry if im in a sour mood. -.-

something happened last night? from that tone... something not to be forgetting about.


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh well i'm sorry if im in a sour mood. -.-
> 
> something happened last night? from that tone... something not to be forgetting about.



Crushed
Torn
Pierced
My heart burn less
as I throw it to the flames
and forget my past
the ones I love
always turn on me
and I must begin anew
once again...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

-.- i take it someone broke up with you? a certain someone that i know..


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

...
...
...
...
y-yes...
T-T
but we are still friends...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

aww! poor franky!!! at least you're friends...


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm gonna PM you what I said to her


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

ouch... must have really gotten you.. that's really emotion man... god damn..you must have really put your mind into that.. It's a good thing that you guys are friends though, or else i would have had to have a... big talk with claire...

i'm sorry but this is natural instinct taking over....
those words could be published as a poem. It's a good examply of emotion in words.
*hits self* I just couldn't help it...


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

Madness consuming
insanity overtaking
pain engulfing
darkness looming
my time to die
is near
I feel it approaching
cya
this song as a sudden end
but this knife said stop
I'm bleeding now
can't feel anymore
...
night
heh he-...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 2, 2008)

-.- god that is so emo... that's why i like it. franky, you are a poetry type of person.


----------



## Franky (Aug 2, 2008)

well
news is here
good news
I hope your happy
my heart burns once more
beating musically
rythmatically
I'm not sad any more
I know what to do
now it's time
to pick up this fallen string of notes
place them on paper
and begin this song
truly anew


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

oh.. good news? Did someone get back together with someone? or did someone hook up with someone?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 3, 2008)

um... i don't know what's going on... but... i guess.. franky is having trouble?
so... i won't say anything except hope you recover....


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

recover?
hah hah!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

you don't have to laugh at her... -_-
you know we're friends right franky?


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

yessshhhh~~~
u ish in mai buddai list!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

yea yea... i know We're friends..
i kind of meant lgh and i are friends as well.. and in real life.


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

oh k...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

.... i guess someone is in a good mood..


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

It's Musical!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

sure... whatever...


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sure... whatever...



...whut?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

nothin *yawn* tired...

*instinct saying* Chappy?


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

meybe~~~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah..!  *falls over* o..ww... *yawn*


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

kk, if you sleep I'll write it some other time
night


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

Holy mothah' fucking shit!
I just gotta idea!
Chappy time!


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol I'm back bitches!

~~~Chapter 26: Father?s Friend

*Spoiler*: __ 



Remas flew towards Noir, a stream of blood falling behind him. His face was tense with rage, but it seemed to be relaxing slowly? until he went unconscious and fell from blood loss.
?You were noble? until your evil desires corrupted your mind?? Noir muttered in sadness, ?I will destroy your remains??
A red beam annihilated the remnants of Remas, sending his body to total obliteration. Noir held his head down and walked away, almost regretting the death of his old friend.

Geraunt swerved through the sky at Naruto, flying back forth to confuse him. Once he was close, he flipped over Naruto and shoved a fireball into the back of his head, leaving a dark circle on the back of his neck. Naruto quickly spun around, only to be greeted by a swift uppercut to his face.
?Shitty Hokage!? screamed Geraunt, ?You?re no leader, just a worthless ninja!?
?Oh is he, Geraunt!?? yelled someone from behind Geraunt.
Suddenly a man with long arms and a flame decorated martial arts uniform flew out of the sand and grabbed Geraunt by the wrists. The man jumped into the air and put his feet against the bottom of Geraunt?s, turning them into a circle, before spinning downwards.
Just before hitting the sand, the man let his feet go and flipped Geraunt over his head, slamming him into the sand. He then lifted himself with his hands and spun in the air before crashing down onto Geraunt.
?Who are you?? asked Naruto as the man flipped onto his feet.
?Oh? I am a friend of your dad!? he answered, cracking his knuckles.
?My? dad??
?Yup, the fourth hokage,? he said chuckling lightly, ?oh yeah, I?m Rembrant, the long arm fighter!?
?Rembrant??
?Well? leave this too me! You have to get to hell and find out what idiot truly is leading this battle!?
?Wait? it isn?t Geraunt??
?Nope, this fool is too stupid for something like this! Take a group of friends and find hell!?
?What about you?!?
?Me? Ha! I?m one of the greatest shinobi your village has ever spit out! I?ll be fine! Go!?
So with that, Naruto nodded and ran back to the village, along with the rest of his friend that were still there.

?So? Geraunt, it?s just you and me??
?Yes? and I?ll beat you again, old man!?
?I may be old but hey, I?m still the best ninja you?ll ever meet!?
The dust flew around as Rembrant smiled mockingly and Geraunt snarled menacingly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

rembrant? That sounds like that one artists name...

YEAH!! CHAPPY!! AHH!! HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!! HAPPY DANCE!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 3, 2008)

great chappy!!! pek


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

and now me feels like writing!
In the past... I used all my writing urges on poems


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

oh... that's why....


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

yup
who wants more one piece chappy too?


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 3, 2008)

I DO!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

ME!! MEMEME!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gets too it momentarily!
bad spelling!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 3, 2008)

Can't wait!! pek


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

it has been posted!


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 4, 2008)

*runs to go read it*


----------



## Franky (Aug 4, 2008)

No pants!


----------



## Franky (Aug 4, 2008)

My nephew is in my lap right now... he is so cute...
Meybe...
one day he shall be as smexy as I!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

-.- franky.... *shakes head* never mind... you'll never learn.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

@chappy: Ahhh!!!! Sweetness!! TO HELL TO VISIT MY UNCLE!!!

@.... stuff: Hmmmm... it seems clara and franky are having a love chat. -.- stop it.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 4, 2008)

*has arms in slings* damn bad sunburn...it got my back and shoulders, too... AND i got stung THREE times by jellyfish on my arms, too...ain't life grand?

Wuv the chappy it's like comfort to read chappys...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

wow shibo... jellyfish? Wouldn't you go to the hospital for that?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 4, 2008)

they were clear ones...they aren't poisonous up where i live anyways...and i don't need medical attention...guess which state of the east coast of the US i live in...nao...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

ok.. glad youre.... not poisened


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh, Franky...if you ever need help for a fun ny scenen, you might want to see this vid:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my god shibo you find the most weirdest things ever!! HHAHAHHAAA!!! THAT IS SO FUNNY! in the end.. VOLDEMORT WINS!! HAHAA!! SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 4, 2008)

Shibo... that was hilarious
But I think I'm coing down with some kind of disease, so... yeah... no chappies till I get better


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

DISESE?!? WHAT?!?! NOOO!! DAMN CELLS!!! WORK FASTER!! HEAL!! HEAL!!!! 
inner: SHUT UP!!
I LIKE READING HIS CHAPPIES!!
inner: IF YOU KEEP YELLING AT HIM HE WON'T GET BETTER!!
WELL WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO!! HUNT HIM DOWN AND INJECT HIM WITH MEDICENE?!
inner: ...........
I WAS JOKING YOU MORON!!
inner: That's be a good idea though...
I'M NOT A PEDAFILE!!
inner: OH SHUT UP!!
YOU SHUT UP!!

ga: They are fighting... so i think i'm safe to say this.. they won't stop fighting til they fall asleep so don't expect anything but yelling from them, it's in their na-
inner and clara: GAARA!! *pounch on gaara*
ga: AHH!!! *collapses under inner and clara*
clara: inner... you are in my mind.. 
inner: YOU CAN'T THROW ME OUT OF THIS!!
clara:  *inner disappears* ^^ Gaara!
ga: @.@ ehhh...


----------



## Franky (Aug 4, 2008)

lol?
I feel like shit...
of course, I never really get sick, so when I do, it hits me hard...
I have arm cramps and leg cramps!
and my eyes are blurry


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

arm cramps and leg cramps?? wtf?? Never heard of that before.. eyes are blurry.. then.. SLEEP DAMMIT!!! that always helps.
inner: Of course it does..
I THOUGHT I KILLED YOU!!
inner: Keep your voice down!!
asshole...
inner:  
anyway... stay off your feet, water, food, ice you arms and legs and sleep. ^^ Trust me... my aunt is a nurse.. and she doesn't shut up about it either... -_-


----------



## Franky (Aug 4, 2008)

lol.I've been sleeping all day so...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

hmm.. well then i dunno... get well real soon franky! ^^,


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 5, 2008)

My grandmother was a nurse!
Shibo: I'm a doctor! So...just think of other things, and the pain will go away...talk to a friend, or an enimy, so you can spred it to them 

I feel your pain...yesterday was the same with meh D: I was swimming the day before, and my jellyfish stings were evil...now I have mosquito bites...but, I got the latest shonen jump yesterday and several other bo- that's what you should do! read a boo- oh, wait, your eyes are blurry...ask for an autiobook, they're fun to listen to and fall asleep to  Me's hope you get better, though oh, and can me call you dad?


----------



## Franky (Aug 5, 2008)

I wasn't sickI I just hadn't slept in like 48 hours

btw, check teh spoiler in my siggy/ there's somethin' there for you all
(first image in teh spoiler)


----------



## Franky (Aug 5, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> My grandmother was a nurse!
> Shibo: I'm a doctor! So...just think of other things, and the pain will go away...talk to a friend, or an enimy, so you can spred it to them
> 
> I feel your pain...yesterday was the same with meh D: I was swimming the day before, and my jellyfish stings were evil...now I have mosquito bites...but, I got the latest shonen jump yesterday and several other bo- that's what you should do! read a boo- oh, wait, your eyes are blurry...ask for an autiobook, they're fun to listen to and fall asleep to  Me's hope you get better, though oh, and can me call you dad?



uhhh...
me and Claire sorta broke up... for now
but you can be e-sis


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 5, 2008)

oh, you're so nice! haha! HAHA! haha! yeah! fuck you too franky!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

-- franky... you can go fuck yourself.. of course that pic is freaking hilarious.. that dude looks somewhat fimiliar... from a manga i read for a little while.. um.. Gantz... i think..


----------



## Phoenix-Crimson-Flower17 (Aug 5, 2008)

*I read all the way, your chappys are cool Franky. GET SOME SLEEP TONIGHT!!!  

Inner: .....

Me: What?

Inner: I killed Sasuke.

Me: O-O YOU FUCKING BITCH! *jumps on inner stabing her* 

Btw, clarie. If he REALLY hurts you just tell me. *looks at franky*
I got a gift for him.... *katana glows blue**


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

~~Hinata~~ said:


> *I read all the way, your chappys are cool Franky. GET SOME SLEEP TONIGHT!!!
> 
> Inner: .....
> 
> ...



You seem to be implying that Claire is a boy
That, madamoiselle, would make me gay
Fore I am a smexy man
and Claire is a sexy lady
Nuff' said


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

..... idk what in the world is going on... but.. yeah... sasuke is dead... celebrate.... *yawn* Eh, not in the mood... who wants to.. never mind.. *yawn* Damn...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

Shibo: Sasuke tis dead? *just finished dyeing hair to long and black*
Chiisaimaru: Wha-?  wahhhhhhh wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Shibo: Rejoice!
Chi: What did he ever do to YOU?!
Shibo: Uhhh....you're not old enough to know that!^>-.->^ -.-
Chi: *goes pale* What really happened...?
Shibo: It was before everything went chaotic...let's just say...I almost had a kid 
Chi: *goes even more pale* W-what...? W-why...?
Shibo: He always wanted to bring back his clan...and I didn't know revival jutsu...AND, I was sedated...
Chi: What the hell...?


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

he isn't dead!!!
I wish he was though


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

I always do...the series would be better without him


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

latest chappy in manga and hachibi ftw


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't mean to sound n00bish, but I forgot: what does 'ftw' mean again?


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

for the win
like this is ftw


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

Ohhhh yeah... I forgotz...
Shibo: you barely even knew...
I LOOKED IT UP ON URBANDICTIONARY!!
Shibo: And some disturbing things, too...
...


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

I'ma rewatch TTGL


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 6, 2008)

KK...me go to sleepz..see ya's tomor-wait, no...friday, i think


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

i have no idea what the hell franky is talking about...
i cheer for the hachibi host.. but i don't really like him so i hope they kill each other.


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah, that's basically what most people hope clara


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 6, 2008)

well then crap... i like being different.. oh well.. less people agianst me then.


----------



## Franky (Aug 6, 2008)

Tengan. Toppa. Gurren. Lagann. Is. GAR.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2008)

-.- that's... great..


----------



## Franky (Aug 7, 2008)

you don't believe in teh GAR?
tat's it
No chappy till I finish rewatching it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2008)

i don't know what you're talking about franky.. -.-


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

-.- sorry... i'm goin to a fair.. and... sorry..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 8, 2008)

My internetz is crappy...sry

Me starting to draw little fan manga


----------



## Franky (Aug 8, 2008)

What ever
btw, about the pm you both received
may I use your characters?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

yes franky, you can use them. ppllleeeaassee make rutsu darker and MORE BLOODY!!! *crazy*


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2008)

I will make her go mad
I will use all the despair and hate in me right now...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ yeah!! DEATH!! YEAH!! *starts dancing* Blood and gore! DEATH! MUAHAHHAA!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2008)

explosions!
Death!
Blood!
Ninja Robots!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 9, 2008)

O.o wtf?
um... franky... are you still typing this ff?


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> O.o wtf?
> um... franky... are you still typing this ff?



I will be, just not right now


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 9, 2008)

O.o what???


----------



## Franky (Aug 9, 2008)

lol, *BLACKMAIL*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL *BORED* 

About PM: MAKE SHIBO PURE EVILZ and make her give the finger to peoplez, too...lol


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 10, 2008)

hahaa! Go shibo!! yeah... make shibo flip peeps off!! that'll be hilarious!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

-.- shibo giving the finger to people.. interesting... make it so franky.. make it so.


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

And make it so I shall


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

good! ^^
what're going to name it?

and when are you typin up the next CHAPTER?!


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> good! ^^
> what're going to name it?
> 
> and when are you typin up the next CHAPTER?!



give meh a break!
I just typed the third chappy of mai new fanfic
and the title isssss:
Pieces of the Past


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

ok.... 
and i've been givin you a break. -.- gez..


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ok....
> and i've been givin you a break. -.- gez..



Thanks for teh break, but I might be writing more and more of mai new fanfic soooo


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

i know.. -.-
please at least FINISH this one!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

Meybe~~~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

what?!?! MAYBE?!


----------



## Franky (Aug 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> what?!?! MAYBE?!





you is mad now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

-_- bastard...


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

hai hai
I'm gonna delay the next chappy bacause I'm apparently a bastard


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 11, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!



Well, according to Clara, I'm a bastard


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

>.> NO CALLY ANYONE ANYTHING LIKE THAT ANYMAOR!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

-_- oh my GOD!!!! STOP DOING THAT!! GOD DAMMIT!!!!
I WAS A BIT PISSED!! I CUSS AND CALL PEOPLE NAMES WHEN I'M PISSED!!
oh.. i know what it is... 
writers block!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_- oh my GOD!!!! STOP DOING THAT!! GOD DAMMIT!!!!
> I WAS A BIT PISSED!! I CUSS AND CALL PEOPLE NAMES WHEN I'M PISSED!!
> oh.. i know what it is...
> writers block!!



I would like to inform you that I have several chapters done


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

omg really? You're smart like me


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

why don't you post them? -_-


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> omg really? You're smart like me


Thanks


claraofthesand said:


> why don't you post them? -_-


I was about to until I suddenly became a bastard


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

ok, in all honesty, I am just to stubborn to admit that I have writers block again


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

AHA!! I KNEW IT!!! YOU HAVE A WRITERS BLOCK!! MUAHAHAA!!
i should be in the fbi...
inner: You should be in jail.
shut up...
inner: YOU KILLED TWENTY THR-
SHUT UP!! *stabs inner* .......... whoops....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

Shibo: I feel like crap...-_-
That's because it's you time of the mo-
Shibo: SHUT THE HELL UP!
Hmmmmm...tellconaico, or no tell conaico??
ShiboK, OK, I'm sorry...
Good Shibo-chan 
Shibo: OK, now like that


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> AHA!! I KNEW IT!!! YOU HAVE A WRITERS BLOCK!! MUAHAHAA!!
> i should be in the fbi...
> inner: You should be in jail.
> shut up...
> ...





Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I feel like crap...-_-
> That's because it's you time of the mo-
> Shibo: SHUT THE HELL UP!
> Hmmmmm...tellconaico, or no tell conaico??
> ...



The suspense is pissing meh off
complete all of these sentences
TELL MEH!!!
inner: well at least their not-
WTf, when did I get an inner?!
inner: when you fapped to hard
Quite


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

We got hail the size of ping pong balls...


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> We got hail the size of ping pong balls...



Inner: that was meh! I got god's cell phone
Shut-up you dumb-shit
Ineer: you bastard
you're the bastard
Inner: no you!
You!
Inner: You!
You!
Inner: damnit!
go fuck yourself
Inner: Gladly


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 11, 2008)

Shibo: Yo...*took medicine*
SHE'S HAPPY!!!
Shibo: Don't fight with your inner self, bro...
Yeah...thay can try to stangle you in your sleep if you piss them off...
Shibo: THAT WAS SASUKE THAT TRIED TO STRANGLE YOU!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

... wt...f.... wtf happened here??
franky!! START THINKING AND TYOE THE STORY!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ... wt...f.... wtf happened here??
> franky!! START THINKING AND TYOE THE STORY!!!



I was about to
when mai friend left about five minutes ago
but then mai phone rang
and I found out that mai other friend is coming over
and he'll be here momentarily
so sorry
no chappy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

.........what's with teh mai????

and COME ON!! DAMMIT!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> .........what's with teh mai????
> 
> and COME ON!! DAMMIT!!



c'mon, he'll only be here for the next 24 hours


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

-.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## Franky (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.- -.-


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 12, 2008)

Dsmn, you're much more social than me...


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Dsmn, you're much more social than me...



Oi, shibo, I've been wondering, why havn't you checked out my new fanfic yet? I meen, your character is in it... Just wondering


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 12, 2008)

Wait...which one? I only go to my CP, so I'm limited to the ones I've posted in...


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Wait...which one? I only go to my CP, so I'm limited to the ones I've posted in...



The link is mai signature
Title:
Pieces of the Past


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 12, 2008)

Found and replied to it;D


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2008)

Yosh!
And now chapter 5 is in


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 12, 2008)

where is chappy for this ff franky? -_-


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> where is chappy for this ff franky? -_-



*writers block*
*whistling*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 13, 2008)

-_- come on franky... don't get even more stupid on us... we're all waiting...


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> -_- come on franky... don't get even more stupid on us... we're all waiting...



oh, so now I'm stupid?
well guess what, I'm apparently too stupid to write a chapter

you people should stop calling me names and then maybe I'd give you what you want


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

-.- franky... you're just covering up your writers block....


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- franky... you're just covering up your writers block....



yeah pretty much


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

Ho ho, did you really think I had writers block? I'm just lazy!

OI OI! HERE IT IS!

~~~Chapter 27: Long Arms Rembrant

*Spoiler*: __ 



The too rivals charged in at each other, each ready to strike. Rembrant seemed to be faster. His arm slung around and grabbed Geraunt?s head before slinging him into the sand.
?Here it is,? started Rembrant, ?the Buzz saw!?
Rembrant grabbed both of Geraunt?s ankles and began to spin in mid air, slamming Geraunt into the ground over and over again. But Geraunt wasn?t one to be taken lightly. Eventually, he reached up with his demon arm; the demon arm is his left hand, it seems like its armored and is colored a dark red.
?Your arms maybe a strength, but in my eyes, there also a weakness!?
Geraunt grabbed Rembrant?s left arm and threw him to the side. Geraunt then jumped up and opened his mouth wide. A shower of green fire spewed from him and onto Rembrant, and it didn?t let up until Geraunt closed his mouth and wiped his face.
?Demon Breath!?
After that, Geraunt?s demonic arm split into sections, stretching out towards Rembrant. Rembrant was just getting up when Geraunt?s claws dug into his back.
Geraunt?s arm retracted as he threw Rembrant into the air.
?Here it goes! Bloody Nails!?
Geraunt swung his arm around wildly, sending black shockwaves at Rembrant. Blood dripped from Rembrant?s body as he fell into the sand. Geraunt stood over him, ready to kill. But, in that last instant, Rembrant smirked.
?I?m not dead? in fact, we?re only getting started!?
Rembrant pushed off from the sand using his hands and slammed his feat into Geraunt?s gut. But he wasn?t through. He spun himself using his hands once again and began to push into Geraunt like a drill.
Geraunt coughed up blood as he was flung back into the sand. Geraunt, though, was a strong demon. He easily stood back up and spit blood into the ground.
?Heh, we both seem to have gotten stronger,? remarked Geraunt as he stretched his neck.
?Yeah??
Once again, Geraunt?s arm extended at Rembrant. But this time, Rembrant jumped onto it, pushing it into the sand. As Geraunt struggled to pull his arm free, Rembrant jumped towards him and began to spin in the air.
?Windmill!? yelled Rembrant, putting his arms out as he spun.
He began to hit Geraunt over and over again, grinding him into the sand. But once again, Geraunt stood up.
?That?s not gonna work.?
?Huh, I thought it might.?
?Well then, would you like to get serious then??


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

huh.. would ya look at that... the rare chapter....

good that it's bloody... not kissy.. XP Blah!


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> huh.. would ya look at that... the rare chapter....
> 
> good that it's bloody... not kissy.. XP Blah!



heh, seems like the chapter from Pieces of the Past and this FF are in diffrent worlds... Although the ones that from that one are longer


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

seems like it... cause right now... you can't think of anything for this ff.


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> seems like it... cause right now... you can't think of anything for this ff.



in all honesty, it's just this current fight
I've already planned a lot of the crap after this fight


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

Happens alot here on MY FF, WHICH YOU NO READ, FRANKY-KUN
jozirs
You started reading, then you looked like you were dead...


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Happens alot here on MY FF, WHICH YOU NO READ, FRANKY-KUN
> jozirs
> You started reading, then you looked like you were dead...




I have other business. I'm sorry, but I can barely keep up with my own FF's on my schedule.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

you mean you can barely think for your ff's.... --. 
you sleep all day..


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> you mean you can barely think for your ff's.... --.
> you sleep all day..



no matter what it is, it is still a schedule...

...shut-up...

And i can think plenty for my FF's! You try coming up with fresh ideas after writing two other stories preluding this one. I've writting about 90 something pages with font 12 on word doc with all three of the stories in this series. You seem to forget that this is a third in a series.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

Poor, Poor Shibo is over 100 pgs. at 12 font...and I'm not writing cause the only person who's  reading it isn't that far... and, for the other two, I have plent of ideas, I just need to type them...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

-.- franky.... i can do that so easily.... i just get a little bored after a while.. then i watch 300, and i type like twenty more chapters.. that's how i roll


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Poor, Poor Shibo is over 100 pgs. at 12 font...and I'm not writing cause the only person who's  reading it isn't that far... and, for the other two, I have plent of ideas, I just need to type them...





claraofthesand said:


> -.- franky.... i can do that so easily.... i just get a little bored after a while.. then i watch 300, and i type like twenty more chapters.. that's how i roll



well now I feel horrible
damn my uncanny desire to be the best!
damn... I thought i was ahead...
No way am I falling behind! it's time to go into full speed mode!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

I watch Spirited Away


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

shibo.... that was so off topic... but i love that movie so i don't care!!! It's so cute! 

HA!! HAHA!! Franky is behind!! i think im almost there, just have to read faster to get to the end!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

Spirited Away helps we with writing chappys, especially when chihiro and Koanashi go on the Train to Swamp Bottom..the song has helped me with sad parts...in fact, ever read sad parts, put that song on.


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I watch Spirited Away





claraofthesand said:


> shibo.... that was so off topic... but i love that movie so i don't care!!! It's so cute!
> 
> HA!! HAHA!! Franky is behind!! i think im almost there, just have to read faster to get to the end!



screw it

I don't have any ideas left
Maybe I'm not as creative as I thought I was...
I'm going to sleep


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 14, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Watch any Miyazaki movie, it should encourage you! Princess Mononoke! Watch that!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

franky!! WAKE UP!! just watch IT and then you'll be ok.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 14, 2008)

ok, ignoring the talking....
franky, that chapter was ok after who knows how long you had... according to.. you and clara.. a writers block. -.- you don't like to think do you?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

i don't think he does...


----------



## Franky (Aug 14, 2008)

Nope...
A genius in all the top classes who hates thinking, that's me
the only reason that I can't think of anything is because I'm trying to stay within the realm of the originaly Naruto.


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

well I thought of something, but I was out all day today and I tired, so I'll try to write it tommorow


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

DOWN TO HELL WE GO!!! HEHEEEHAHAHHHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAAAAH!!!!!
THIS TIME, IT'S BLOOD RED! SO BE HAPPY CLARA!

~~~Chapter 28: Accompany me to Hell!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Geraunt and Rembrant charged at each other, this time with a murderous intent in their eyes. This was no longer a battle of wit, only a battle of speed and stamina. The two shinobi were barely visible as they clashed in the sand and in the air.
The two fighters were breathing hard when they came to a halt in the sand.
“So, is that all you’ve got, you old man!?”
“Ya know what, it isn’t!”
Rembrant took a deep breath and leaned back. Then he suddenly flew forward, black smoke bellowing from his mouth, making visibility zero.
“It doesn’t matter you fool, I can sense your chakra!”
“Not in this smoke you can’t.”
He was right; everywhere you looked, there were clouds filled with Rembrant’s chakra, making it impossible to find him. Suddenly, Rembrant’s fists began to fly in towards Geraunt from everywhere. At first, Geraunt easily dodged, until one punch caught him off guard, hitting him clean in the face.
Once the first hit had been scored, thousands more came soon after. Geraunt was literally flailing in the air from the impacts.
“Enough!” he yelled as he grabbed Rembrant’s arm and pulled.
Geraunt pulled him in out of the smoke and wrapped his demonic arm around him. Suddenly, the junctions in the arm split again and small orbs fell out. Geraunt’s arm then pulled out quickly before all the orbs exploded.
As Rembrant tried to stand, Geraunt came at him with a sword that gave off a small shadowy aura. Geraunt went into a frenzy of slicing and dicing Rembrant, sending blood everywhere.
Suddenly, Rembrant curled into a ball and rolled behind Geraunt.
“What the hell?”
Rembrant popped up with a confident smirk on his face. He grabbed Geraunt by the side and flipped him around before hugging him and opening his mouth as wide as possible.
“WATER STYLE: ICE LANCE!” he yelled.
In an instant, a large spike of ice had shot out of Rembrant’s mouth and stabbed straight through Geraunt’s head, piercing his left eye.
Rembrant jumped back and the lance retracted. He stared at Geraunt with surprise as he stumbled over himself in the sand.
“N-no… I w-won’t lose to y-you anymore… you b-bastard…”
With that, Geraunt’s blood covered body fell to the ground, no longer among the living.
“You didn’t have to go back to hell… all that time ago, you had to leave us, and now this is your fate, old friend.”

Asears had transported everyone back to Konoha to plan their next action.
“You’ll need to get to hell to find out who really planned all this madness,” Rembrant explained, “so Asears will obviously have to go with you.”
“But who else…” Naruto started, “I’ve got it! The ones that will go are: Shibo, Komacki, Rutsu, Chihiro, and Brandi.”
“Woo-hoo! It’s my turn, Conaico!” said Shibo, hopping around excitedly before Orochimaru put a hand on her head.
“Damn... Fine, I’ll go,” muttered Rutsu, not the least bit excited.
“Fine by me,” Komacki said, ready to fight for Konoha.
“Well, I suppose some one has to keep you guys alive,” said Chihiro mockingly.
“Shut-up Chihiro, I can fend for myself!” shouted Brandi, a bit angry.
“So it’s settled, you five will go with Asears to hell,” said Gaara, “wait… that didn’t sound right.”
“So it is decided,” Asears started, “you will accompany moi to hell! ... Huh, that, also, did not sound right…”


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

Shibo: Me never been to hell! YAY!!!
Oro: ...*thinking: She's insane*


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: Me never been to hell! YAY!!!
> Oro: ...*thinking: She's insane*



Yup... I bet you thought that I forgot all about little shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep...
Shibo: YOU FORGOT ME?! BUT I'M THIS MORTAL'S INNER!!!
I TOLD YOU STOPP CALLING ME A 'MORTAL'!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

WE'RE GOING TO HELL!! YEAHHH!!!!
ru: I'm going to hell! You're not!!!
HEY!! i can go it i want.... i created you!!! MUAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
ru: ................. oh yeah... your uncle..
yep!! ^^ I can't wait to see him!!
ru: ......... you are the niece of the devil....

btw franky............ I know Claire submitted a character.... i haven't seen....... him or her.... don't know what gender.... yet!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Yep...
> Shibo: YOU FORGOT ME?! BUT I'M THIS MORTAL'S INNER!!!
> I TOLD YOU STOPP CALLING ME A 'MORTAL'!!





claraofthesand said:


> WE'RE GOING TO HELL!! YEAHHH!!!!
> ru: I'm going to hell! You're not!!!
> HEY!! i can go it i want.... i created you!!! MUAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> ru: ................. oh yeah... your uncle..
> ...



About that, seeing as Claire hates me now, I'm not sure she wants me to use them


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

damn!!
CLAIRE!! GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SHE IS SO GETTING IT!! *runs to claires house*


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> damn!!
> CLAIRE!! GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SHE IS SO GETTING IT!! *runs to claires house*



We are talking about Mikoto Uchiha (Claire) right?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

oh.... wrong claire.....  sorry... other claire......


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh.... wrong claire.....  sorry... other claire......



Then I am confused... What's the username?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

luv gaara and hitsugi
that claire.


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

omg lol I fell asleep


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

Franky!!!  
god...


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

It doesn't help that I'm using a laptop in bed either


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 15, 2008)

........... did i hear something about me? O.o
i don't know anymore?


----------



## Franky (Aug 15, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ........... did i hear something about me? O.o
> i don't know anymore?



niether do I


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking of villians for hell, and all of the sudden, bam it hit me... hooray for inspiration!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

You can just think of Kaoru...
Kaoru: Little wretchlet...
stfuub...


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> You can just think of Kaoru...
> Kaoru: Little wretchlet...
> stfuub...



Actually it's diffrent people, onces already used... dead ones... get it?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo: *killing Kaoru* Good...me no have to fight her again...
 kill Roman...
Shibo: Later...when no one suspects me...


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: *killing Kaoru* Good...me no have to fight her again...
> kill Roman...
> Shibo: Later...when no one suspects me...



you may have to fight someone else you know though
Komacki: Spoil her already Damnit!
...
Komacki: well?
I'm waiting for the right moment
Komacki: STFU AND SPOIL HER!
*hits Komacki*
Komacki:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo: ho? Don't tell me...IKUJI!!
Ikuji: SOULZZZZZZZ...
Shibo: Great...a freak for a step-cousin...


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: ho? Don't tell me...IKUJI!!
> Ikuji: SOULZZZZZZZ...
> Shibo: Great...a freak for a step-cousin...



well think about it
Komacki: their going to be in a buring wasteland covered in lost souls
Ultimate Ikuji arena
Komacki: yup
But there are still more villians


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo: I don't want to die...I have a reason to live now...
OMG IT'S A MIRACLE!!! 

Can I make Ikuji look different than last time? Send you what she looks like via PM, un?


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo: I don't want to die...I have a reason to live now...
> OMG IT'S A MIRACLE!!!
> 
> Can I make Ikuji look different than last time? Send you what she looks like via PM, un?



sure, go right ahead


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 17, 2008)

l3 sent... i have 2 go nao...bye


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

cya Shibo!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

you two are just crazy..


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

Yupz l3
Komacki: Clara... you don't know how right you are


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

i know i'm right... i'm always right... when i want to be.... *monochromatic demon voice*


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going to sleep


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

ok... nice new set.. comader z show... i forget that guys name..


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you
it is Dib from Invader Zim


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Shibo: I'm gonna sing the doom song nao!
NO!!!NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Shibo: Doom doom doom doom doom doom....doom-
Wahhhnaoooooooooooo....you suck at the song
Shibo: I'm so evil...time to torture conaico...


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

Doom Song


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 18, 2008)

i love de doom song.. the first time i heard it, was on youtube, and it was titled 'Tobi sings the doom song'. it was funny!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

I know the person on here who made that!

I once saw a youtube vid for Gir...the song was 'Mr.Wonderful'


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

omfg lol
btw
2000TH POST


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

i introduced that video to you claire... i even annoyed the hell out of you with it!

Im gonna sing da doom song!
doom doom doomdoom doom doooommm!! doom doom doom!! doomy doomy! doomy doomy!! doom doom dooooommm!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

lmao, Gir is awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

what do you mean 2000th post???


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

that was my 2000th post
btw
this is the most you've posted in here without asking for a chappy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

hmm? oh... i see... well then..


*Spoiler*: __ 



[size=+6]CHAPPY!!! [/size]


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

you have such a one-track mind


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

eh. summer, no thinky.

CHAPPY!!!! or i will GET ROBIN!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

Than I get my name change and freeze time with my Geass


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Shibo: It sucks to be me~
ikuji: It sucks to be you~
Shibo: Stfu~
Ikuji: No, you~
Both, stfu~


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going back to sleep... cya!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

oh that's mean...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

No chappy?!


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

relax
I just ate a box of pop scicles, I won't be sleeping for a while


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2008)

Eat some cookies I ave right next to me..they have candy in them...*eats one*


----------



## Franky (Aug 18, 2008)

M & m's?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

i like m&m cookies... but chocolate chip are better!

CHAPPY!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

I fell asleep
I didn't mean to!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

franky! stop staying up so late!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> franky! stop staying up so late!!



I'm trying but I fell asleep


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Franky said:


> M & m's?


Yes, M&M's


----------



## ShikamaruTemari (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice story.  Moar.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Awww~ luv your avy


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm stuck again


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Make them go to HELLZ...make someone fight...
Shibo: Not me...
...
Shibo: I want THE FREAKING PHONE!!!*fights for phone*
YOU GO TAKE NAP!!
Shibo: Yes, ma'am...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

franky.. you... cna't... be...stuck!! FOR GODS SAKE THEY'RE GOING TO HELL!! YOU CANNOT BE STUCK ON THAT!! THAT'S THE THE MOMENT FOR AN EMMEY!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

'Emmy'?
Shibo: ME WANT TO KICK ASS BAD D:<


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

DAMNIT STOP SHOUTING AT ME

I'm stuck alright? There's fucking getting around it! You must really and truly have no life if all you can do is come in here and tell me to write you a fucking chappy!
You realize there are people in here who don't even realease anything for weeks? WEEKS!!! And you come in here and get pissed at me just for not shitting out a chapter in a period of 2 or 3 days?
If you want a fucking chapter, go write your own! Just leave me out of it! If I realease slow, that's my business!
You are driving me insane!!! I can't neg you cause I know you'll like it!!!
Damnit, a forced chapter is not going to be as good as one that has been thought about and developed with thought and fucking patience! Do you know? Did you know? No, you don't know what it's like to have a life, because you obviously don't have one!
I can take as long as I want, in fact, I don't even have to write stories, cause it's not really that fun anymore!!! Just because of your constant whining!!!
I've put up with you pushing me and pushing me!
Well guess what!!!
I'm not putting up with you anymore!!!
If you can't wait patiently like Shibo and Sophie, than GTFO of my FF!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

-_-
Franky.... calm... down... during the summer... i have nothing to read... i like reading other peeps stuff... yours is violent and bloody... and humorous... plus i get bitchy during... a certain... time of the month........ -,-
but, if that's how you want it, fine. I'll stay out of it.


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> Franky.... calm... down... during the summer... i have nothing to read... i like reading other peeps stuff... yours is violent and bloody... and humorous... plus i get bitchy during... a certain... time of the month........ -,-
> but, if that's how you want it, fine. I'll stay out of it.



You don't have to leave.
Just try being nice
I was just burning steam, sorry about that


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

That was long *didn't read any*
Shibo: Lazy ass...
...You want me to kill Kimi-kun before he is supposed to?
Shibo: NO!!! ME LUV KIMI-KUN!!!!*sobs*


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> That was long *didn't read any*
> Shibo: Lazy ass...
> ...You want me to kill Kimi-kun before he is supposed to?
> Shibo: NO!!! ME LUV KIMI-KUN!!!!*sobs*



lol whut???


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

My latest ff would explain it all
Shibo: And guess who Kimi-kun is...


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Kimimaro?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo:
Your little-
Shibo: SHUT UP!!!*blushing*
I'm good


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Shibo:
> Your little-
> Shibo: SHUT UP!!!*blushing*
> I'm good



WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!
TELL ME NOW!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo: She can't talk right now...I locked her in my snake room
*heard from inside of door* SNAKE GIRL TURNING I?! SHIBO GETTIN BOYFRIEND YES?!
Shibo: ME TOLD YOU NOT TO TELL ANYONE!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

No she isn't... I have Kimimaro locked up somewhere deep and dark


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo: I SHALL USE MY ABILITY TO GO THROUGH WALLS!!!
What about meeeee~? I want to get a pic of it...
Shibo: Of what? 
Of you ma-
Shibo: LOCK HER UP!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

You will never get to Kimi-san!!!
*uses Geass to freeze time*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

Shibo: Ketsueki Me~;D
...
Shibo: Unfreeze camera expert...
ME LOVE YOU!!
Shibo: Let's go..*goes through wall*
I'm alone...


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

*freezes time and shoots you lots*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 19, 2008)

People tell me I'm a ghost...me forever not able to...*falls asleep*
*in room where Kimi-kun is*
Shibo: KIMI-KUN!!
Kimimaro: What did you just call me?
Shibo: Pet name...*frees Kimi, summons manda* FREEDOM~
Manda: Sacrifices?
Shibo: THAT GUY!!*points to guard*
Manda: DINNER!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

omg... that gaurd has been geassed to live... you can't kill him, it's impossible


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, thank Sophie for knowing how to make me feel like writing...

~~~Chapter 29: Flames lit by Souls

*Spoiler*: __ 



The flames burned brightly all around them, as did the red souls of lost lives.
?Moi will come back for you when Naruto tells me to, chow!? said Asears disappearing into thin air.
?Good, he was annoying me,? muttered Rutsu.
The group, now Komacki, Chihiro, Brandi, Shibo, and Rutsu, walked along a slim rock path that seemed to be crumbling into magma.
?What the hell are you doing here?!? shouted a purple soul from across the magma pit.
?Why do I feel like I recognize that soul?? Shibo muttered.
The purple soul swirled and took the form of a black haired woman in a red dress.
?I-it?s you!? shouted Shibo, ?Ikuji!?
?Heh, yeah, it?s me!?
?But how are you here?? asked Komacki.
?Aren?t you the little dumb shit, this is hell you moron, and I have total control here, seeing as I can control souls. Let me show you!?
Ikuji raised here arms and two souls shot down through the rocks. One soul took the form of a pink-haired girl wearing red clothing, and the second took the form of a tall man with white hair wearing a mask, Jounin jacket, and a headband over his left eye.
?Kakashi Hatake! Sakura Haruno! Kill them all!?
?All of you go, this is my battle,? commanded Shibo, actually serious for once.
With that, the rest of the group disappeared into the tunnel behind Ikuji.
?You think they can get much farther? You guys have killed too many villains for that!?

Not too far down the tunnel, the rest of the group came into a large room with a swirling portal over their heads.
?Welcome? to my room, I am, as some of you may know, Honz Zygot, I hope you remember me, Komacki, you?re the one that killed me!?
A man in a white suit stepped forward. And Rutsu stepped forward to fight, pushing Komacki back.
?This guy?s gentleman style pisses me off, let me fight him,? demanded Rutsu.
?Fine, but be careful!? said Komacki as he and the rest of the group ran off.
?Denma-san is waiting for them, they won?t get far.?

The next room was surprising. Deidara, the master of art, stood in the middle of the room, shirtless.
?So, who is my opponent, hm?? he asked.
?I?ve got this one!? shouted Brandi.
?Come with me? Chihiro, I believe? I want to fight you?? whispered Sasori from the opening to another room.
Chihiro jumped off after Sasori, who floated away down his passage.
?You?ll find Denma at the end of that passage, but believe me, this time you won?t beat him,? said Deidara.
Komacki ran down the last passage, wondering if his friends would be alright.
?I have to believe in them,? he thought as he came into a large room filled with machinery.
?Welcome, Komacki-kun, it?s me, Denma-kun, now I must thank you, by sending me here, you?ve given me time to think of thousands of ways to kill you!?

The battles began.
Shibo Uirusu versus Ikuji Shi; Rutsu Yoshinoto versus Honz Zygot; Brandi Arthtic versus Deidara; Chihiro Uchiha versus Sasori; and Komacki Kaguya versus Denma.


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 19, 2008)

Aww.. Thanks bro!! 
Great chappy!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, madamoiselle~<3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

-_- franky you are so bipolar...

inner: honz... hehehe... honz... hheheheE!!!
ru: what?
just say it.
ru: What??
inner: Honz.. hehahahaha!!!
ru: ..... honz... Ha!! That is funny! honz.. hehehe!!! He has a funny name!! haha!!!!!!!!!

-_-


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol, what's bipolar?
It must mean awesome or smexy


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

no it means you have attitube problems... you're happy one second then you're like pissed off or in tears and on the ground the next....
and don't call me bipolar, cause i've already admitted it.


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

That's only because Sophie cheered me up...
I'm not bipolar...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

-_0 0_-
hmm... sure....... sure you aren't....


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

sh-shut-up!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

|3 i sense a disturbance in the force.. that is why you fail! to cover up the truth!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

SHUT-UP I SAY!
...
I'm sorry
...
Where is madamoiselle Sophie-kun? Moi has sent her a chapter and she's offline!~<3
...
my shit still isn't here...
...
I'm hungry
...
Komacki:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

ok... mr. bipolar... you just keep saying things out loud and i will... watch 300!! FOR THE THIRTEENTH TIME!!! WWWWOOOOO WWWHHHHOOOO!! BLODD AND GORE!! OH YEAH!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

be my guest


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

the guy... just got... his head cut off!!  and the midget just got killeD!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

yes, that movie is awesome


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
blood.... gore.... oh god... no no... go away.. NO!! NO!! NO!! I DIDN'T MEAN AL GORE!! GOD DAMMIT!! AHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

oh gawd, you summoned Al Gore? We're all fucked!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

AH!! AHHH!!! KILL IT KILL IT!!! AHHHH!!
gore: AND GLOBAL WARMING WILL MELT THE ICE CAPS!!
KILL IT FRANKY!! AHHH!! GOD DAMMIT!! GO AWAY POLITICALLY INCORRECT LECTURES!! AHHH!!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> AH!! AHHH!!! KILL IT KILL IT!!! AHHHH!!
> gore: AND GLOBAL WARMING WILL MELT THE ICE CAPS!!
> KILL IT FRANKY!! AHHH!! GOD DAMMIT!! GO AWAY POLITICALLY INCORRECT LECTURES!! AHHH!!!



Fresh Fire!
*sigh* the horror is over
*Al Gore pounces in flames*
Holy shit!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

AHHHHHHHH!!! SNNNNNNAAAAAAAAKKKKKEEEE!! WHERE IS SNAKE?!? GOD DAMMIT KILL IT!!! AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
oro: What?
gore: AND POLAR BEARS WITH KILL US ALL IN ANGER!!
oro: ....OH MY GOD!! AHHH!!!
AHHH!! KILL IT!! KILL IT!!! AHHH!!! *falls over, faints* franky... kill it!! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!! KILL IT!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

*pounds head until a puddle of blood*
I knew there was nothing in there!
Have eternal suffering in hell, biatch!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

Shibo: NO ONE HURT CONAICO!!!
Oro: Don't wear that outfit...
Shibo: But I like my geisha outfit
Oro:
Shibo: WHAT?!
oro: Nothing...
Shibo: I'm bored...I want to read more chappys....


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm bored as well... but I do not feel like writing


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

I want someone *coughoughclara-niichan* to reply to my latest chappy...


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

I would... but I don't read that one
Hell, I don't think I read any of the other FF's except for Sophie's


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm heartbroke-Wait...it's already black, cold...shriveled...nope, i'll be alright...


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

don't be sad...
I would rather read them when they first start, and not have to sit down for hours and catch up


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2008)

shibo.. I'M NOT A GUY!!  IT'S CLARA NEESAN NOT NII!! NEE IS GIRL NII IS BOY!! AND FRANKY IF YOU START I'M KICKIN YOUR ASS!!


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> shibo.. I'M NOT A GUY!!  IT'S CLARA NEESAN NOT NII!! NEE IS GIRL NII IS BOY!! AND FRANKY IF YOU START I'M KICKIN YOUR ASS!!


Start what?
lol, I just fell asleep in my shower for 2 hours


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

great... another coffee loving brother...  is that what you look like?? Or is the coffee an energy drink??


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> great... another coffee loving brother...  is that what you look like?? Or is the coffee an energy drink??



I hate cofee


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

so... it is an energy drink...


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> so... it is an energy drink...



so?
I can still hate it...
btw, I start school on monday, so chapters might slow down even more


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

i tasted a monster... i didn't like it at all... tasted way... weird... in fact, i didn't get more hyper, i got even slower... don't know why...


----------



## Franky (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i tasted a monster... i didn't like it at all... tasted way... weird... in fact, i didn't get more hyper, i got even slower... don't know why...



I love monsters!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 23, 2008)

i likes de chappies franky!!
or... what chapters that were written...


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)

*sigh*
I know I'm realeasing... slowly... ok barely


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah... barely...


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yeah... barely...



ur not supposed to agree with me


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

but it's the truth...


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah... pretty much


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

*rolls eyes*
just come out with a freakin chapter soon...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 9, 2008)

When Franky comming on again? I want to read more chappys...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yeah... HE ABANDONED THIS??! GOD DAMMIT!! FRANKY!! FRANKY!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been busy!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

-_-
come on franky.. come on..


----------



## Franky (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah... I'm pretty obvious, aren't I?

But the original story I'm writing is my focus right now... btw, it also includes Rembrant and Geraunt. But they've had some alterations and Geraunt's not really evil, more of a rival.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

a rival, that's really.... weird..


----------



## Franky (Sep 13, 2008)

wel... I can't really say rival... I dunno what to call him


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 14, 2008)

Someone tell me when the latest chappy will be posted for both ffs...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah franky! god...
 please post!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2008)

my main focus right now is my original story


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

franky, i read everything on here and ignoring clara's rudeass comments *glare* I really  want you to write more chapters!! Please?! I'm almost begging here!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> franky, i read everything on here and ignoring clara's rudeass comments *glare* I really  want you to write more chapters!! Please?! I'm almost begging here!!



My original story isn't on the net... except for some PM's
almost begging?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 18, 2008)

She's downgrading herself to begging?!!? WHAT THE HELL HAVE I BEEN MISSING HERE?!?


----------



## Franky (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

yes yes... lol.. now... maybe... chapter....


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)

heh*sigh*
I'm not sure if this FF will be continued or not


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 20, 2008)

Franky said:


> heh*sigh*
> I'm not sure if this FF will be continued or not


_WHY NOT!! _


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)

Sophie-Surenei said:


> _WHY NOT!! _



Too many other things to do, not like I don't want to continue this one though.?


----------



## S?phi? (Sep 20, 2008)

Franky said:


> Too many other things to do, not like I don't want to continue this one though.?


_.. now i'm sad.. _


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 20, 2008)

Now you made sis sad!! Dammit franky!! These fanfics of yours do affect other people you know!?!


----------



## Franky (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

IT HAS BEEN FOREVER!
~~~Chapter 30: Blood in Flames

*Spoiler*: __ 




The reincarnated Sakura and Kakashi attacked Shibo with blank faces. The long forgotten shinobi lunged with weapons and punches. Kakashi suddenly stopped and pulled his head band up and off, revealing his right eye, the sharingan.
But Shibo wasn’t to be taken lightly either. She launched barrages of gastro acids at the two ninja as she deflected the other with her sword. Finally, her acid came into contact with the body of Kakashi, burning it away into the flame of hell.
Sakura started to move faster and her strength seemed to grow to compensate for the loss of Kakashi. But, Shibo being as strong as she is, she eventually sliced her body in half. It fell to the floor and dispersed back into the molten ground.
“You’ve grown stronger, young lady,” remarked Ikuji mockingly, “but then again, that was just warm-up!”
Souls began to circle Ikuji as she lunged at Shibo. In the next instant, a glowing sword made from the souls of hell formed in Ikuji’s hand. Taking it in both hands, she went after Shibo, hacking and slashing all over the place.
“This sword is made from the souls of the lost and forgotten, there’s no way your acid and melt through it!”
“We’ll see!”
Shibo mustered up a huge blast of acid, but Ikuji jumped over it and brought her foot down onto the back of her head, slamming her face first into the ground. For follow-up, Ikuji plummeted down, thrusting the soul sword straight towards the girl. Shibo flipped over in the last instant and jumped up, punching Ikuji in the gut on her way up.
A few drops of blood hit the floor as they spat from Ikuji’s mouth. But she was far from done. She grabbed Shibo’s arm and began to swing her around in the air like a sling. Shibo was flung into the wall, creating a small crater from the impact. She fell to the floor, but soon recovered, launched off the wall just before she fell into a puddle of flames.
Suddenly, Shibo made a plus sign with her hands and two clones appeared on either side of her.
“Shadow clone jutsu!”
“Soul Chain,” shouted Ikuji in response.
Three chains made of souls with kunai attached to them flew at each Shibo. The two clones dispersed as the plummeted towards Ikuji, but the middle one grabbed the chain and pulled Ikuji even closer.
“Little bitch!” shouted Ikuji just before her face made contact with Shibo’s fist.
But, just after the impact, four chains flew at Shibo and wrapped around her arms, pulling her and holding her to the ground. Shibo cut the chains just in time before the soul sword slashed open her chest.
Ikuji raised her hand and souls began to fly at Shibo, wrapping around her as one big soul. She just floated in place as Ikuji laughed at her.
“Now, your head will roll among the flames of hell!”
Just as Ikuji sword swiped at her neck, Shibo fell through the soul and onto the ground. A steaming hole was left in the center of the soul.
“Molten rush,” Shibo said, standing up and patting the dust from her clothes, “I heat up the blood in my body and I can melt anything I touch.”
“Don’t such a smartass;” Ikuji remarked as souls gathered on her body and began to take her shape, “my upgrade can not be beat.”
Her mouth became a blank white, and so did her eyes. The white shape made a devilish-looking smile and Ikuji rushed towards Shibo.
“You wanna go at it?”
“Yes, let’s dance, Miss Shibo Uirusu!”
Once again, the chains shot out towards Shibo, but recoiled the second they came into contact with her red-hot body.
“I told you. Anything I touch will melt. Even those souls of yours!” Shibo shouted in her confidence.
“Don’t be so cocky, I still have more to show you!” shouted Ikuji in a calm, yet angry, tone.
Their swords clashed in a light show of sparks as they grinded against one another.
“Then just show me what you can do!”
“Gladly!”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2008)

WOOO! GO SHIBO!! WOOO!! BEAT HER BUTT!!! YEA!!!!! SEND HER TO... to... DARN IT!!! I don't know what to say to send her too!! DARN YOU IKUJI!!!! JUST DISAPPEAR!!
inner: Then how about nothingness?
eh?
inner: Like in death note..
OH!! YEA! SEND HER INTO NOTHINGNESS SHIBO!! WOOO!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> WOOO! GO SHIBO!! WOOO!! BEAT HER BUTT!!! YEA!!!!! SEND HER TO... to... DARN IT!!! I don't know what to say to send her too!! DARN YOU IKUJI!!!! JUST DISAPPEAR!!
> inner: Then how about nothingness?
> eh?
> inner: Like in death note..
> OH!! YEA! SEND HER INTO NOTHINGNESS SHIBO!! WOOO!!



happy now?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 21, 2008)

yes, very.
especially since i'm listening to ACDC: The razor's edge, CD. |3


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

good, good.


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2008)

New chappy if Sophie is online tommorow... or if Shibo is


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 22, 2008)

Or shibo?? SHIBO!!!!

Is shibo an editor as well? 

either way, SOPHIE!! SHIBO!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2008)

No, there isn't an editor for this FF, I just want Sophie or Shibo to come online


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 22, 2008)

oohhh.. ok....


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2008)

I just need someone other than you to read it... cause I know you will


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm online...it's called 'too much homework' and 'hiding your internet from your father until thursday'


----------



## Franky (Sep 22, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> I'm online...it's called 'too much homework' and 'hiding your internet from your father until thursday'



Well... hello!
I would write, but now I have homework and I am quite tired. Although, since you are on, I will write tommorow.
Wait... no, I have to play in a band at a football game tommorow night... I write on wedensday, I hope you can wait?
sorry about not writing today though, I wish I did actually
well, I might not be online tommorow, but night to all of you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

I can wait i have to go write some of mine so that I can get to where Komacki-kun will appear


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 23, 2008)

i have to play in a band on friday night at a football game......
and claire is the watergirl!! HA!!! she has to hang out with sweaty idiots!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 23, 2008)

They won't let me join anything cause I'm 'too big'...I'm well built, and they hate that...me always open for AIM, though...


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i have to play in a band on friday night at a football game......
> and claire is the watergirl!! HA!!! she has to hang out with sweaty idiots!!



She wants to hang out with the football players, just my brother wanted to hang out with chicks instead of sweaty guys when he tried out for the cheerleading squad


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 24, 2008)

*passes out from silent laughter*
inner: YOUR BROTHER IS GAY!!! HAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Sep 24, 2008)

I realized that when he tried to rape me


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 24, 2008)

Poor bro...me is only child IRL...it sucks to be me~cause my old iPod diedD: but me got new one...me happy


----------



## Franky (Sep 25, 2008)

I got new one about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 26, 2008)

Which kind? Mine's a classic


----------



## Franky (Sep 27, 2008)

I dun know


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 27, 2008)

Is it big, small, very small? Videos and classics are the biggest. Or is it narrow?


----------



## Franky (Sep 28, 2008)

lol whut?


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2008)

I'ma bumping this cause I might write a chpt. soon


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 4, 2008)

Yay*claps* Me give you moar Kimi fanart, then 

And remember,


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

O.O whoa.. thats... a big... cat...
Inner: *cough* Yea.. it is...
O.O Kabutos stuff is way better then ours.... *cough cough, hack hack*

Hey, franky.... *bear hug* CHAPPY!! YES!!! YES!! CHAPPY CHAPPY CHAPPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2008)

chappy... hard to... make... when... i ... CAN'T BREATHE!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

how can you not breathe when you're a cyborg? 3|


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh yes
I forget sometimes
|3


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2008)

~~~Chapter 31; Last Stand

*Spoiler*: __ 



The two kunoichi clashed over and over again in mid-air, jumping off the walls at each other. In fact, both of seemed to be… enjoying it.
“I’ll show you what true power is!” shouted Ikuji as souls gathered at her feet and her soul armor was created was more.
“That again?” Shibo asked in disappointment.
Shibo suddenly blasted gastro acid at Ikuji, but she swiftly dodged it by de-materializing herself and reappearing above Shibo. Ikuji slashed at her neck, but blood suddenly ripped through Shibo’s own skin in the shape of nearly a dozen snakes.
“This is uncle Oro’s jutsu, snake blood.”
One of the snakes ripped the sword away from Ikuji and snapped it in two as the others quickly charged at her, biting her all over her body. The snakes disconnected themselves from Shibo and the hole on her back closed. She quickly jumped behind Ikuji and stabbed her through the back of her neck.
Ikuji’s body spiraled down Shibo’s sword and up her arm. Shibo activated her Molten Rush just before Ikuji wrapped herself around her neck. That’s when Ikuji jumped back and figured it out.
“So, you can’t keep that molten rush going constantly, can you?”
“Of course I can’t! My blood vessels would explode if I did!”
“So I just gotta find an opening, huh?”
“If I give you one!”
Surprisingly, Shibo ripped off her fingernails and blood began to drip from her finger tips.
“Cold Wave!”
Blood rushed from her fingertips ad encased her hands like gloves before freezing.
“I can freeze my blood too,” she remarked, “and, as long as it’s outside of my body, I can actually keep it like this!”
Ikuji spit at Shibo’s feet and lunged at her, thrusting her fist at her from different directions as more and more of them sprouted from her sides. Shibo vanished to Ikuji’s behind and punched her back with a swift uppercut. But, before Ikuji could de-materialize herself, the part of her back that was hit froze over, so she actually felt the impact.
“Think you’re better than me now?” Ikuji asked, panting, “Well, guess what, you’re not!”
Suddenly thousands of red souls gathered in front of her and took the shape of a circle. Arms and legs with claws on their feet and hands sprouted on it and three necks grew upwards. In the end, the souls took the shape of a huge, three-headed dragon. Three white masks sprouted on their heads, but the rest still was made up of souls entirely.
“Allow me to introduce hell’s dragon, made up the souls that reside here. In fact, maybe half of them were people you killed!”
“Yeah, and the other half is made of gays you raped at night!”
That just ticked Ikuji off. She raised her hand and the dragon roared, sending an ear-piercing cry throughout the cavern. 
“I have friends to catch up with, and I promised that I wouldn’t die, so I’ll stand here and destroy that dragon, just you watch, Ikuji!”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 4, 2008)

GO SHIBO!! kick ass!!
inner: Whats with that weak 'kick ass' part?? THATS NOT LIKE YOU!!
IM TIRED!!
inner: Well it doesn't hold you back from yelling at me! NOW DOES IT?!?!
*holds up shot gun* Back the way you came..


----------



## Franky (Oct 4, 2008)

Shibo could kick ass more tonight if I feel like it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

Im my ff, Komacki is about to pop up


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

So, I need to talk to you about that over PM...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 5, 2008)

other?? other oc?? Franky... tell... do tell...

I wish there was another chappy.... IM BORED


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm writing in both of mine...please be patient...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *other?? other oc?? Franky... tell... do tell...*
> 
> I wish there was another chappy.... IM BORED




Secrets aren't made to be told


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

That is correct, brother


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

wait... I haven't told anyone yet... how do you know these things?!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

i know ALL *using ketsueki me*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Than what is *coughmynewoc'snamecough*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

*tires to look into franky's mind* crap...*passes out from lack of chakura*


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Want me to just tell you?
I mean, I have to research A LOT to make this guy accurate


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

you told me he's kickass


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

why thank you


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

I can see him and komacki meeting up...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Why yes, probably will happen...
you know why?
Bones... Fossils... lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 5, 2008)

it makes perfect sense...


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Yup
tis time
I'ma go post the first chapter of his story


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

iz likez de story franky! As you can already tell. from de frequent replies. *happy with self*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Clara!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

you are welcome! ^^,


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks again!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

no propblem franky *hug*


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

^^


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)

=^^=


----------



## Franky (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ yesh good morning franky!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Good mor-... well, afternoon, now!pek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

lol


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> lol



hey Shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Yo, bro ^._.


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Yo, bro ^._.



You look severly confused


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

That's cause I am...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> That's cause I am...



lol, sorry


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

It's alright...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

chappy


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

You want to see Shibo fight more, right?
Well, I'm actually waiting for Clara so we can start the one we've been working on together, but, I'll give her a bit, if she doesn't show up, I'll start on a chappy.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok... I'm just tired and sad right now...that's all...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

*pats head*
sad? why?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Some guys were boneheads in gym...when I was open, they didn't pass to me, and we didn't get the win, and they blamed me for it. I just went to the corner of the changing room and cried...and people know I don't normally cry cause of something like that, but this time was the final straw....


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> Some guys were boneheads in gym...when I was open, they didn't pass to me, and we didn't get the win, and they blamed me for it. I just went to the corner of the changing room and cried...and people know I don't normally cry cause of something like that, but this time was the final straw....



Sometimes you have to force things. And yes, some people are just ass holes, but you just have to get past it. Prove yourself to them, and if they don't give you the chance or don't show any sign of caring, even if you do a good job, than those aren't the people you want to hang out with.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

They gather to me like flies to a rotting piece of meat...I was raised to be my own person, and I get fried for that...I try to be myself, and what do I get? Shit. So, I treat them the way they treat me...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

There's the problem... you bite back.
I can tell you one thing: I simply laugh


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

They say to treat others the way you want to be treated...I try to laugh, but they know me too well...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> They say to treat others the way you want to be treated...I try to laugh, but they know me too well...



Here's what I think: Their actions never phaze me cause' I know that THEIR MORE PATHETIC than they claim me to be


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

I try to think that...but my mind goes blanc...
Shibo: SHE TALK!!!
The scabbing on my knee tasted good...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

that's one thing I don't admit...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Wait... what?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

O.O SHIBO IS LIKE ME!!  I bite back too! ^^,

aka.... a few guys from fifth grade are no longer guys... *cough cough* ... lala.. *whistling*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

you just lightened up my day, clara I did that in preschool


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

omg Clara...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

^^, just be happy nobody on here hasn't made me that pissed yet!
or else i will get them... with my sources..  lol

Franky!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ^^, just be happy nobody on here hasn't made me that pissed yet!
> or else i will get them... with my sources..  lol
> 
> Franky!



Am I one of those sources?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

not yet.. i have to add you to this ginormous computer that hasn't been put out ye- I mean.... yes.....  *reads what i just typed*
shit... if my uncle sees this.. i'm screwed...


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> not yet.. i have to add you to this ginormous computer that hasn't been put out ye- I mean.... yes.....  *reads what i just typed*
> shit... if my uncle sees this.. i'm screwed...



lol?
*trying to figure it out*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

nothing.. nothing at all... 
you are a contact....  *looks around* good... he's not here yet..
my uncle said not to mention government stuff... it secret...........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

secret=SHIT...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

and.. SHIT= what makes up 90% of everything in the world... 
oh what.. burn..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

I mean secretS=shit...no one can really keep em'...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

true... and no one can admit that they are made of shit


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Like...i sleep with a teddy...ever since the day i was born i've had it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

O.o
didn't need to know that...
oh! I has one! ^^,
I... hate... PINK!! EVER SINCE THE DAY I BROKE FROM THE PARENT BRAINWASHING CHAIN!!!   bastards....
oh.. and that was when I was eight.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

I wuv my teddy...I can look like Gaara when he was a kid with my bear


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

oh yeah? secrets secrets secrets...
oh yes...
I used to wish for pokemon to become real, and I used to claim I would make it a reality


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

i wish for the world of naruto and bleach to be real.. *sigh* But the wish will never come true..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Then... I wish Oro could be my dad


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

We all had/have crazy dreamns, lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone would be beter than my dad


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone would be better than my STEP dad


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

anyone would be better than anyone... except gaara... |3 sorry franky... you come in #2 on fav peeps...  sorry..


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> anyone would be better than anyone... except gaara... |3 sorry franky... you come in #2 on fav peeps...  sorry..



as long as I'm real and Gaara's fictional, then I don't care!pek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

inner: thats cru-
*punches inner* ^^,  franky is the real one!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> inner: thats cru-
> *punches inner* ^^,  franky is the real one!



So I'm ur real-life Gaara-kun?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

*nodds* ^^
inner: *rubbing jaw* Taz wike highess honour.


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

Than that makes you mai Robin-chan!pek


oh yes, and this:
I'm a virgin


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sweet!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

^^, *kiss*


----------



## Franky (Oct 7, 2008)

*snuggles*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 7, 2008)

*snuggle back, kiss*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*snuggles and kisses*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

pek pekpek


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

^^


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

pekpekpekpek


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

pekpek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

Face!! *poookkee*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

didn't think you'd see that one!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

i see all.... |3


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! _-_ time.. for de big gun.... *takes out gun* Poker... start your engines..
*pokepokepokepokepokepokepokepokepokepoke*
done. |3


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

|3 dis... dis is meh little friend. His name is bob. say hi bob. *holds up poker gun*
bob says hi.


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

*brings out inner in a box*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

*pokepokepoke*
>_< *turns poker in tommy gun* DIE!!! *shoots box*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

muhahahahahahahah!!!!
WEAPONS LEFT!
*starts firing weapons left at box*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

oooo... pretty... *puts on glasses and watches*


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

Fresh fire!
*sets box on fire*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

oooooohhhh.... pretty.... 
O.O
franky.. pm... now...


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

I did


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

good!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2008)

I noticed!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 8, 2008)

very good...


----------



## Franky (Oct 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> very good...



yes... it ispek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 9, 2008)

chappy pwease?


----------



## Franky (Oct 9, 2008)

Shibo Uirusu said:


> chappy pwease?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 9, 2008)

*poke*
it ok franky..


----------



## Franky (Oct 10, 2008)

I meybe try to write for this one when I get hom today, since I did Seeds of Revolution all yesterday!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 10, 2008)

ok, take you time!


----------



## Franky (Oct 10, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ok, take you time!



I will... with you... tommorowpek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

yea..


----------



## Franky (Oct 11, 2008)

pekpekpek


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 11, 2008)

pekpekpek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 11, 2008)

Chappy?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 28, 2008)

dun dun duuunnnnnn 

>,< niiice story so far, me just got done catching up

tis turned into reall nice


and me so happy for you reaching over a 1000 posteds tis good


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 28, 2008)

KISARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
you haven't been on in sooo long!! 
FRANKY!! KISARA IS BACK ON!! DAMMIT COME IN A SAY HI!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 29, 2008)

nosh tis ok clara...me kinda did go mia and left my other works haning, so tis might have some anger towards me 

but tis ok...^.^

cuz yesh me back and now me happy cuz me have found mattmatt ^.^

dundunDUNNNNNNn


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 29, 2008)

mattmatt?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 30, 2008)

^////^ 

mhmm


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 30, 2008)

is mattmatt a person on here, real life or... death note matt?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Oct 30, 2008)

XD real person, not on here, i meet him on this anime chatroom thing, mhmm


----------



## Miss Fortune (Oct 30, 2008)

ok ok... 
i can tell you two are hooked up or somethin like that


----------



## Franky (Nov 2, 2008)

Kisara... yous will finish Ninja Academy... NOAW!!!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 4, 2008)

O.O uhh.....YESH SIR *salutes* >3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 4, 2008)

.......... *puts down kisaras hand* 
ya don't back down to franky... you demand...
like this..

FRANKY!!! CLOSET!!! NOW!!! 

lol


----------



## Franky (Nov 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> .......... *puts down kisaras hand*
> ya don't back down to franky... you demand...
> like this..
> 
> ...



yes ma'm!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 4, 2008)

se? works a lot... now for reward...
*runs into closet*


----------



## Franky (Nov 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> se? works a lot... now for reward...
> *runs into closet*



epk


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 4, 2008)

pek
*hug*


----------



## Franky (Nov 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> pek
> *hug*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 5, 2008)

*gets super glomped* O.O that's an interesting way of glomping me... from... be...hind...
..... um...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 6, 2008)

oO umm......

whats going on here children >.> * glances at clara and franky suspiously*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 6, 2008)

just read our siggies...

*hug franky*


----------



## Franky (Nov 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *gets super glomped* O.O that's an interesting way of glomping me... from... be...hind...
> ..... um...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 7, 2008)

pekpek


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Nov 10, 2008)

mmk then 

CLARA I WANNA BE YOUR SISSY TOOO >.< pleasepleaseplease ^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 10, 2008)

... you could just say it... *wipes eye* not spray it..

sure. ^^ another sis!


----------



## Franky (Nov 22, 2008)

I'M BAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 22, 2008)

chappy nao? :3 I'll post moar in my ff~


----------



## Franky (Nov 22, 2008)

Maybe later


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Nov 22, 2008)

Mmmk...I'm writing right now...


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

~~~Chapter 32; Hell?s Inferno

*Spoiler*: __ 



The middle head of the glowing dragon lunged for Shibo, who barely managed to jump out of the way. Rebounding off the wall, Shibo flew at Ikuji, but she slammed back into the ground by the dragon?s claw.
?So what, all I have to do is heat up my blood and?
?Not this time!?
The claw squeezed down on Shibo, cutting out any chance of her raising her body temperature. Shibo spat blood all over the dragon?s arm as she desperately tried to think of a way to get out of her current situation.
?Die you scum!?
The dragon?s head leaned back.
?No? I don?t want to die now? I can?t die now?? thought Shibo as images of her friends and family passed through her mind.
She began to cry and held her arms in a feeble attempt to guard herself. The dragon?s head flew forward and three streams of blue flames spewed from their mouths.
?This is it?? thought Shibo as the flames flew towards her.
Just as the flames were about to scorch Shibo, and as her life flashed before her, a load and powerful roar filled the air and an orange flame, larger the all three of the streams of blue fire combined, pierced the streams and stopped them completely.
The head of a green dragon bit down on the claw that held Shibo and lifted the three-headed dragon with ease, slamming it into a nearby pillar of jagged rocks. A huge green dragon with red spikes lining its back and a prideful red mane lowered to the ground Shibo. The dragon?s flapping itself sent gust of wind through the cavern that nearly sent Ikuji flying.
?Juu Dee!? exclaimed Shibo as she weakly jumped onto her dragon?s back.
Juu Dee snorted and small puffs of smoke shot from his nostrils. It spun its head around and affectionately nudged Shibo, who hugged her in return.
?Thanks,? Shibo quietly whispered, ?now, let?s murder them!?
Juu Dee roared a load battle cry and pounced towards the three-headed dragon, swiping at it with his claw. But, this time, the three-headed dragon was ready. The head on the left bit down on Juu Dee?s incoming arm and the middle and right heads sent bursting streams of blue fire at Juu Dee.
Shibo quickly jumped onto Juu Dee?s head and shot her gastro acid, stopping the stream of flames. Shibo leapt from her head and lunged at the right head?s mask, covering her hands in icy gloves once more.
Shibo slammed her fist into the dragon?s mask, shattering it into pieces. Suddenly, the right head began to yelp in pain as the souls that composed it dissipated into thin air.
?That?s it! We just have to shatter the dragon?s mask and it?ll fall!? Shibo exclaimed with excitement.
But, as Shibo realizing this, the left head sent a stream of blue flames straight for her. Juu Dee quickly scooped up Shibo just before her entire body was scorched.
Shibo whipped around Juu Dee?s neck and back onto her back.
?Thanks Juu Dee, I though I was dead!?
With that, Juu Dee flapped his powerful wings and flew straight at the now two-headed dragon. This time, Juu Dee was aiming to take a bite out of the left head?s mask.
As the two remaining heads tried to stop them by spewing flames in their direction, Shibo blocked all their attempts with her own gastro acid.
Once they were close enough, Juu Dee stretched her neck towards the left head?s mask, but, realizing what was about to happen, the dragon?s middle head, bit down tightly on Juu Dee?s neck.
Juu Dee recoiled back in pain, but Shibo hadn?t given up. She ran up Juu Dee?s neck and once again slammed her icy fists into the mask, and, also once again, shattered it into tiny shards.
As the souls disappeared, Juu Dee quickly rebounded, and bit off the mask of the left dragon head as well. The souls of the remains of the dragon dissipated along with the souls that already had.

Juu Dee disappeared into thin air, ready to be summoned once again when needed. Ikuji staggered back in fear as Shibo looked down on her.
?I can?t let you go unpunished, Ikuji??
?Heh? you think you can kill me? I?m already dead! We?re in hell, remember??
Ikuji laughed triumphantly as her body slowly disappeared into the depths of hell. Shibo sighed a sigh of relief and hit a button on her bracelet. Suddenly, Asears appeared and bowed.
?Ready to return, mademoiselle??
?Yes, thanks Asears.?
Asears wrapped them both in his wings and the two disappeared.

Honz stood in front of Rutsu, ready to fight her at his full strength. The portal on the roof of the room, obviously connecting to space, swirled above them.
?Well then, if I can?t destroy that boy, than I?ll just settle for you, girl.?
?Try me!? shouted Rutsu with a heated fury filling her eyes.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

WOOT!!
Shibo: i wanted to kill the who-
WOOOOOOOOOTTT!!!*covers Shibo's mouth*
Shibo: mpgh ph gigh...


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

Should I write more right now?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

Yesh...do it for the coookie~*holds up cookie w/ kimi's pic on it*
Shibo: COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*tries to get cookie*
Not for you...for bwother:3


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

I will... right after I get the information I need


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

OK...:3 Remember the cookie's at stake...


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

what kind of cookie


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

It's chocolate chip with Kimi's face in special icing on the top >:3


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

chocolate? did you say chocolate? chocolate! CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm gonna hafta write tommorow, I just remembered some HW I have


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 2, 2008)

I made chocolate chip cookies at school today... they were damn good.. *munch munch*
now I have chocolate all over my mouth..
CHAPPY GOODY!! Shibo did gooodd! and Juu dee was awesome! God man! you were kickass!
Juu: *dragon talk*
I don't know what you said but I'm still saying job well done man!
Juu: *translated* I said my tail HURTS!! OW! GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

Shibo: KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
STFU!!*covering ears*
Shibo: KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!
 she won't stfu..


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 2, 2008)

hmm... hey.. shibo... look... sasuke is on fire and his leg has been chopped off. And there's kabuto.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

Shibo:..KIMI!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 2, 2008)

ok... look... clones of kimmimaro... without their shirts on.
inner: O.O you're mad.
am i?! If i was this wouldn't work! *shoots rope, grabs onto rope tied to cannon and goes flying to other ship* And that was without a single drop of rum!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

Shibo: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!*gets shot w/ tranquilizer*
*holding tranquilizer gun*...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 2, 2008)

O.O ok.. uh... rl shibo... take it easy.....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 2, 2008)

Shibo:...*pulls out needles, grins, launches among the Kimi clones*
...LET ME COME, TOO


----------



## Franky (Dec 2, 2008)

ur crazy...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 3, 2008)

jesus christ... shibo!! Those are clones off Kimmi! Some have certain pieces of clothing that belong to him.... 

 ^^ franky! pek


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Dec 6, 2008)

She's gone...with the kimi clones...and locked herself in her room...o.0


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 6, 2008)

oh good god...


----------



## Franky (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm having computer issues again, that's why there hasn't been any chapters as of late


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 12, 2008)

aww.. 
it ok Franky, we understand


----------



## Franky (Dec 30, 2008)

You guys can't get rid of me that easily... although word has begun to fuck with me so until that gets fixxed, I'll be on Windows Live. Cya'll laterz.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 31, 2008)

god dammit..
to cheer me up I'll just listen to 'A little Priest' on the Sweeny Todd movie soundtrack...
.... HA!! HAHA!! AHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! OH MY GOD MRS. LOVETT IS A CANNIBAL!! HAHAA!!!


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

News of news for news
...Word should get fixxed later today
...New fanfics forming
...I like oranges


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 28, 2009)

YESH!!>:3 AT LONG LAST!!!

Like mah avy?


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

sig is hilarious
and yes at long last my newest character can make his appearance
Psyrius is on his way...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

so...  chappy?


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> so...  chappy?



PAST BLASTS


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

yes... now..

chappy?


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

wait until my word document gets fixxed later


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 28, 2009)

I know...


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

Psyrius and Sin are coming... heh heh...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

sin..... is that my uncle?


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> sin..... is that my uncle?



Not really sure if Sin is going to be his name... probably not, now that I think about it


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

NOOOO!!! Sin is perfect!!!


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

It will be Nadeel... which is Dutch for detriment, which means: harm, damage or disadvantage
Example: to the detriment of his health


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

so mean!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

Nadeel just has a ring to it... btw, because of an unpredicted problem, I will not be able to get microsoft office stuff until tommorow 
so yeah... sorry


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 28, 2009)

oh you're mean...
Mr. seven...


----------



## Franky (Jan 28, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> oh you're mean...
> Mr. seven...



ur fault entirely


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 29, 2009)

oh.. look who's talking


----------



## Franky (Jan 29, 2009)

maybe we shouldn't discuss this here
btw, my Microsoft Office is finally fixed! So as of tommorow, I will start writing again. Good night peoples!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 30, 2009)

XP
you are no fair!!! Why why!? well... i know why... BUT STILL!!


----------



## Franky (Jan 30, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 33; Insane Murderer Nadeel*

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Meteor shower jutsu,” Honz whispered as he formed a few swift hand signs and then held each of his hands out at his sides.
Small meteorites quickly flew into the room from the swirling portal above them. The hoard of space-rocks eventually drifted towards Honz’s hands and began to separate into two groups, each of them orbiting one of his fists.
“How is that going to help you?!” Rutsu shouted confidently as she whipped her scythe out and spun it around before catching it under her arm.
“Insolent girl…”
Honz quickly pointed with his right index finger at Rutsu and the meteorites circling his right hand shot at her from all different directions. Rutsu instantly began to slice at them as they came at her, but just as she brought her scythe down on the nearest one, the group of meteorites split up and went out and around her in a star shape.
Before Rutsu could realize it, the entire group of five meteors came around and slammed into her back.
“AUUGH!!” Rutsu shouted as she fell forward and onto her stomach.
“This is my meteor shower. It allows me to control a small meteorite with each of my fingers,” Honz explained as Rutsu shakily lifted herself onto her feet.
“So what?” exclaimed Rutsu, “I can do even better! Earth Style: Mud Slide Jutsu!”
With an upward swing of her scythe, a giant wave of earth and mud rose from the ground and began to plummet towards Honz.
“Worthless,” muttered Honz as all ten of his meteors simply shielded him.
“Gotcha!”
Without warning, Rutsu flew at Honz from behind the lessening pile of mud and brought her scythe down on him with an excited smile painting her face. Honz just barely managed to slide to the left, avoiding her deadly strike.
A bead of sweat dropped from Honz’s face to the dirt, fore he had almost been killed by such an elementary technique, all because of his arrogance. Just as the sweat fell, Rutsu’s smile widened and she spun around, beginning to swing wildly at Honz.
Honz ducked and dodged until he saw his chance; Honz jumped around Rutsu to her back and prepared to throw all ten meteorites at her back again.
“You’re wide open!” shouted Honz.
“So are you!”
Rutsu whipped around so suddenly that a normal person neck would have broken. Rutsu quickly ran up to Honz, ducking under the meteors, and brought her face up to his.
That was when Honz saw it. The crazed look in her eyes.
“Burn…”
Flames spewed from Rutsu’s mouth and enveloped Honz’s head. Honz flew backward and slammed into the rocky walls screaming in agony.
The scene afterwards was horrid. Honz’s charred body dropped to the floor with patches of skin hanging off his face and missing one of his arms. Blood streamed from every inch of his body into a puddle under him.
“Hmph… weak…” muttered Rutsu as she turned and began to walk away.
“Die…”
In a split second, thousands of comets flew downwards at Rutsu from the swirling vortex above. No matter how much she tried, Rutsu was battered by comet after comet.
After the bombardment, Rutsu’s body lay shredded in the center of the room.
“Ha… Rutsu Yoshinoto, this is to be your grave…”
“N-no…”
Dark red static began to encircle Rutsu’s body as she stood up as if nothing had happened.
“This grave… IS YOURS!”
With a flick of her finger, Rutsu sent a piercing bolt of blood red lightning straight Honz’s head, killing him instantly.
“Lightning Style: Blood Red Bolt…”

“HYAHAAHAHHAHAHAH!”
“Denma…”
“So… Komacki-kun, how have you been? Good?” Denma exclaimed sarcastically.
“Denma… even in hell, you still find ways to disrupt our lives…”
“But of course!”
“Well this time, I’ll put you away perma-“
“Oh, it seems he’s back… show yourself, Nadeel…” whispered Denma under his breath.
Suddenly four bodies dropped to the floor in front of Denma. But these bodies weren’t just dead, they had been mangled far past death to the point where they were almost unrecognizable… but Komacki knew who they were in an instant.
“No…” Komacki gasped, almost to the point of crying.
The tarnished bodies of Sasori, Deidara, Brandi, and Chihiro lay in an unmoving heap at Denma’s feat. Also, a man with pale blonde hair slightly covering his eyes wearing a blood-covered and torn straight jacket paired with ripped and bloody jeans stood over their bodies. The insane, almost inhuman look on his face frightened even Komacki.
The man, hunched over just a bit, smiled sadistically at Komacki, as if he was hoping that he was to be his next victim.
“Oh yes, I’m sorry… this, Komacki-kun, is Nadeel,” explained Denma, “Nadeel-kun was once a jonin in the village hidden in the clouds, but, as his power grew, the country began to fear him. Because of this, the raikage decided to banish poor Nadeel-kun, which drove him insane. With that, Nadeel took to killing people to live, but, as the guilt from countless murders built up, his mind finally broke into pieces, turning him into a complete and utterly insane killing machine. I wonder, can you finally put a stop to him?”
After the long introduction, Nadeel screeched in excitement, licking his lips as he stared down Komacki.
“Ahhahahah… you die!!” screamed Nadeel.
In the blink of an eye, Nadeel was right up to Komacki.
“I see you!”
Nadeel slammed his bare foot into Komacki’s jaw, bending in an almost unbelievable way. As Komacki spat up blood and his head swung back, Nadeel took no hesitation in slammed is fist straight into Komacki’s gut, twisting it as it brought Komacki up with it.
The next thing Komacki knew, Nadeel had grabbed both sides of his head and head butted Komacki so hard that he could’ve sworn that even though he was of the Kaguya clan, his skull cracked.
“What will you do when hope is no where to be found, Komacki-kun!” laughed Denma sadistically.
“You weak!” squealed Nadeel in disappointment.
“Just wait, little boy,” muttered Komacki as his curse seal began to spread all over his body.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 30, 2009)

rutsu totally BURNED HIS FACE OFF!!!! then she HIT HIM WITH LIGHTENING!! REAL LIGHTENING!!!
ru: *points at clara* she gave me shocklate when I was a baby.
GIVE SHOCKLATE TO YOUR BABIES AND THEY'LL RUN ABNORMALLY FAST!! THEY'LL RUN FASTER THAN KENYANS!!! PEOPLE WILL WATCH THEM RUNNING AND THINK THEY'RE KENYANS!!
ru: .... You like strawberry? Well how about... RAW BERRY!!!
Made with lightening!
ru: REAL LIGHTENING!!!

Rutsu... you are very crazy.
ru: thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 31, 2009)

KICK HIS ASS, KOMACKI
Shibo: RUTSU WON
WIN KOMACKI~~~


----------



## Franky (Feb 1, 2009)

just so you people know, just because I have my microsoft crap up and running doesn't mean that I'm not busy... so yeah


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 1, 2009)

I know...I'm running my own country online


----------



## Franky (Feb 1, 2009)

...ok??????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm called HOLINESS


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 1, 2009)

..... I'm bored... 
.... fluffy!!!!! What's your theme song..?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, clara~


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 1, 2009)

hello. Indeed.
 Would you like a cookie?
no?
you said no???
THEN NO COOKIE FOR YOU!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 1, 2009)

o_o' Clara, did you take your meds today...?
Kimi:  she did...
Oh...-_-'


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 1, 2009)

I've found the mysterious ticking noise! It's a pipe bomb!
Yeah!
*boom*
... kuku.. ahahaa... Voldemort! Voldemort! Volde-Volde-Voldemort, Voldemort!
Do do dooo.. doooo ... doooooooo!!!!!!!! X3


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 1, 2009)

*takes out violin, starts playing 'When you're evil'*I'm the fly in your soup~
Kimi: Yay...*sarcastic*


----------



## Franky (Feb 1, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 34; Psychic Guard Psyrius*

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Die!” screeched Nadeel as he lunged wildly at Komacki.
Komacki, now completely covered in his curse seal, jumped over Nadeel and swiftly swung his heel into the back of his head. As his foot connected with Nadeel’s face, Komacki spun around, quickly dragging out his spinal whip, and wrapped it around Nadeel.
A slight pulse spread through the whip and spike shot into Nadeel’s body. Blood trickled from Nadeel and fell to the ground through the small space in between the whip.
“Heh… heh heh… HYAHAHAHAH!” screeched Nadeel.
In one instant, Nadeel grabbed the whip, letting a spike stab him straight through his hand. He began to spin around and flung Komacki right into a pile of machinery using Komacki’s own spinal whip.
“What in the world?” grunted Komacki as he pulled himself out of the mess of tech.
Nadeel scooped up his blood in one of his hands from the puddle he stood in and began sipping it. After it was gone, he licked his fingers wildly, as if desperate for more.
“You monster…”
“Yes?” asked Nadeel, as if agreeing with Komacki.
Suddenly, Nadeel appeared in front of Komacki.
“Lightning… fast!” Nadeel whispered manically.
Nadeel brought his fist back and swung wildly at Komacki, sending him rolling across the floor. At the moment of impact, Komacki felt a strong shock rush through his body, like a rush of electricity.
“Lightning Pulse!” shouted Nadeel.
Komacki shakily rose and smirked.
“I guess I should get serious than…”
Chakra began to pool around Komacki as the color of his curse mark turned white and blood began to run down his cheeks from his eyes. Komacki let his whip fall to the ground and ripped a huge bone scythe out of his body.
“Nadeel-kun, stay back, this technique is exactly what I’ve been waiting for!” Denma shouted.
“Bye-bye!” said Nadeel obediently, disappearing in a cave.
“Komacki-kun… if you thought Nadeel was tough, than I’m gonna totally fucking kill you!”
Slowly, Denma’s eyes turned to black and red, and black static began to encircle his body. Wire shot from a machine on his back and dug into the base of his arms, legs, and neck. The wires silently pulsed and Denma’s body convulsed violently.
Once the static settled, Denma stuck a cigarette in his mouth and puffed a thin cloud of smoke.
“Komacki, have you ever wished to be able to return the dead to the living?” Denma asked casually, catching Komacki off guard.
“… Yes, of course I have… I want to bring back all of the people who were killed before their time!”
“You and I are one and the same… I am Nadeel’s younger brother… you see, he died not long after going insane, killed by some bounty hunter. I, being still young, wanted to find a way to bring him back to the world of the living. And, as most people know, a person retains their physical body and endures a life of torture when they go to hell. So, using my genius, I created this machine on my back, but I could only power it enough to bring back one person, being Nadeel. This is where you come in. I want the power of your curse seal to power my machine, and then, I will bring back all the corpses I can find, and I will use them to destroy the ones who made Nadeel and my life a living hell. So, Komacki-kun, would you like to join me, and get ultimate revenge on all those who caused you pain?”
“What?” Komacki stuttered, stunned, “How the hell could you even ask that of me!?”
“Suit yourself… Nadeel… do it.”
Komacki spun around just in time for Nadeel to send a paralyzing shock through all of his body. Komacki dropped to the floor, still awake, but unable to move or even speak.
Suddenly, Komacki felt Denma’s hand on the back of his neck. Wires began to dig from Denma’s palm and into Komacki’s neck. Komacki felt his curse seal forcefully draining.
“There… done… Now you are of no use, so rot in hell, Komacki Kaguya…”
And with that, Komacki faded away from reality…

“Komacki Kaguya, if you wish to defeat Denma, than come with me…” said a faint, but strong, voice.
Komacki slowly awoke in a bed. He was in a simple cavernous room, with a simple lantern hanging from the ceiling and a loaf of bread and a glass of water sitting on a table next to him.
A man with dark purple hair going a little ways down his back with shadowed, piercing eyes sat in a chair at his bedside. The man wore a white cote belted with black strapped on his arms and black pants belted with white ones. A cuff made with some sort of machinery rested on either of his wrists.
“You’ve been out for one week… my name is Psyrius…” Psyrius quietly explained, “In the past week, Dr. Denma and Nadeel have ravaged Konoha and killed most of its residence. Also, Denma and Nadeel have destroyed the village hidden in the clouds, which is now where they are currently. I do not know what has happened to the ones you know, but now is not the time to think about that. I’ve selected you to be my pupil, because I recognize your hidden power… do you accept?”
Komacki’s head was spinning. He had just woken up and now Psyrius, a man he’d never met before was asking for him to learn underneath him. And he says that Konoha is gone.
“Who are you, really?” asked Komacki, wincing a little, as he was still a little sore.
“I am, as I just said, Psyrius… I am the one who guards nature on this planet… that is all you need to know for now. If you let me teach you, than things will become apparent to you soon enough.”
“No… I need to get back to my friends! I have to save them!”
“They are either in hiding or dead Komacki. If you go and try to defeat Denma and Nadeel now, you will die.”
Psyrius’s voice never lost its calm. Always steady and strong, yet silent and soft.
“But!”
“No… you can both go and die at the hands of Denma, or you can become my pupil… and I will show you how to defeat Denma.”
“What in the world can you do anyway!?”
Suddenly, with a twirl of his fingers, several books from a nearby bookshelf began to spiral around each other above Psyrius’s hand.
“I am psychic… and I can tell you no more. Now, will you learn under me or not?”
“…” Komacki paused as thoughts whirled round and round in his head until he finally came to a conclusion, “Y-yes… please show me how to defeat Nadeel and Denma…”
“Good… now rest, we begin your training tomorrow, my pupil, Komacki Kaguya.”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. That is cruel. Psyrius!! Hi!!!!


----------



## Franky (Feb 1, 2009)

huh?
Psyrius: hi...
Komacki: let's get back to training
Psyrius: indeed


----------



## Franky (Feb 1, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 35; Leftovers*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo sat with her knees against her chest up against the side of a ruined building in what was left of Konoha. Tears ran from her face, onto her knees, and into the dirt.
‘Why did this have to happen?’ she thought to herself as she continued to cry.
At her feat lay the mangled body of one of the ones who had tried to save the village, Kimimaro Kaguya. Also, the children whom Shibo had been looking after had all been killed in her absence as well…

Rutsu swiftly jumped from tree to tree on her way to the Sand village to join with Gaara. A week had passed while her and Shibo had been in hell, and someone named Psyrius had come and taken Komacki somewhere. Asears had come to hell and retrieved her and Shibo, but he collapsed after he had gotten them to the world of the living and died, but not before he had told them the story thus far.
Denma, accompanied by a man named Nadeel, had come back to Konoha. Naruto, Kimimaro, Itachi, Eeda, and the others had tried to stop him, but in the end, he destroyed all of Konoha and only a few ninja escaped. Asears had been ordered by Naruto to come and get them and take them back to Konoha to help, but Asears had refused and suggested that they wait to get them from hell until after the battle, in case they lost. Asears had been right.
Soon enough, the Sand village came into sight, and at the gates stood Gaara and a ninja Rutsu hadn’t met before. The boy wore an unbuttoned toy soldier-style jacket on top of a white shirt dirtied with sand. He wore black baggy jeans tucked into black boots. His brunette hair went down to his neck. A tan bag hung from his waist on either of his thighs, along with another bag hanging from his shoulder. On top of the shoulder strap sat a small top soldier… it seemed to be moving.
“Rutsu!” exclaimed Gaara, excited to see that she was alive.
“Gaara-kun!” shouted Rutsu, hugging him mercilessly, “So… who’s this?”
“I’m Lag, a resident puppeteer of the Sand village!” Lag shouted out of turn.
“Yes, well, Lag is a friend of mine, he delivers mail from village to village when the information is thought to be to vital to trusted to a carrier bird,” explained Gaara.
“Don’t forget me!” shouted the little toy soldier sitting on Lag’s shoulder.
“Oh yeah, this little dude is Gin, my delivery partner,” introduced Lag.
“The toy can talk?” ask Rutsu.
“What was that!?” shouted Gin, raising a tiny wooden fist.
“Relax Gin, we have more important matters at hand.”
“Yes… but, I would first like to head back to my mansion, where we can talk in more privacy.”
As Gaara, Lag, and Rutsu walked into the Sand village, a bald man crouching on a ledge that had been watching them smirked.
“This might be much easier than master Denma told me…”

“Now then, would each of you please take a seat?” gestured Gaara, “As you both already know, Denma, along with Nadeel, has succeeded in destroying Konoha, and all we know is that Shibo Uirusu is still out there, and that sadly, our greatest trump card, Komacki, is gone.”
This stunned Rutsu, ‘Had Psyrius killed Komacki?’
Because of what Gaara had said, Rutsu decided to say nothing about Komacki.
“Now then, our first order of business should be to find Naruto. With him, we should be able to find others, that is, assuming he is not alone.”
“Sounds reasonable…”
“Whatever…”
“Oh yes, Gaara-san, according to Gin, we have an uninvited guest… shall I take care of it?” Lag muttered, standing up and stretching a little.
“I’d be sad if you didn’t.”
“Yes sir.”
Just then, as if on queue, the bald assassin burst in through the window with a kunai pointed at Gaara’s head. But, just before Gaara’s head would’ve been taken, a bullet shot the kunai out of the man’s hand.
Gin stood on Lag’s palm with a steaming finger gun.
“Now then… numbers one through fifty!”
Lag threw a small scroll and rolled it out onto the table, and, with a slam of his palm, fifty toy soldiers appeared, all with guns mounted on their backs.
“On my mark… fire!” shouted Gin.
Each toy soldier fired at once, putting holes all through the bald man, sending him flying into the floor as the barrage continued. When they were finished, he was covered in holes and blood.
“Didn’t even get his name… pity…”
“Whoa…” muttered Rutsu in amazement.

“Hinata… my love… your death… will be avenged!”
Naruto stood with his hand over the closed eyes of his dead wife, Hinata Hyuuga. Tears continuously rolled down his cheeks.
“You, too, kids…” he muttered, staring at the dead bodies of his son and daughter.
He put them down gently on the floor, got on his knees, prayed for them, stood up, and slung his coat over his shoulder.
“Denma… you’re gonna pay!”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 2, 2009)

awww..... poor naruto.. he so sad.. now get mad and SHOW THE NINE TAILS!! MUAHAHA!! 

Shibo... I'm so.. sorry..Rutsu will be your punching bag. I promise!
ru: Wha???
You can kick her in the face and stab her!
ru: WTF?!?
You can even slice off an arm!
ru: YOU ARE THE DEATH OF ME!!! NOW SHUT UP!! *tackle clara*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 2, 2009)

Shibo:...*can't talk, too traumatized*
...*feels more crappy than usual*


----------



## Franky (Feb 2, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 36; Ayaji, The Wondering Sage*

*Spoiler*: __ 



?DENMA!!!? shouted Naruto as he slammed open the huge metal doors to the factory that he and his friends had invaded once before.
?Oh ho, Naruto-kun! I didn?t expect to see you so soon? you?ll make an excellent addition to my army!? laughed Denma from the shadows in the center of the room.
?You destroyed Konoha and my loved ones, Denma, this time you?ve crossed the line!?
Suddenly, red shadows formed around the bottom of Naruto?s eyes and a strange essence came off of him.
?And what might this be?? Denma asked casually.
But just as Denma finished his sentence, Naruto was right in front of him.
?Sage mode??
Denma?s face showed fear and confusion. In that one instant, Naruto sent Denma flying with a swift uppercut to the face. As Denma flew back, Naruto created two shadow clones and began forming a rasengan in each of his hands. After a moment, he began to infuse wind chakra into each of the spiraling balls of chakra.
?Die! Double Rasen Shuriken!? Naruto shouted as the shoved both balls of chakra into Denma?s chest.
Denma slammed into the iron wall and skidded to the floor. His chest was a bloody mess, not to mention the blood dripping from his mouth.
?Spiraling balls of chakra infused with slicing wind chakra? not bad Naruto-kun? but I won?t fall to such petty techniques!?
The wires going through Denma?s skin suddenly began to gather at Denma?s wound. His body convulsed wildly as the wire repaired his body in an instant.
?What?!? Naruto shouted in amazement and fear.
?My turn!? said Denma with a sadistic smile.
Wires from inside Denma headed straight for his hands and ripped through his palms. In his right hand, the wires disconnected themselves in the form of a sword, while they disconnected and formed a Gatling gun encasing his left.
Denma suddenly appeared right in front of Naruto, bringing his sword down onto his head. Naruto, luckily, swiftly dodged to the left, but, just as he got out of the sword?s range, he felt several bullets pierce his chest and the last thing he saw was Denma holding a steaming gun to his head. Bam.

Animals everywhere went into chaos for a split second, as if something horrible had just happened. A wolf, sitting at the side of a tall man wearing a brown coat raised its nose and then lowered to the ground and whimpered.
?What is it girl?? said the man as he bent over to pet the wolf.
?It seems Naruto is dead, Hunter,? said The long-armed man walking towards him.
?Rembrant?? Hunter sighed uneasily.
?We?d better get a move on before Denma does anything else?? muttered a man sitting in the trees.
?Get down Eeda; you?ll only call attention to us!? Rembrant demanded.
?Heh, sure,? Eeda replied, jumping down to the grass.
?So what now, gramps?? Hunter asked, referring to Rembrant.
?Well, knowing Rutsu, she probably headed towards the Sand village? she?ll be safe with Gaara? but Shibo, we need to find her.?
?I think we should go back to Konoha and see if she?s there?? suggested Eeda.
?Good thinking, we?ll start there,? replied Rembrant.

?Listen little girl,? said a buff masked man; ?we just need that body? give it to us and we won?t kill you!?
The large masked man was accompanied by two other smaller men, also wearing masks.
?No!?
?Just give it up!?
?I SAID NO!?
Suddenly the man was blasted by a stream of acid spewing from the girl?s mouth. In the next instant, the girl had revealed a sword and sliced the two others in half.
?No one?s gonna take you, Kimimaro?? Shibo stated as she fell to her knees crying next to his body.
?It?s okay, young one, don?t fear, he?s in a better place now,? stated the caring voice of a large man dressed in a white robe.
The man?s face was completely masked and he held a gnarled wooden staff at his side. Green beads slug around on his necklace.
?Who?re you?? asked Shibo suspiciously.
?Ayaji, but don?t fear, I only want to help you.?
Shibo simply nodded and took the stranger?s hand. The powerful man lifted her up to her feat with one swift tug. She could tell that, behind the bandages masking his face, he was smiling sweetly.

?So we wait here until the others arrive?? asked Rutsu.
?Indeed,? answered Gaara, crossing his arms.
?So what do we do while we wait?? Lag asked.
?Nothing? just wait.?
Gaara quietly walked out of the room with Lag not far behind. Rutsu went out to the balcony of the Kazekage mansion and stared out into the horizon.
?Guys?? she whispered under her breath.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 2, 2009)

ooh... sensitive moment, eh rutsu? god...

oi shibo... kill..kill... not that new man but killl... avenge!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

KILLZ THEM, SHIBO!!
Shibo:...
...>.> WHIMP.
Shibo:...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

aww.. its ok shibo!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo:*starts crying*
See? SHE'S A WHIIIIIIIIIIIIMP!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

ru: aww! It's ok shibo!  I'll comfort you! look... snake.. that's three miles long...O.O


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo: *curls up in ball on ground, starts crying*
...WHIMP!!


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 37; Taken*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shibo followed close behind Ayaji, closing up into herself, still sad about the incident.
“Ayaji, where are we going?” Shibo stuttered, still a bit shy around the mysterious man.
“To the Dimension Alter… where you will pass on into heaven,” Ayaji answered softly.
“But doesn’t mean I’ll die?!”
“No, you’re going to have a guide.”
Shibo looked puzzled at this comment. Who could guide to and from heaven? Shibo decided to dismiss the thought and just to follow Ayaji.
“So… how far away is this gate?”
“Just wait… We’re almost there… ah, here we are.”
Ayaji spread aside some growth from trees and bushes and in front of them stood a pyramid surrounded at all four corners by pillars with a stair case going straight to the top, where there seemed to a be a portal leading to some other dimension.
“And this, Shibo, is your guide,” Ayaji stated, gesturing to a floating spirit beside him.
“Where’d that come from?” asked Shibo as she poked it in her curiosity.
“Keep your filthy hands off of me, Shibo Uirusu!” shouted a familiar voice, seemingly coming from the floating soul.
“Don’t tell me it’s-!” Shibo blurted out before getting cut off.
“Yeah, Ikuji Shi!” shouted Ikuji as she took her human form, “But I’m just a soul now, and Ayaji here asked me to help you train in heaven… although I’m reluctant, it gives me a chance to put you through a total hell!”
Shibo instantly took on an angry face and tried to punch Ikuji, although her fist just phased through her.
“Girls, just do as I asked… Ikuji, please show Shibo to heaven, and train her well,” Ayaji commanded softly but sternly, like a loving father.
“Hmph… fine… follow me, Shibo,” Ikuji grunted in discontent.
“Fine!” shouted Shibo as she followed Ikuji into the portal, sending the two of them into the place called ‘heaven’.

“Rutsu-kun… Hyahahah!” quietly laughed a voice as Rutsu tossed in turned in her sleep.
Slowly but surely, Rutsu’s eyes eased open to the sight of a tall man wearing tarnished clothing and a ripped olive cloak. The man’s hair was gray and dirtied; it seemed that it had been white at some point. He wore a mask but only a faint red glow could be seen through the smiling mouth and the two eye holes.
“Who’re you?” asked Rutsu, slowly easing out of her sleep.
“Hyaha! That doesn’t matter; what does matter is this: would you like to learn how to do this?!” said the man as he swayed to the side and stuck out his hand.
His skin seemed as if it had been drained of all blood and had been tightened on his bones. Suddenly, faint red static flowed from his hand to floor. In the blink of an eye, a dead body broke through the ground and he caught its skull in his palm. The skeleton stared and cackled at Rutsu.
“I am zombie master Z, and I’m here to ask you if you would like to learn how to do this! Hyaha!” laughed Z as the zombie cackled with him.
“How did you do that?!” screamed Rutsu as she scooted away until her back hit the wall.
“Hyaha! Remember that red lightning you killed that man with? That’s a sign that you have potential! Hyaha! So, will you follow me to the grave or will you stay and die! Either way, we’re going to meet sooner or later, I’d just prefer you be alive! Hyaha!”
“Rutsu!” shouted Gaara as he broke down the door to her room and burst in.
“Gaara!”
“TOO LATE! HYAHAHAH!”
“Leave her be!” shouted Gaara as sand began to swarm towards Z.
“Like I said, too late! Hyaha!”
Z suddenly held up both hands, dropping his insignificant zombie to floor and the red static around his hand grew stronger.
“Anubis! Guide us to the grave! Hyaha!”
In that instant, a monster with the body of a man and the head of a jackal dressed in blue and white robes rose from the ground. Anubis held up his hand and a golden scale with a white feather in one of the cups appeared. Anubis then placed his palm on the back of the scale and a strange pulse traveled through the air, sending Gaara flying into the wall in the hallway outside.
“R-Rutsu!” shouted Gaara as he struggled off the floor.
All Gaara saw was the fading afterimage of Z. No Rutsu, no Anubis, nothing but the menacing red glow of Z’s hidden eyes, which soon faded into nothing as well.
“NO!!!” screamed Gaara as he clenched he fist and fell to his knees.
A small tear slowly rolled down his cheek and dropped onto the ruined floor.

“Rembrant!” screamed Hunter as Nadeel stabbed him straight through his forehead with a kunai.
“Why you little!”
Eeda jumped from behind Nadeel and grabbed the back of his head. Eeda whipped out his sword, but just as he swung it, just before the sliced through Nadeel’s neck, he felt a strong pain in his chest.
“Die!” screeched Nadeel.
Eeda turned around to see Nadeel behind him. Nadeel and flipped around Eeda so quickly that Eeda still thought he had him. Wrong.
Eeda’s body dropped to the floor and piled onto Rembrant’s.
“You’re next!” shouted Nadeel.
Hunter just stood and watched, frozen in fear, as the two men he’d been traveling with died before him in an instant at the hands of this insane killer. Hunter’s wolf barked at Hunter, demanding that he run.
Hunter took a large gulp and nodded shakily. He turned and began to sprint into the forest.
“Get back here!” shouted Nadeel, lunging after him.
Just as Nadeel was ready to murder Hunter where he stood, his wolf jumped at Nadeel and bit a chunk out of his arm.
“Argh! Stupid dog!”
Hunter managed to escape into the trees, but he put his head down and gritted his teeth as he heard a loud yelp. He knew what had happened… his best friend had just died for him.
After Hunter managed to get away, he fell to the floor with his back against a tree trunk. Tears began to flood his face; he even almost choked from the non-stop crying.
“Hunter…”
“Who’s there!?” he shouted, raising his head to sound of the voice.
“It is I…” muttered a man wearing silver armor and a huge shield under his red scarf.
“Who’re you?” asked Hunter, looking up at the man who had come around the tree.
“I am Loka…” he muttered once more.
“Loka… what do you want?”
“… It is not what I want, but the question is: do you wish you could’ve protected those two?” Loka asked.
“…” Hunter paused for a moment, “Yes… what’s your point?”
“I will show you how…” said Loka, with as little words as possible.
With that, Loka turned and began to walk away. But, after a few steps, he turned back to Hunter and simply sighed.
“Come.”
“… Okay…”
With that, Hunter followed Loka into the forest, and after that, he had no idea where they were going. All who knew was this: Loka could truly teach him. He just had a feeling that Loka could give him the power he needed to protect everyone.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo: KILL DISRUPT STUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
Ikuji: >.> Too damn loud to be related to Orochimaru...
Shibo: KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!
Ikuji:...*sighs, puts duct tape on her mouth*
*claps in approval*


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: KILL DISRUPT STUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> Ikuji: >.> Too damn loud to be related to Orochimaru...
> Shibo: KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!
> Ikuji:...*sighs, puts duct tape on her mouth*
> *claps in approval*



Now I can skip to the more fun stuff


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Really?
Ikuji: I HATE fun...>.>
Shibo: PHUN MUFFER...>.> *fun killer**holding katana*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

_I'm going to kill him.... i'm going to take a knife and put it through his head.._
ru: *how do you think I feel???? i'm going to cut off his mancard...*


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

claraofthesand said:


> _I'm going to kill him.... i'm going to take a knife and put it through his head.._
> ru: *how do you think I feel???? i'm going to cut off his mancard...*



He'll re-attach it... Zombie


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

it'll decay... zombie....


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

take someone elses and attach it... zombie


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

it won't fit... tiny zombie..


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

big things come in small packages


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo: ZOMBIES SUCK just regrow it...
Uhhh, Shibo-chan...he's not a vampire...
Shibo:...I'd do that for K-
*covers up her mouth*
Shibo: *stained in blood XD*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

you're right franky... it's big........ a big disappointment


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

But, I actually used to watch Shaman King, and he sounded like FAUST


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

:roflHAHAHAH!!! YOU BURNED YOURSELF!!


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

god damnit... god fucking damnit


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

yes... yes indeed... |3
lol....lololol....


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

I'ma go write more


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

awwwww... sore loser....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't call him that D:
Shibo: At least he didn't slap you, like SOMEONE I know...*looks at Ikuji*


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 38; Final Test – part 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 



“Shibo, you’re back!” shouted Ayaji as Shibo’s form began to materialize at the top of the alter.
Shibo’s closed had changed. They were much different from the ones she had worn five months ago. She now wore slim metal shoulder plates and thigh plates; the rest of her was covered in bandages up to her nose. A red scarf wavered in the wind and a tall, thick blade with red markings going from the hilt to the tip rested on her back. Her hair had been cut to just above her neck, making it easier to fight. A strange weapon pouch rested on her waist as well.
“Ayaji… I’ve returned,” she said through the bandages over her mouth.
“I can see that… but, Shibo, you have one final test before I can let you go and fight against Denma…” Ayaji began to explain, “You will defeat me!”
By now, after going through Ikuji’s harsh training, Shibo had learned discipline. Shibo did not utter a word, she simply wrapped her fingers around her blade and glared at Ayaji, ready to defeat him. Even if that meant to kill him.
“Ready… set… GO!”
Just as Ayaji muttered the word ‘go’, Shibo disappeared. Ayaji spun around, looking in all directions for Shibo, but he had not even seen her take a step.
Without warning, she appeared, in the exact same stance, behind Ayaji, as if she had teleported.
“Spirit Transfer…” she whispered.
She whip her sword around towards Ayaji. This was surprising, since the sword was so big. But Ayaji simply smirked, because, even though this was a bit over the top, he had expected something like this. He simply slammed his palm into the dull side of the blade, knocking it upwards, and slammed his other palm into Shibo’s side.
As Shibo flew to the side, Ayaji pulled out his gnarled staff and spun it around himself a few times before slamming it into the ground.
“Summoning!” shouted Ayaji.
In a huge puff of smoke, ten giant toads, all carrying katanas appeared and lunged at Shibo. In reaction, Shibo hit the ground and jumped into the sky, followed closely by the toads. Shibo smirked under the bandages.
Suddenly, torn pieces of Shibo’s soul created a circle around her, leaving her body limp. Then, in an instant, the shreds took the forms of Shibo herself. And, in the blink of an eye, all ten of the toads disappeared into the same puff of smoke that they had appeared in.
The pieces of her soul all went straight back into Shibo, her body convulsed once and then she was back to normal.
“Spirit Clones…” she whispered.
“Not bad… but the test isn’t over!” Ayaji shouted as Shibo came down to the ground.
“Harmony of one thousand spirits; Soul Bonding,” Shibo whispered, letting her body go limp while still standing.
At first, only one appeared, but then nine hundred ninety-nine soon followed. All kinds of souls rose from the ground and flew towards Shibo’s body. Her limp body convulsed violently as the numerous souls entered her body.
Once she had absorbed them all, she took a deep breath and pulled down the bandages over her mouth. She gave Ayaji an opened-mouth smile, revealing sharp fangs and faint glow from her throat.
“This glow is a gate to heaven. With it, I can summon various things,” explained Shibo and she grabbed a golden hilt and pulled a golden lance from the glow, “Holy Lance.”
Shibo charged quickly at Ayaji, catching him off guard, and stabbed the lance through his stomach.
“C-crap…” muttered Ayaji as he reached up to pull off his mask, “you pass…”
He pulled off the clothe over his face to reveal the familiar face of one of the former protectors of the village. Jiraiya.
“Jiraiya?” muttered Shibo as she suddenly began to cry.
“Don’t worry, I’m not gonna die… but now it’s your turn… about now, Rutsu, Komacki, and Hunter should be returning from their training as well… Find them and go to the Sand village… Lag will then take you four to Denma…”
With that, Jiraiya fainted. Shibo burst into tears and ripped her lance from his stomach and began shaking him violently. She pressed her ear to his chest, and, thankfully, she could hear a faint heart beat.
She stood up and sighed. She wiped the tears from her face, pulled the bandages back over her mouth, and collected her weapons.
“Good-bye, Jiraiya,” she whispered as she walked off.

“C’mon, Hunter, you’re going to have to do better than that if you wanna pass this final exam!” boomed Loka with his shield mounted on his left.
Across from him stood Hunter, now dressed in a black shoulder mount with a cloak flowing behind it and a hood, now undershirt, and black jeans with plating on his knees and thighs. Hunter took heavy breathes as he stared at Loka, exhausted from taking this exam.
“You can’t go until you put at least one injury on my body!” shouted Loka, punching his chest, full of pride, “Now come at me, Hunter!”


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

sweetttt.... shibo kicked jiraiyas butt... And he didn't grope her?!?! HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo: STOP!
Haha...*laughing at Shibo*
Shibo: grrrrrrrr...*summons souls, charges after me*
SHIT!!*runs away*



I DEMAND ANOTHER CHAPPY


----------



## Franky (Feb 3, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 39; Final Test – part 2*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ball and chains on Hunter’s ankles flashed red and the red earring on his right ear turned icy blue. Four earrings dangled on his right ear: an icy blue one, a green one, a brown one, and a yellow one. Each earring contained an element, which Hunter could now switch out with the ice element that was originally in his ball and chains.
Hunter took a deep breath and jumped at Loka, bringing his foot back, ready to slam it into the side of Loka’s head. But, just as the foot was about to make contact, Loka blocked it with his shield.
“You won’t hit me with such wild and crazy moves, Hunter.”
“Damn!”
Loka simply grabbed Hunter’s ankle and threw him into the ground.
“Why can’t I hit you!” Hunter shouted.
“Because you are too rash!” Loka shouted.
Hunter barely managed to roll out of the way as Loka stomped the ground where he lay. Hunter jumped onto his feet and then it hit him: he was nothing without his wolf partner.
“You’ve realized it… YOU ARE WEAK!” shouted Loka, slamming his fist into Hunter’s face, knocking him out.
Loka spun around and began to walk away.
“You are not ready to fight Denma… rot there you dirt!”

Rutsu stood in her fighting stance wearing leather, skin-tight shirt with only a long right sleeve, ripped a little and belted to her arm. She wore a long flowing black scarf that was shredded in various places at the end. She wore short black jeans with bandages coming out from under them until they hit her boots. A dark grey hood shaded her head and dirtied brunette hair. A large scroll hung from her shoulder at her waist, held up by gray straps.
“Hyahahah! Rutsu-kun, you’ve come a long way in last five months, but now, if you wish to escape the grave, you must defeat me…” explained Z, “Afterwards, I’ll return you to your precious Gaara and then you two love birds can go and fight Denma! Hyaha!”
At the mention of returning to Gaara, Rutsu slammed her hand into the ground of the cemetery that they were in and red spark flew as she ripped her black scythe out of the ground. After that, she swung her scythe into ground and, as more red sparks flew, pulled a giant metal cylinder out of the ground and slammed it onto the dirt. There was a hole in top lined with orange beads.
“Ghost Fire!” she shouted as she forced chakra into the burner.
A monstrous blue flame burst from the opening and roared at Z.
“Hyaha! Good! The Ghost Burner, I never expected you to start with that! Hyaha!” laughed Z.
Rutsu rushed at Z without a word as the ghost burner began to throw blue flames at Z from all directions. But Z simply raised walls of bones and skulls from the ground and protected himself against the flames.
As the walls went back into the ground, Rutsu sliced downward at Z with her scythe, but Z grabbed it and spun around the handle, kicking Rutsu in the face.
Rutsu fell backwards but quickly recovered and slammed her hand to the ground once again. This time, a huge zombie wearing a ripped straight jacket and bandages underneath it rose from the earth. The zombie was hunched over and had to carry itself on its hands because it was cut off at the waist.
The zombie threw itself in the air and brought both of its hands down together onto Z, who swiftly dodged, but the ghost burner’s flames swerved around and hit him in the side.
“Not bad! Hyaha!” laughed Z mockingly, “But not good either!”
“Then take this!”
Rutsu lunged for Z with her scythe in the air, this time lit with ghost fire. But, just as she got near him, zombie arms sprang from the earth and grabbed her ankles, pulling her down to the ground and holding her there.
“Hyaha! Now die, Rutsu!”
Z slammed his hand into the ground now and this time a huge monstrous zombie climbed from a fissure in the earth. The zombie was completely made of skull, with its lower half that of a snake. A large spherical jewel was held by its rib cage and its arms were also made of skulls. A sadistic smile revealed its rows and rows of fangs.
The beast roared at Rutsu and began to slither in her direction.
“Not yet, Z!” she shouted.
She ripped her legs out of the clutches of the zombies’ hands and slammed her fist into the ground as well. Out of the fissure she created, a giant red ogre with beads on its wrist and around its wait rose. It carried a huge metal club on its shoulder and carried Rutsu in its other palm.
“The Red Ogre? Why such a weak spirit?! Hyaha!” laughed Z.
“Just you wait Z!” shouted Rutsu confidently.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

hhehee.... Rutsu's so going to kill him... hehehee... everyone... get out of the swing zone... hehehe...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

Shibo:...I won first...
You CRIED, emotionless bi-
Shibo: *gives me death glare*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

... careful... one shibo is entering dangerous territory.... *cautious*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2009)

...BITCH
Shibo: *souls emerge from the earth, transform into sword*
...THAT DON'T SCARE MEH!!!!
Shibo: *design on sword in spiral*
...*runs away*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 4, 2009)

.... wow... shibo is... evil... i can officially tell you that now..
rl shibo... control.. your creation!!!! I can control Rutsu!!
ru: I AM CONTROLED BY NO ONE!!!
Gaara's got sand in his pants..
ru:  Gaara!!! *runs off to find gaara* 
see? easy.. oh shit... GAARA HAS SAND IN HIS PANTS!!  *runs to find gaara* Gaaaarraaa!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 5, 2009)

My laptop crashed, so I'm using my grandmother's desktop..T^T


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 16, 2009)

Franky!! are you typing?????


----------



## Franky (Feb 27, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 40; Final Test – part 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The horned red Ogre stood still with Rutsu in its palm. Z’s zombie also stood still, with Z on the ground in front of it.
“This time, I’ll kill you for sure! Hyaha!” laughed Z as he pointed towards Rutsu, “Now! Destroy her!”
The giant monster zombie slithered rapidly towards Rutsu, baring huge horrible fangs that could rip through steel. Just before the snake took a huge chunk out of the red Ogre, the Ogre jumped onto the monster’s back and punched a hole in the back of the zombie’s skull.
Once the Ogre’s fist broke through, it opened wide and Rutsu plunged into the beast’s head. Rutsu whipped her scythe around her and held it above her. Her eyes began to glow a deep, ghostly blue. Her breath became visible in front of her face.
“Ghost Fire… STORM!” she hissed suddenly in a chilling voice.
Slowly at first, she began to slash her scythe in different directions. As she swung, waves of ghostly flames were flung into the darkness of the deepest parts of the monstrous zombie.
Rutsu jumped from the hole in the back of the zombie’s head, only to see that her red Ogre was gone and that the monstrous snake zombie had fallen.
“Hyahaha!”
The fiendish laugh sprang up behind her as Z tried to pierce her heart with blood-red lightning. When that failed, Z took a deep breath, and then, lunging forward, spewed red ghost fire out of his mouth straight at Rutsu.
Rutsu jumped over the attack, but then the flames suddenly swerved up and slammed into her back. Swallowed by the fire, Rutsu fell to the dirt and lay there, unmoving. Z jumped down next to her and kicked her onto her back.
“Hyaha! You’ll never be a true zombie master now!”
“Undead’s Roar; Ghost Plague!”
Rutsu’s body seemed to melt into the dirt until nothing was left except for her bones, which now looked old and dirtied. Suddenly, ghost flames surged through the skeleton, connecting its parts and bringing it to life. But, not only this, but thousands more skeletons climbed from their graves, also pulsing with ghost flares.
And there was Rutsu, safe from it all. She stood behind Z, outside of everything, simply watching as the zombies began to rip his flesh apart.
“Hyaha! You think I’m dead?!” shouted Z.
“Just shut up and die!”
“Hyahahahah!! HYAHAHAHAH!”
A huge burst of red lightning obliterated all of the zombies in one swift blow. Out of the smoke walked Z, straight up to Rutsu with red ghost fire slowly steaming from his mouth, as if he now breathed it in and out with each breath.
Red static began to spark up all over Z’s body. He brought his fist back, ready to punch Rutsu straight to hell. Rutsu, now nearly out of Chakra, could only stand there, cowering under this horrible image straight out of a horror film.
Z’s fist came straight at her, like a speeding bullet.
“No one else is going to die.”
Z’s fist suddenly hit an invisible force and could go no further. In fact, something had wrapped around his entire body and wouldn’t allow him to go anywhere.
There, between Z’s frozen fist and Rutsu stood a man with grey, almost white, hair going down to a little below his neck. A white cloak lined on the edges in dark purple fluttered with its hood down from his neck. His raised right hand glowed an eerie, but protective, white. His black pants, directly contrasting his cloak, led down to a pair of black sandals on either foot. He wore nothing on his torso except for a belt that held a sling bag to his body.
Twin scarlet dots sat next to each other on his forehead. His green, piercing eyes penetrated even the hardest of souls.
“No one else will ever have to suffer!”
Z was suddenly thrown into rocks off to the side of the battlefield, utterly obliterating the rocks, sending them flying in all directions. Z quickly stood up as if nothing had happened.
“Hyahahah! That won’t beat me-…”
A few drops of blood fell to the dirt as a clear white bone pierced through Z’s head, connected on the other end to the man’s palm.
“Silence, you bug,” whispered the man as he slid his bone back into his body and let Z’s body fall to the floor.
The man silently walked over to Rutsu as a few tears of joy began to roll down her face. She took a deep breath and began to sob.
“Komacki!!!” she shouted in relief as she threw her arms around him.
Komacki gently held her in his arms to comfort her.
“I won’t let anyone else die… ever…” Komacki whispered, reassuring Rutsu.
Rutsu quietly nodded as she just kept sobbing in relief, embracing Komacki in that instant.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 27, 2009)

I DEMAND MOAR three more chappys, pwease?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 27, 2009)

Rutsu.. is crying... is this tears of blood???
ru: Shut up... _////_
You have those feelings?!?!
ru: shut up...
YOU ARE CARING?!
ru: .... shut up...


----------



## S?phi? (Mar 2, 2009)

*Chappy!!!*   

_It's about time.. _


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 2, 2009)

I wanna see what Shibo's reaction is to Rutsu-chan and vise versa


----------



## Franky (Mar 5, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 41; Neo*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ba-bump.
Ba-bump.
The man’s eyes flashed open and fluttered as he calmly collected himself. He was in some kind of enclosed space and he could feel wooden walls on all sides, in front, and behind him. He was lying on his back and the scent of rotten flesh filled him instantly.
“The day has come…” he whispered to himself.
Suddenly a bright, white light flooded from his eyes and mouth. In that instant, a hole was blown straight through the wood, opening a straight window to the sky. The orange-colored sky of twilight was still just as beautiful as ever to him.
He climbed out to discover himself in a graveyard somewhere on a small island north of the Mist Village. His short-cut white hair waved slightly with the breeze and his bright-red piercing eyes quietly scanned his surroundings.
He looked down at his arm only to discover the source of the rotten stench. His forearm was half eaten away by years of decaying.
“Minor problem…” he muttered.
Suddenly his skin pulled itself over his wound and wrapped it. In an instant the skin laid flat on his arm, completely repairing it. He stood still for a minute after flexing his fingers, letting the blood flow return.
He took off his white-leather jacket and tied it around his waist, directly contrasting his black jeans. His dark-red t-shirt was dirtied with mud, as was the rest of him for that matter. He reached into his pocket, and, after fumbling around with its contents for a moment, pulled out a necklace with a blue gem, a green gem, a yellow gem, and a purple gem on it. Reaching behind his neck, he fixed the necklace and let it sway on his chest.
“Blue…” he whispered, flicking the blue gem on his necklace and letting it sway a little, too.
In a quick flash, his eyes changed from red to blue and the blue gem turned red.
“Red, this time, let me organize the revolt…” muttered the man in a now deeper and rougher voice.
This time, the purple gem turned blue and his eyes turned purple in a small flash.
“Blue, let Red do it, he IS the cleverest out of us all!” he said in a more feminine voice.
His eyes switched with the yellow gem.
“Humph… so when do I get to do something?!” he said in a rash, more childish voice.
His eyes switched with the green gem.
“Now, now, everyone, let’s just let Red do things for now… the rest of you just go to sleep until you’re needed. I mean, this WAS originally his body.”
“Thank you, Green,” answered Red as his eyes switch with the red gem.
After apparently talking with himself for a bit, he put his palm facing towards the ground and clouds began to swirl down and wrap around the base of his feet. He jumped and his was suddenly skating on air, heading straight towards the main land.

“Gaara-sama!” shouted Lag as he burst into Gaara’s room without warning, “I have good news!”
“Only if it’s about HER!” shouted Gaara, sending piles upon piles of sand at Lag.
“But it is!”
The sand stopped and fell to the floor. At this point, Gaara was a mess. He’d lost something very important to him and if Lag could tell him where that thing was, then he was going to listen.
“They’ve found Rutsu and Komacki! They are both currently on a small island just south of the Mist Village!”
“We’re going to that island… NOW!” demanded Gaara, standing up and straightening his clothes.
“But, one more thing,” reported Lag, “Neo has been revived…”
“All the more reason to find Komacki and Rutsu!”
“Gaara, I’m sorry, but you have to hear this! Neo is a man from the sky. He’s from the sky island to the far north of the Cloud Village. His body is inhabited by five people, all going by different colors. The original owner of the body is the one named Red.” Lag explained.
“So what is he going to do?”
“Wipe this planet clean of the living… and create a new dawn for the world…”


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, poor Gaara...

But...ROTTEN FLASHES!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 5, 2009)

It's like pein... that bastard... Rutsu is loved again! Hehe... Gaara will be surprised... hehehe...


----------



## Franky (Mar 6, 2009)

I have so new ideas... I might write more later today
just remember
...
I said MAYBE!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Mar 6, 2009)

I know, hun... I might write a chappy for Memoryless child if you write chappy...you has alot of catching up, though...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh? You say maybe? Well I say, YES!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 18, 2009)

What the hell? I get grounded for a month and this place goes down the gutter?!
Oh well, it's SUPAH to be back!


----------



## Franky (Apr 19, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 42; Enter! The Legendary Black Trident!*

*Spoiler*: __ 



?Ahhhhhhhh!? sighed a tall man as he stood up under a tree and stretched.
The man?s sleek black hair was tied back in a ponytail and his black Chinese robe with shoulder plates and thigh protectors attached. Upon each plate of armor was the kanji for ?trident? printing in black ink.
?Boy oh boy, it seems like Neo has decided to reel his head again?? he said to himself while rubbing the back of his head absently, ?I guess that means it?s time for me to chain him down again??
With a long sigh, the man clapped his palms together and suddenly disappeared.

Far, far away, Neo flew through the sky on his cloud skates towards a small island just off of the shores of the Land of Fire. The island was small, and the only thing standing on it was a mountain, and, on its cliffs, stood a small temple that seemed to have been ruined long ago.
?Sorry, Neo, you don?t get to go any further!?
The tall man appeared before Neo in a flash of light.
??Cause the Legendary Black Trident, Keiji Shao, is here to lock you up again!? he shouted, making a meaningless pose.
?Out of my way, Keiji?? Red muttered demandingly, ?Or I?ll crush you??
?You know I can?t do that, and, since we destroyed that temple last time we fought, why are you trying to go there??
?To retrieve White??
?Ah, White, that all-powerful gem, the one that makes the rest of your personalities look like fish-bait!?
?Yes.?
Neo?s foot flew up towards Keiji?s head, who blocked it quickly by bringing up his left arm. Neo followed up with an uppercut aimed for Keiji?s chin, but Keiji caught his fist and kicked Neo in the stomach.
?You know I?m stronger than you!?
?Are you sure??
Suddenly the lower half of Neo?s body turned into clouds and he began to fly around Keiji, surrounding him in a thick fog.
?Now die.?
The cloud seemed to began to beat up on Keiji on its own, solidifying and turning back into cloud as it hit Keiji over and over again.
?Too bad!?
Something began to materialize in Keiji?s hand. He was soon holding a black pole with a slim silver trident on the top end.
?Now it?s my turn!?
In almost invisible black flashes, Keiji?s trident seemed to flow swiftly around, dispersing the cloud. Keiji caught the trident in his right hand and clasped it tightly as the fog faded away.
?Impressive, but take this!? shouted Neo, as he made a circle with his hands just over the gems on his chest.
A flash of white light sprang from his hands and headed straight for Keiji, but, just before it hit, Keiji?s trident sliced the beam in two and sent the halves flying into the ocean below.
But, as the light dispersed, Neo had disappeared.
Soon enough, Neo appeared in front of Keiji with his mouth opened wide. A simple flash of blinding light hit Keiji?s eyes at short distance, blurring his vision for a moment.
By the time Keiji?s eyes re-adjusted, Neo was gone.
?Damn! He got away?? muttered Keiji in frustration, ?Crap? I guess I?ll have to find Okuni? This sucks!?
And, in a single clap of his palms, he was gone again.

?If Neo is awake, than Keiji is too, and has to be searching for Okuni!? Thought Lag as he ran down the hall of the Kazekage?s Mansion, ?I have to find them!?
Lag stopped for a moment and looked down at his partner, who had fallen asleep in his hand. Gin?s puppet body lay still, but a little sparkle could be seen in the back of his mouth.
?I?m not gonna lose you to Neo again, Grandpa White?? said Lag, staring down at the tiny gem inside of Gin.


----------



## Franky (Apr 19, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 43; Guardian of the White Gem, Lag*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Neo crashed through the temple roof and swiftly looked from side to side, checking for anyone else who might just happen to be there.
?He?s not here?? muttered Red.
?So what now?? asked Purple.
?We go find it, duh,? remarked Yellow rudely.
?Be more respectful, you brat!? shouted Blue.
?Don?t shout, you?re disturbing my meditation,? requested Green politely.
?He?s in the Sand Village? I can sense him?? muttered Red, once again taking command, ?We?re leaving right now.?
With that, Neo jumped into the air and kicked off in the direction of the Sand Village, skating through the sky on his clouds.

?Neo?s here??
Lag stood patiently on a cliff just outside of the Sand Village. He stared off into the distant sky at the tiny cloud that was barely visible.
?Neo? if you want Grandpa White, than come and get him!? he shouted, ?I?m his guardian, and I?m not gonna let you have him!!!?
?Lag??
?Neo??
The two stood face to face as Neo landed in front of Lag. Neo simply smirked.
?You know what I came for? give him to me, NOW!?
?Not until the day I die!?
?Today?s my lucky day than??
Suddenly, in his rage, Lag raised his hand and outstretched his fingers. Each finger instantly shot at Neo, attached to Lag?s hand by strong chains. Neo easily caught the chains but they then opened up and five toy soldiers jumped out onto Neo?s shoulders.
Sadly, the instant that they touched Neo, his body became a cloud and absorbed them, and, in the next second, he spit them out, totally shattered.
Neo?s top half stayed as a cloud and flew towards Lag, whose upper torso split off into the air, dodging the attack. Then, flipping around in mid-air, a huge cannon sprang from Lag?s mouth and fired at Neo. Just before the impact, a hole opened inside of Neo and let the cannon ball pass through and harmlessly explode on the ground.
?Summoning, Anti-Aircraft Soldiers!?
Lag?s torso reconnected and he slammed his palm into the sand. About fifty-or-so soldiers appeared and began to fire at Neo, but the bullets simply flew through the cloud.
In one instant, Neo swooped down and his cloud engulfed all of the soldiers, crushing them into splinters.
?You can?t beat me?? muttered Red, now a bit annoyed.
?Well I can?t let you take White, so I?ll just have to find a way!? shouted Lag, ?So just go to he-?
?Shut-up, you disrespectful bug!?
Neo appeared right in front of Lag, eyes filled with rage. His right arm was brought back and had been turned into a spear made from clouds.
?STOP!?
A veil of sand wrapped around the cloud spear and crushed it, leaving blood spurting from Neo?s severed arm. Soon enough the arm grew back, though.
?Who did that?! Show yourself!? shouted Red.
?You won?t be killing anyone in MY village!?
There, standing at the top of a small ledge, stood the Kazekage, Gaara of the Dessert.
?Your evils end NOW!?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2009)

Gaara!!!!!  You is here!
ga: Yes, no one from my village will die.
You're so loyal and sweet!


----------



## Franky (Apr 19, 2009)

Loophole: Lag isn't from the Sand
he just a mailman
Lag: But Gaara can still save me, right?
maybe
Lag: ;3;
Keiji: The Legendary Trident is here!
Me & Lag: -_-''
Keiji: :WOW


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2009)

ga: I still help those who are good and in need.
 he's so nice!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 19, 2009)

Who dares make me stay up when I'm sick? ;3;
Shibo:...She good food poisoning


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2009)

Shibo has food posiening!? NO!! I WILL NOT HAVE IT!! *holds up bible*
BEGONE SATAN!!! *smacks shibo's chest with bible* COME OUT YE DEMON OF FOOD POSIENING!!
inner: .... it's bacteria... I don't think it's a demon...
*demon comes out of Shibo's mouth*
de: STOP HITTING MY HOUSE!!
AHA!! DEMON!! *tries to grab demon*
de: HEY!! NO!! I get my food from this mortal!!"
inner: ... isn't shibo a vampire?
de:....

de: NOOO!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 21, 2009)

Keiji: Let ME hadle this!:WOW
Keiji, it is 3:00AM!!!
Keiji: So?
Some of us like to sleep...
Keiji: Ok...
...
Keiji: ...
Neo: ...
Keiji: NEO!!!:WOW
Shut-Up!!!!!!!! *hits Keiji*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow... Oc fight... nice...
inner: He's copying you.
He is? *looks at reply*
inner: ...
hmm... he is... one second... *walks away*
inner: What's she doing?
*comes back with shot gun and a couple of knives* Ok. Kenji, stay still.
inner: Oh my god!!
Neo, you're next. And don't think you'll get away Franky...
inner: Wow she is homoicial today..


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2009)

Neo: ... *turns into cloud*
Keiji: *trying to hit Neo*
*facepalm*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm better now
Shibo: *sleeping* mmmphhhh...
And she has a bad headache... but, god news is that I now has a connection at my nanny's house


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2009)

inner: Shibo!! 
*shoots kenji, aims giant vaccum at Neo*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2009)

*eats potato chips* I'm not aloud to go downstairs until the medical people are done with nanny
Shibo:*wakes up* gimmie one...=_=
*throws Shibo a chip*
Shibo: :3 *eats it*


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2009)

NEW ONE PIECE CHAPTER IS EPIC!!!:WOW
Neo: ...
Keiji: I thought I was crazy...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 24, 2009)

Shibo and me: Chappy?
Shibo:*makes me swallow my DS pen*
DX *chokes to death, then comes back to life* D:<


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2009)

meybe~~~
but not till later... me wants to play Maple Story... dun tell Clara though


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

*smacks franky* Get off Maple Story.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm playing mah Pokemans game the gym leader is a bitch


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *smacks franky* Get off Maple Story.



Run Away!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

Chappy now, please I wanna read moar...then, Franky-onii-sama, you can read Memoryless child


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

Writing or maplestory... tough decision...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

GUESS WHAT KOMACKI-KUN IS IN MC 
Shibo: >.< Dun tell him, yet...that screws off ten or so chappys...


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

fine I write a chappy

Edit: nvm, old friend of mine is coming over... he's gonna try MAPLESTORY!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

Shibo: And find out what happened to me?*holds Komacki hostage*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

*sigh* My boyfriend is brainwashed by Voodoo Maplestory and is forced to recruit more.... Good thing I think outside of the box... -_- *is extremely sleepy and grumpy*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

Shibo:  *wants to kill Komacki*
Komacki: ;0; let meh go, sister-in-law...
Shibo: ;0; NEVAR


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

shibo... put komacki down... just throw him, don't cut him...


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

Komacki: lemme go pwease...
Keiji: *pokes Komacki with trident*
Neo: ...
...
All: KILL KOMACKI!!!
Paleo: hell, when do I get in on this FF?
soon my fossilized friend... heh heh *hint* *hint*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

Shibo: *huggles Komacki* Me no hurt bwother-in-law ;0;
Komacki :Thank god...;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

hey paleo, free komacki. now....
oh, and get off maple story.


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

does it look like I'm on Maple Story?
Keiji: yeah, it's my turn...
Neo: ... Clara, I feel your pain... and I pity you...
*glares at Neo*
Komacki: Shibo couldn't hurt me with my new powers anyway...
Paleo: you'd be surprised...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

Shibo: Maple story rots the brain
Komacki: INDEED


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you neo... *hug*
Inner: ....

Thank you shibo!! *hug* Love you!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: Maple story rots the brain
> Komacki: INDEED



Keiji is the proof
Keiji: *drools*
Neo: ... wow...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

look at that... the result of maple story....


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 25, 2009)

Shibo: I have hidden powers of BEAN BURRITOS
Kimi spirit:  She has bad farts and worst barfs


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

Gaara has dark rings around his eyes from playing MAPLE STORY all night
Komacki: oh shit
Paleo: dude, you shoudn't say THAT
Neo:... you're so screwed
Keiji: Someone get the popcorn!
Lag: it's gonna be scarier than barney raping pooh bear!
Denma: Hyahaha!!! Franky-kun, you're going to die!
What why?
everyone: it was nice knowing you, Franky
Wha?... oh...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

oh god!! *backs away from shibo*


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

did you even read my reply?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

_Clara has left the room._
inner: ... wtf?
_Clara sneaks out window with axe and hand gun._
inner: O.o


----------



## Franky (Apr 25, 2009)

Please... someone help me!!!
Everyone: no
PLEASE!!!!
Everyone: we don't wanna dye
AGGGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2009)

inner: .... Oh god this happened on youtube to itachi once... DON'T GO OUTSIDE!!!!
_Clara is no where near her home_
inner: BARRICADE YOUR HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Franky (Apr 27, 2009)

*~~~ Chapter 44; Giant Pinocchio*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The two fighters were evenly match, sand versus cloud, and neither of them seemed to be backing down.
?Just leave!? Gaara shouted demandingly.
?No.?
Gaara?s sand caught a spike made of clouds. Neo jumped back and kicked up, sending a fog at Gaara. Gaara simply fanned it away with a large wall of sand.
?Whoa?? gasped Lag, as he watched from the sidelines, amazed at Gaara?s power.
Neo flew at Gaara, his legs fused into one cloud, and attempted to punch him in the face, but Gaara leaned back and gave his a strong, sand-enforced head butt, leaving Neo dizzy and stunned.
?Now??
Gaara grabbed the back of Neo?s head and rammed it into the ground. Blood began to slowly drip out of Neo?s mouth, dirtying the sand around him.
?Die.?
?Not? yet!?
Suddenly Neo?s entire body turned into cloud in a quick poof. He then reformed behind Gaara and swiftly brought his knee into the back of his head. As Gaara drifted upward, Neo grasped his ankle and threw him into the ground.
Gaara, reacting quickly, threw huge amount of sand from around himself at Neo, who jumped into the sky, avoiding the sand. Catching Gaara by surprise, Neo took the chance to throw huge spikes at Gaara before he could react.
Two sickly stabbing noising filled the dessert.
Creak. Creak. A wooden arm, with both needles stabbed into it, shook violently as it tried to get free. Gaara unshielded himself and looked up, wondering why he hadn?t been killed. Lag?s arm had extended, connecting to him by chains again, and had taken both needles.
Finally, the needles dispersed and Lag?s arm shot back into place.
?Lag?? gasped Gaara in surprise.
?One arm?? he coughed out, gasping, ?is nothing compared to my hero?s life??
?What??
?I?ve always looked up to you? and I want to be like you, strong and silent, but never do you cast aside the weak or those that need you? I want? I want to be like you someday? I want to be the kazekage and follow in your footsteps! SO I?M NOT GONNA LET YOU DIE NOW!!!?
Gaara was stunned by Lag?s strong words. He couldn?t say anything; he could only stare at Lag with both flattery and amazement.
?NEO! I won?t let you lay another hand on this man!?
?Hmph? petty relationships?? Neo muttered.
?DIE NEO!? shouted Lag, determined, ?GIN!!! LETS DO THIS!?
?Gin?!? asked Neo, suddenly attentive.
?I?m here for ?ya, boss!? shouted Gin, bursting from Lag?s bag.
?Go, Gin! Puppet Master Style: GIANT PINOCCHIO!!!?
Suddenly Gin?s joints disconnected and toy soldier parts from all over the battle field seemed to fly towards him, creating bigger, thicker arms, body, and legs. Next, Lag also began to split up and become one with the giant. A giant wooden head slammed on top of the body with a fanged smile and black, mad eyes, a spiked nose growing from its face.
Lag?s head then rolled into a chest compartment, where it could be seen. Suddenly, as his eyes shot open, they turn a golden yellow and the giant soldier sprang to life, shaking violently at first before calming down.
?Hyeheheheh?? chuckled the giant sadistically.
?Hmmm?? Neo thought motionlessly.
?Lag?? Gaara whispered, still amazed.
?NEO!!! I?M GOING TO DISMANTLE YOU! GET READY, YOU?RE GOING TO DIE HERE!!!?




*~~~Chapter 45; Determination*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Starting out strong, the giant?s mouth opened wide and flames spewed in Neo?s direction.
?Not good enough,? snickered Neo, amused.
But, out of no where, five giant fingers, held to the giant by chains, slammed into Neo?s side before he could turn into clouds. Soon, after the impact, smaller hand came off of the fingers and grabbed Neo, pulling him back to the giant?s hand.
Once Neo was in range, the giant?s other hand slammed into him, sending him flying. Still going full-force, the giant?s chest opened up and thousands of different firearms and missiles began to fly at Neo. Neo barely managed to get out of the way by kicking off the air, but the giant was ready with a giant gun in its arms.
A huge white beam shot through the air, scoring a direct hit on Neo.
?This kid? Lag, a delivery boy, is completely defeating Neo? the man who I was evenly matched with? insane?? muttered Gaara under his breathe.
?How can you possibly be this strong?!? shouted Neo and the beam dispersed.
Neo floated in mid-air, his jacket burnt and gone, and his shirt ripped. But Lag wasn?t listening, in fact, no one even knew if Lag was aware of anything anymore. Lag was now just berserk, trying to rip Neo to shreds.
Neo jumped onto the giant?s arm and began to run towards its head, but tiny guns morphed out of the arm and began to fire at him, making him jump off and onto the ground. Then the giant?s hands bent back and its wrists opened up, revealing giant pumps.
Purple gas began to float into the air, surrounding Neo. The toxic gas would normally have killed any man at that level, but Neo simply avoided breathing by turning into a cloud.
?Enough of this, time to finish you?? Neo whispered.
Neo reappeared above the poison and the giant looked up at him. He made a circle with his hands in front of his gems, and they began to glow brightly. Instantly, a white beam shot straight through the giant, ripping through the lower-right side of Lag?s face, even though it was protected behind the chest.
Next Neo kicked the giant?s head and the puppet fell backwards into the sand. Soon, the toy soldiers turned back into their normal forms, scattered across the ground, and Gin and Lag reformed face-down in the sand.
Lag?s head healed when it absorbed another toy soldier, but it was too late. Neo bent over and grabbed Lag?s neck, lifting him into the air.
?Now where is my gem?? asked Neo demandingly.
?You? can?t have it?? gasped Lag desperately.
? You insolent worm!? shouted Neo, throwing Lag into the dirt.
Gin rushed over to Lag, who was having trouble breathing and was on the verge of death.
?Hold boss, I?ll get some soldiers and we?ll make you whole, then you?ll crush that,? Gin said, getting cut off.
?No? Gin? get away? go? now??
?What are you talking about boss??
?Heh? heheh? I couldn?t... *cough* protect anyone? but? I *cough* can do one last thing? run? Gin? go with Gaara-sama and get out of here?? gasped Lag.
?Lag??
?Gin, come here!? shouted Gaara.
Gin looked up and looked back at Lag. He nodded hesitantly and ran towards Gaara.
?I bet if I wasn?t a puppet, I?d have tears right about now?? he whispered to himself.
?So? it seems that the puppet has the gem, does he?? Neo whispered, realizing the truth.
Neo took two steps towards Gin before something caught his leg.
?N? No?? gasped Lag.
?Get off you bug!? shouted Neo, shaking his leg, but Lag wouldn?t come off.
?Gaara, go now??
Gaara nodded and lifted Gin and himself high into the air on a platform of sand.
?How dare you!? shouted Neo, kicking Lag in the face with his free foot.
?I? *cough* didn?t win? but? at? at least I-I can do? something *cough* to save those I love? *cough*? gasped Lag, smiling a little.
?When are you gonna let go!? Neo shouted, punching Lag in the back.
Blood spilled from Lag?s mouth, but he didn?t let go.
?This? is the last? *cough* that I can d-do?? a small fuse fell from Lag?s mouth, replacing his tongue.
?What the hell??
A small lighter emerged from Lag?s other hand and the fuse began to spark.
?I *cough* hope? this works? I guess? I?ll n-never be able? to *cough* accomplish that *cough* dream of mine??
?NO! DON?T YOU DARE! GET OFF OF ME YOU SHIT!? Neo shouted, desperately trying to get free now.
?Bye? Gaara? *cough*? Gin??
Sand flew into the air all across the dessert.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2009)

I love Lag for saving Gaara's cute butt! I love you La- WHAT THE FUCK?! NEO YOU BASTARD!!! I KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
inner: I'm killing him too!! You kicked Gaara's beautifully shaped body!! You gonna die!!!
neo: I am not afraid of you...
*holds up vaccum*
inner: *holds up spray can full of toxic fumes*
neo: .... no..... noooo...
Gaara: ... I want payback. Honey, do your worst. I'll watch and nurse these horrible wounds! *points to bruise on back*
 *attacks Neo*


----------



## Franky (Apr 28, 2009)

sig = wtf...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 28, 2009)

Shibo: FIGHT
No, dur...
Shibo:


----------



## Franky (May 1, 2009)

*~~~Chapter 46; Doctor Denma*

*Spoiler*: __ 



“HYAHAHAHAHAH!!”
The ironclad walls of the room were crusted with rust among other things. The stench of medicine and blood wafted through the air constantly. This was Denma’s so called ‘OR’.
“Neo-kun, are you awake?” Denma laughed, standing over Neo, who now lay on a cold metal table.
“What… what is going on?” Neo asked.
“Quite a nasty wound, Neo-kun, I had to patch your body with different kinds of machinery just to keep you from dying! Your heart is now mechanical… btw, I melded together all the gems for you, including that white one I found near you..”
“WHAT?!” Neo shouted, shooting up and grabbing Denma’s collar.
“Now, now, Neo-kun, your powers are all in one now, you are now one being with the powers of all your gems! And, as the saying goes, don’t bite the hand that feeds you!”
Denma grabbed Neo’s hand, and, without even giving him a chance to shift into clouds, Denma crushed his hand, causing him to let go.
“Your heart is also a bomb, if you are to defy or even kill me, you will die, and I won’t bring you back next time! Hyahahahah!!”
“Who in the hell are you?!”
“Let me explain…” started Denma, “I was once a simple ninja, growing up in the Waterfall village… until Orochimaru showed up, searching for the fabled ‘Hero’s Water’, you’ve heard of it, yes? Anyway, seeing potential in me, Orochimaru-sama took me away, or at least, he kidnapped me, but that was when I was sane… Moving on, he introduced me to a man named Kabuto, who thought me every medical technique he knew. Orochi-kun then told me all the things wrong with the Waterfall village, and, finally cracking under the forced training and the information, I returned to the village… and slaughtered my own family friends… Ah, how I remember that day, laughing wildly with my lab coat stained in blood… Hyahahah! That was the first time I experienced true insanity… Now, seeing how good it felt, I became totally insane, and what happened next… I found a way to enhance Kabuto-sama’s medical ninjutsu by 30 times! Now I am a cybernetic genius! I created Zeke, the monstrosity that the leaf ninjas had to fight, too. And now my plan has finally come to fruition, and I can bask in the glorious world that I will create!”
“… so, you want to create a new world, too?”
“HYAHAHAHAH! It seems we see eye-to-eye, hmm?”
“…”
“So, do you have a decision for me?”
“…”
“Come on, it won’t be that bad!”
“Fine…”
“Oh yes, Neo-kun!”
“I am in your service, please let me create this fabled ‘New World’ together with you, Denma-sama…”
“HYAHAHAHAH! You’re number 3 now… show yourself, Nadeel-kun!”
“Heheh… master Denma is happy!” shrieked Nadeel, jumping down from the rafters where he had been watching all this time.
“This is Nadeel, he is a bit crazy, but he is a killing machine!”
“HYAHAHAHAH!”
“Hello…” muttered Neo.
“Oh yes, and this is Noaga, not even the enemy knows of him yet!”
A man wearing a black cloak over his whole body and a hood masking his face came out of the shadows in the corner. He pulled back his hood and extended his hand as an invitation to Neo.
“Welcome to our movement, Neo-san,” said the man with a fully bandaged head.
“Nice to meet you…”
“I am Noaga… Noaga K.”


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2009)

Oh wow... insanity.... Crazy people have interesting lives too...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 3, 2009)

Shibo: D: And no one mentions me?!
It's alright~
Shibo: ;0; No, it isn't!
*takes out sword* I'LL GO ORO ON YA!!!
Shibo: ;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2009)

It's ok shibo, it's ok. We all have craziness that isn't mentioned...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 3, 2009)

Shibo: Huh? D: *stick going through heart* D:
HAHA!!! I killed Shibo


----------



## Franky (May 15, 2009)

LOL... Hospital food is amazing... so is the room service!

Bet'cha can't guess where I've been


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 15, 2009)

OMG WHY WERE YOU IN THE FUCKING HOSPITAL?!
Shibo: ;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2009)

The doctors say he might have diabetes... they don't know which kind cause he ate a donut before the blood test...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 20, 2009)

0.0 NO HAS 'NO-SUGAR' DEATH D:
Shibo: ;0; OH NOES
:0T


----------



## Franky (May 21, 2009)

lolz, I feel loved


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 22, 2009)

I dun want you to go without sugar ;0;
Shibo: T0T


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 22, 2009)

Flashback:

CHAPPY!!!!!!


----------



## Franky (May 23, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> Flashback:
> 
> CHAPPY!!!!!!


Just cause I love youpek


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 47; Alive for Now_ 



?So you?ll help me defeat Neo, Paleo Dyna?? Keiji asked the man sitting on the bed across from him.
?Sure thing,? answered the tall man.
This man was dressed in a dusty pair of black jeans and a white undershirt, with a brown vest on top. He tipped his western-style hat, revealing a pair of hazel eyes, and he slammed his boots on the ground as he instantly stood up.
?But there?s someone else who really wants to help,? Paleo started, ?I found him in the forest near the old cathedral, he couldn?t remember anything except for that he was once a man under the control of Orochimaru and his own name, of course.?
?Is he strong??
?I?d like to think so, in fact, he?s almost as strong as you? c?mon in, dude!?
The door to the blank room creaked open and a large man wearing tattered white dress pants and a dusty black undershirt. His white, nearly bleach white, hair went about midway down his back.
?My name is Honz Zygot, and I wish to help Paleo, since he saved me, of course,? Honz said glancing at Paleo for a moment.
?So what can you do??
?Control the stars, sir.?
?Show me??
Honz brought his hands together, and, as he spread them apart, he opened a small portal in front of himself. Suddenly, five stars flew from the hole and swirled around Honz.
?Impressive? fine, you can help?? Keiji said as he watched the stars go back into the portal, which soon disappeared.
Oh-ho, don?t forget about me, monsieurs!? shouted a voice that seemed to crawl out of no where.
In the blink of an eye, a portal opened up on the ground and a slender man flew out. His black jeans were almost skin-tight and his violet vest flapped against his chest. His purple hair flowed gracefully behind him as he plucked a rose from his mouth a help it at arms length.
?It is moi, Asears!? Asears shouted.
Everyone was in shock for the moment, simply staring at his elegant entrance, be their staring because they were amazed or crept out.
?S-so? I?m guessing you can teleport between dimensions or something like that, correct?? Keiji asked.
?That is cooooooooorect~!?
?That seems quite useful?? muttered Honz.
?You?re in? I guess?? murmured Keiji.
?You won?t regret it, monsieur!?

?Ugh? that was really something?? grunted the long-armed man as he forced himself up.
Rembrant plucked a kunai from his forehead, the tip frozen and dulled.
?Geez? if I hadn?t frozen this sucker I?d be dead right now??
?Speak for yourself, it took my blood forever to repair this wound? If that thing had known of my powers, I?d be dead, too??
Rembrant and Eeda stood up slowly, stretching and moving their joints. The last thing they both remembered was the being called Nadeel stabbing them and running off.
?Damn? I hope Hunter?s okay?? Rembrant thought out loud.
?I wouldn?t doubt it, he?s pretty capable, you know??
?You?re right? I guess we?d better find the others??
?I think I know someone who might be able to help us??
?Who??
?I believe his name was? Paleo?? Eeda explained, ?I met him while he was excavating back when I lived alone??
?Than let?s find him!?
?Exactly!?
?I can?t let you do that, sirs,? stated the hooded man.
?Yeah? And who?re you?!? Eeda shouted.
The man pulled back his hood to reveal a fully-bandaged face.
?I am Noaga. Noaga K.? Noaga explained, crouching into a fighting stance, ?Now, let us get this over with??


That was actually what I had written the night before I was admitted to the Hospital, and I never got the chance to post it... I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 23, 2009)

sweet. Fight sceen and gang organization. Almost like Colu-
inneR: Don't... do that...
why?
inner: they're not that organized.
oh yeah..


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2009)

Shibo: *waiting, danging over cliff* ;0;
 SHIBO HEBIHIME!!
Shibo:... ;o; Me lonely...
...


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't written anything in forever...

just wait until school gets out thought


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 3, 2009)

I have no school! I have no school!! XP


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky you, Clara-neesama XP I'm in school now...


----------



## Franky (Jun 3, 2009)

Ojama deck finished for Yu-Gi-Oh! Regionals this weekend... wish me luck


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2009)

I do...I'd wrather go to a Pokemon one, though, that one's easier for me XD


----------



## Franky (Jun 5, 2009)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I do...I'd wrather go to a Pokemon one, though, that one's easier for me XD


I'm second in Texas at pokemon


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm one of the oldest in my group who still is good at Pokemon card game:ho


----------



## Franky (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 48; Hostess Okuni_ 



In a sudden flash, Noaga was right in front of Eeda. Eeda reached for his sword and swung for all he was worth, but Noaga grabbed the blade and the bandages from his palm enveloped it.
?What the hell?!? shouted Eeda in surprise.
Taking the chance to strike, Noaga jabbed his fist into Eeda?s stomach, causing him to spit blood all over the dirt. Just as Noaga was readying a second blow, Rembrant came up behind him with both of his fist balled and ready to slam down onto his head.
?Humph?? grunted Noaga.
Noaga quickly brought back his fist and spun around, raising his foot into the air and slamming it into Rembrant?s side. Rembrant went flying into a tree, barely managing to catch himself in a veil of ice.
?What is this guy?? asked Rembrant hesitantly.
?I am Noaga K., as I already told you??
?Fuck you!? shouted Eeda as he attempted to slice off Noaga?s head.
?How dare you??
Noaga ducked behind Eeda in an instant and grabbed his ankle and then threw him into the ground.
?Stop hurting them!!!? shouted a little girl?s voice from the trees.
Suddenly, in a cloud of smoke, a little girl dressed in a white shirt and a short pink skirt dropped onto the ground, her snow-white ponytail bouncing on her back.
?Don?t hurt Eeda Onee-Chan or Rembrant Onee-Chan anymore! Or Okuni will beat you up, meanie!?
But, before the newly arrived Okuni could utter another word, Noaga brought his fist into her stomach, causing her to fly into a tree as she coughed up blood.
?Don?t lay another finger on her you scum!? shouted another, stronger voice from the trees.
Next, another character, a tall, slender man this time, dressed in a blue-lined white vest with a white undershirt and light blue pants dropped into the fray. His blue hair waved slightly below his neck, revealing two crystal earrings on both of his ears.
?This is the Host, Okuni-sama,? he explained, ?and I am her guardian, Des Jagger, the crystal man.?
?Like I give a shit??
?You should??
Des raised his right hand and crystals, shining of different colors as the sun shown through them, convulsed and grew from his sleeve, flying towards Noaga. Noaga swiftly jumped back onto a branch and weaved through the trees as the crystal split up and chased him, destroying the branches as it spread.
?Crystal Arts: Sapphire Prison!?
From underneath Noaga, a giant slab of sapphire rose from the ground, swallowing everything. As it reached Noaga, it caught his left hand.
?You?re mine, Noaga K.?
?Damn?. Not yet!?
Noaga took out a kunai and did the most irrational thing he could?ve done. In a desperate attempt to escape, he slashed off his arm at the base and wrapped it in his sleeve.
?I don?t feel like being captured today?? he explained as he tightened the wrapping, ?I think I?ll play with you some other day!?
?Stop!? screamed Rembrant.
Noaga had disappeared without a trace. He left no foot prints, no scent, not even a trail of blood.
?He?s gone? but, no matter, our biggest concern right now is to get mistress Okuni to a doctor, and fast?? Des said, looking to Rembrant and Eeda for help.
?Sure, we know exactly where to go!? Eeda answered as he rubbed his sore arms and sheathed his sword.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2009)

Crystal? Jesse knockoff? OMG! Made an awesome fight and then and anti-climaxtic ending... *confused*


----------



## Candy (Jun 7, 2009)

Franky said:


> Ojama deck finished for Yu-Gi-Oh! Regionals this weekend... wish me luck



lolz i got  better W-L record then you 


Wow your still makeing this? i though you stoped a time ago....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2009)

He's lazy and won't post the frickin chap.


----------



## Franky (Jun 7, 2009)

キャンデー said:


> *lolz i got  better W-L record then you*
> 
> 
> Wow your still makeing this? i though you stoped a time ago....


1) you were using my deck
2) I was using Ojamas for the fun of it
3) OJAMAS
4) *OJAMAS*


----------



## Candy (Jun 7, 2009)

Franky said:


> 1) you were using my deck
> 2) I was using Ojamas for the fun of it
> 3) OJAMAS
> 4) *OJAMAS*



mybad ....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 7, 2009)

Post: Off topic...

Does Okuni remind you of anyone in your family?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 9, 2009)

Chappy
Shibo: 
...Stop pouting, you were the first back =_=+
Shibo:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2009)

*bump*
Oh and uh... CHAPPY PLEASE


----------



## Franky (Aug 12, 2009)

I lol cause I lost all the files


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 12, 2009)

It's been a while

nuuuuuuuuuuu ;0;


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

So... impervise. Impervising makes the world go round!


----------



## Franky (Aug 13, 2009)

hell no. I can't remember shit...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe reread the last chappy? or come up with something for next chappy?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

I always do that. I've been gone for two weeks, came back and started writing after rereading my last two chapters. It'll come back to ya, no problem!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 13, 2009)

No one read mine, so I dun know what to do... :l


----------



## Franky (Aug 17, 2009)

I wanna write for other Animes to be honest...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2009)

Shibo, how do you not know how to do? It's not an insult, but your story has a lot of options to go on.

Franky, at least finish your ff's before officially starting another one.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2009)

*sighs* But no one reads it and I dun wanna skim through pages and pages just to find the chappys


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2009)

But the chappys in your FF aren't that spread out are they?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 18, 2009)

The thing is finding and copying them for me. I did that with my first ff, and no one read that, either


----------



## Franky (Sep 16, 2009)

I made a One Piece FF. It's funnier.

although I miss writing serious stories...


----------

